# S. H. I. T.



## pnoon

Even though we lost this thread, the San Diego/Mira Mesa gorillas are still
*S*o *H*appy *I*t's *T*husday *!!!*

See you monkeys tonight. :tg


----------



## galaga

I know, you mis-spelled it on poipus---- Ya commin, goat.

D-right :w


----------



## SDmate

yeah I'll be there but it's the last :c time I'm comin on a thuRsday

*S*o*H*appy*I*t's*M*onday .......... ain't right


----------



## floydp

Damn I'm jealous, smoke a good for me guys..


----------



## pnoon

floydp said:


> Damn I'm jealous, smoke a good for me guys..


You can count on it, Frank.
:w


----------



## SDmate

pete you got a darn job yet? I want ta smoke one ofya psd4s


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Thursday is freshman football night, where my daughter is a cheerleader, so next couple months, thursday nights will be busy. I might skip an away game or two. You guys have fun!


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> pete you got a darn job yet? I want ta smoke one ofya psd4s


Still lookin'. Believe me when I tell you that I would love for us to be dippin into those sooner rather than later. :sb


----------



## SDmate

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Thursday is freshman football night, where my daughter is a cheerleader, so next couple months, thursday nights will be busy. I might skip an away game or two. You guys have fun!


your in luck mate s.h.i.t is turnin into s.h.i.m so are ya monday nites free


----------



## pnoon

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Thursday is freshman football night, where my daughter is a cheerleader, so next couple months, thursday nights will be busy. I might skip an away game or two. You guys have fun!


Eric beginning next week, we are switching to Monday night. Monday Night Football with food and herfin at haftime and post game. Drop any of us Mira Mesa monkeys a PM if ya got a Thursday night free.


----------



## floydp

You guys gotta stop talking that crap. Man Monday Night Football and stogies and booze. John Madden's last year, BOOM another cigar then BOOM another Jack neat BOOOOOOOM tough actin Tanactin!!


----------



## SDmate

floydp said:


> You guys gotta stop talking that crap. Man Monday Night Football and stogies and booze. John Madden's last year, BOOM another cigar then BOOM another Jack neat BOOOOOOOM tough actin Tanactin!!


ya forgot the port mate cos we're suf......sofis........sophisti.........hell we like the chit


----------



## Lumpold

SDmate said:


> ya forgot the port mate cos we're suf......sofis........sophisti.........hell we like the chit


 fernetiks man, fernetiks... sirfistahkayted. damn don't you americans know anything?


----------



## SDmate

Lumpold said:


> fernetiks man, fernetiks... sirfistahkayted. damn don't you americans know anything?


I'm a dumb arse Kiwi


----------



## Lumpold

SDmate said:


> I'm a dumb arse Kiwi


 Well... yeah.


----------



## galaga

Lumpold said:


> Well... yeah.


Now listen ya bloody Pom bastage, don't be calling my mate there a dumb arse Kiwi -- he just now figured it out. And besides, he brought Vegemite, crackers and cheese to the herf last night and was making us eat it. Come to think of it, carry on, he a GDMFSOB dumb arse Kiwi - or maybe I'm the dumb arse, eating Vegimite on saltines -- salt on salt, yum, only had two smokes with me last night that could stand up to the overpowering "flavour"


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Now listen ya bloody Pom bastage, don't be calling my mate there a dumb arse Kiwi -- he just now figured it out. And besides, he brought Vegemite, crackers and cheese to the herf last night and was making us eat it. Come to think of it, carry on, he a GDMFSOB dumb arse Kiwi - or maybe I'm the dumb arse, eating Vegimite on saltines -- salt on salt, yum, only had two smokes with me last night that could stand up to the overpowering "flavour"


hehehehe ya loved the stuff didn't ya Rick


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> hehehehe ya loved the stuff didn't ya Rick


Whose line was it, I forget, either Peter or Kirk.
"Ya, Vegimite tastes just like a yeast infection"
Oh, it was good chit Steve


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Whose line was it, I forget, either Peter or Kirk.
> "Ya, Vegimite tastes just like a yeast infection"
> Oh, it was good chit Steve


 :r :r 
Would love to take credit for that one but it must have been Kirk.

Check it out

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13312


----------



## Lumpold

galaga said:


> Now listen ya bloody Pom bastage, don't be calling my mate there a dumb arse Kiwi -- he just now figured it out. And besides, he brought Vegemite, crackers and cheese to the herf last night and was making us eat it. Come to think of it, carry on, he a GDMFSOB dumb arse Kiwi - or maybe I'm the dumb arse, eating Vegimite on saltines -- salt on salt, yum, only had two smokes with me last night that could stand up to the overpowering "flavour"


 How can you defend a race that throws it rubbish in the ben and calls it's kids Bin? Bleedin Kiwis. There's the Kiwi's, The Aussies and The Welsh. And they all have one thing in common. An overbearing physical affection for sheep. Sheep in Wellington boots on cliff edges.

:r just kiddin guys, I like the Kiwi's and the Aussies (bloody Aussies). The Welsh are plain wierd though. With the Lesser Known Welsh Empire (Anyone who is 100% Welsh is descended from a different sub species to anyone else who is of European descent... allegedly. I for one believe it) they have confused more than the Irish (trying to take over the world with Guiness and theme pubs indeed... The Irish Booze Empire is mighty) Because we don't even realise they're trying to take over the world.


----------



## SDmate

S.H.I.T.............BeerBobs here we come  
Rick don't give us that cock n bull story of havin to go to the Gym,it ain't gonna fly mate. :SM :bx


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> S.H.I.T.............BeerBobs here we come
> Rick don't give us that cock n bull story of havin to go to the Gym,it ain't gonna fly mate. :SM :bx


Now hold on, mate. Don't be raggin on the old ball draggin geezer. 
We gotta be nice to him - at least until the 29th. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13695


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Now hold on, mate. Don't be raggin on the old ball draggin geezer.
> We gotta be nice to him - at least until the 29th.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13695


Where's me hat......


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Where's me hat......


It better be at BeerBobs tonite.... :bx


----------



## pnoon

Are we S.H.I.T. this week?
:w


----------



## SDmate

S.H.I.T happens 
so the question is where are we gonna S.H.I.T herf


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> S.H.I.T happens
> so the question is where are we gonna S.H.I.T herf


How about tonight then around 6:30 - 7, my place, still got goodies left from Saturday -- should be warmer.


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> How about tonight then around 6:30 - 7, my place, still got goodies left from Saturday -- should be warmer.


Yummy. leftover chili I hope,should be good now it has a little age oner


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> How about tonight then around 6:30 - 7, my place, still got goodies left from Saturday -- should be warmer.


I left a voice message on Bob's cell.


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> I left a voice message on Bob's cell.


Bob just called me back. He'll be there.
:bx


----------



## pnoon

Well, the S.H.I.T. Herf is at my house tonight.
LasciviousXXX wants pics. We'll see what we can do. 
Galaga and SDmate will be here and maybe a couple of other herfers from outside our beloved jungle. 
Enjoy yourselves tonight, everyone.
:w


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

pnoon said:


> Well, the S.H.I.T. is at my house tonight.
> :w


Ah S.H.I.T. I should have check in earlier. I sat here and watched crappy TV. Guess I'll see you guys Saturday!


----------



## Wintermute

galaga said:


> Whose line was it, I forget, either Peter or Kirk.
> "Ya, Vegimite tastes just like a yeast infection"
> Oh, it was good chit Steve


What I'd like to know is how he/she/it knows *what* yeast infection tastes like.... u


----------



## pnoon

This time S.H.I.T. means So Happy It's Tuesday!

DonWeb, or the gorilla formerly known as dumonweb, is in southern California for the holidays. A mini-herf is planned for this afternoon to meet up with Tony and hopefully learn some bombing secrets from one of the masters of creativity. I hope to post some pictures before Paul begins the upgrade.

Stay tuned . . . . . 
:w


----------



## Puffy69

Damn! I need to go back to Poway Ca.and visit Grandma.Then I can HERF with you folks.We could go to Del Mar and S.H.I.T.... :r


----------



## pnoon

Rock Star said:


> Damn! I need to go back to Poway Ca.and visit Grandma.Then I can HERF with you folks.We could go to Del Mar and S.H.I.T.... :r


Poway?
galaga, SDmate and I are in Mira Mesa. Spittin' distance from Poway. No need to go to Del Mar.
Let us know when you do return.

:z


----------



## floydp

pnoon said:


> This time S.H.I.T. means So Happy It's Tuesday!
> 
> DonWeb, or the gorilla formerly known as dumonweb, is in southern California for the holidays. A mini-herf is planned for this afternoon to meet up with Tony and hopefully learn some bombing secrets from one of the masters of creativity. I hope to post some pictures before Paul begins the upgrade.
> 
> Stay tuned . . . . .
> :w


Looking forward to seeing the mug behind the ole leatherneck, so make sure your packin the camera lady butt.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> This time S.H.I.T. means So Happy It's Tuesday!
> 
> DonWeb, or the gorilla formerly known as dumonweb, is in southern California for the holidays. A mini-herf is planned for this afternoon to meet up with Tony and hopefully learn some bombing secrets from one of the masters of creativity. I hope to post some pictures before Paul begins the upgrade.
> 
> Stay tuned . . . . .
> :w


1PM Ricks patio ya'll better be there
don't forget to wrap up warm it's goin to be a chilly 68 today


----------



## RenoB

SDmate said:


> 1PM Ricks patio ya'll better be there
> don't forget to wrap up warm it's goin to be a chilly 68 today


I'll bet DonWeb shows up in shorts & a Tee :w Have fun!


----------



## Puffy69

pnoon said:


> Poway?
> galaga, SDmate and I are in Mira Mesa. Spittin' distance from Poway. No need to go to Del Mar.
> Let us know when you do return.
> 
> :z


I will definitely let ya know when i visit..I was J/K about Del Mar cuz the whole city is smoke free..even outside,right?thats what the lady at the airport told me..


----------



## pnoon

Had a great time today hooking up with Tony. We couldn't let him leave without some parting gifts. We bombed the crap out of him!!


Steve (SDmate), Rick (galaga), Tony (DonWeb)









Steve (SDmate), Peter (pnoon), Tony (DonWeb)


----------



## pnoon

Tony and his loot delivered by the San Diego gorillas.
A bottle of Arroyo Dulce 2002 Cabernet, insulated coffee mug from our local B&M (Liberty Tobacco), a cap and t-shirt from our local pub and microbrewery (Callahan's) and, of course, the requisite selection of some tasty cigars.









Another one of Tony wearing his new hat.


----------



## floydp

Hy ya Tony, still got the Corps.haircut I see :r 

Man thats some haul you got there buddy. Man wish ya could bring that Motley Cru to Va for smokes and eats. Thanks for the pics Pete. 















Thats so kewl brothers.


----------



## drevim

pnoon said:


> Tony and his loot delivered by the San Diego gorillas.
> A bottle of Arroyo Dulce 2002 Cabernet, insulated coffee mug from our local B&M (Liberty Tobacco), a cap and t-shirt from our local pub and microbrewery (Callahan's) and, of course, the requisite selection of some tasty cigars.


Congrats Tony, nice haul. Way to take care of a visitor from the Jungle, Pnoon and SDmate. Callahan's is a good time. I have family in Mira Mesa, and Pacific Beach. Might have to plan a family vacation sooner than later, and meet some West coast gorillas.

Be Good,
Drevim


----------



## pnoon

drevim said:


> Congrats Tony, nice haul. Way to take care of a visitor from the Jungle, Pnoon and SDmate. Callahan's is a good time. I have family in Mira Mesa, and Pacific Beach. Might have to plan a family vacation sooner than later, and meet some West coast gorillas.
> 
> Be Good,
> Drevim


Family in Mira Mesa??? WOW !!
Let us know if ya come out this way.

Ya wanna meet some gorillas? Try SoCal 7 in July. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

pnoon said:


> Ya wanna meet some gorillas? Try SoCal 7 in July. You won't be disappointed.


Sure wish we could make it there! Looks like you guys had a great time and Tony, it's really great being able to put a face to the name. Good to see the BOTL's taking care of their own.

I'm with Frank... when are you guys coming to VA?????????


----------



## Puffy69

Looks like a good time to me..


----------



## pnoon

Ms. Floydp said:


> Sure wish we could make it there! Looks like you guys had a great time and Tony, it's really great being able to put a face to the name. Good to see the BOTL's taking care of their own.
> 
> I'm with Frank... when are you guys coming to VA?????????


when are you guys coming to CA?????????


----------



## DonWeb

had the opportunity to meet with some of the socal crew. sdmate held me in a aussie head-lock while galaga and sdmate forced socal gifts on me.
(note the forced smile on my face)

but, my marine training held -- and i did not offer up any creative bombing ideas. although, unbeknownst to them, they gave me several ideas.

kidding aside -- these guys are the salt of the earth... i had a great time meeting these guys -- i am blessed to have met them.

thank you very much, to the socal herfniks (pnoon, sdmate, galaga).


----------



## galaga

Nice to meet you and have a safe flight back.........









to the cold










and snow










and dark.


----------



## Poriggity

Man I wish I didn't have to be at work on the days that you guys hold these SD herfs.. Id be in SD in a heartbeat if I could..
Scott


----------



## pnoon

Poriggity said:


> Man I wish I didn't have to be at work on the days that you guys hold these SD herfs.. Id be in SD in a heartbeat if I could..
> Scott


What's your schedule like? What days/evenings could you attend a SD herf? Let us SD gorillas know.
:w


----------



## Poriggity

Well, to give you an idea.. This week, Im off work on Wednesday and Thursday, next week I will be off work on Tuesday, Saturday and Sunday. I rotate weeks like that, so the week after that I'll be off again on Wednesday and Thursday.. So if It was held on either tues/wed/thurs I could make it to every other one I think.
Scott


----------



## Ms. Floydp

pnoon said:


> when are you guys coming to CA?????????


We'll be there vicariously... is that how you spell that? LOL


----------



## pnoon

Well fellow monkeys. It looks like today is So Happy It's Tuesday !!
We be herfin' agin tonight. 
Yippeeeee !!!
:w :w :al :al


----------



## floydp

pnoon said:


> Well fellow monkeys. It looks like today is So Happy It's Tuesday !!
> We be herfin' agin tonight.
> Yippeeeee !!!
> :w :w :al :al


BASTAGE's..... :r

Enjoy ya knuckleheads!


----------



## SDmate

Ok so I'm a day early...but no time like the present to invite all of you monkeys over to my place Thursday 7pm for good ol S.H.I.T herf 
hey if ya lucky I might bring out the ol vegemite for a trip down memory lane 








pm me if anybody need directions to my place
Cheers 
Steve


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


>


Ah, the inspiration for the :fu smiley.


----------



## galaga

Bell's on...........


----------



## Foz

I've been meaning to jump on here and thank Steve, Rick, Peter and Bob for the warm welcome at the S.H.I.T. herf last week. I had a great time and am looking forward to more herfs with these guys in the future. 

Chris


----------



## galaga

Our pleasure Lt. :u


----------



## SDmate

What time tonight Rick???
are you still burnin that coffee table?? or do ya needs me to bring over some cabinet doors


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> What time tonight Rick???
> are you still burnin that coffee table?? or do ya needs me to bring over some cabinet doors


Bring wood; table and cabinet doors are gone. 6:30 - 7


----------



## gabebdog1

galaga said:


> Bring wood; table and cabinet doors are gone. 6:30 - 7


wish I could go but too far... hey that oak stuff worked great felt like the sun once it gets going


----------



## SDmate

WOOOHOOOO!!!
....PNOON'S GOTTA JOB HERF!!! 
BE THERE OR BE SQUARE
PETES COOLIDOR OPENS AT 6PM YA'LL BETTER SHOW UP


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> WOOOHOOOO!!!
> ....PNOON'S GOTTA JOB HERF!!!
> BE THERE OR BE SQUARE
> PETES COOLIDOR OPENS AT 6PM YA'LL BETTER SHOW UP


IAFT

Still don't know why he didn't take that one at Jack in the Box


----------



## LeafHog

You boys have a good time!


----------



## floydp

Now thats something to celebrate. Have a blast guys!!


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> WOOOHOOOO!!!
> ....PNOON'S GOTTA JOB HERF!!!
> BE THERE OR BE SQUARE
> PETES COOLIDOR OPENS AT 6PM YA'LL BETTER SHOW UP


Have at !!


----------



## galaga

To all that couldn't attend, we missed ya. To all that made it, one hellofatime...THX for the smokes and beer all. Had a JL1 01 bought from Fredster, more flavorful and spicy than the first one I had, good smoke. I was pulling a Gerry and had the whole evening's smokes planned out, but the strength in that first cigar threw the rotation out the window. So I decided to go with a Boli CE from 98 that Goat Locker was kind enough to give me the last time we went to the Patio in November. All the Boli flavors were there in a mellower form. Very nice, THX Eric. Then had one of the PSD4's that noonie gave me. Never have liked this stick very much, way to much 'in your face' type of smoke for me, but this one was great, it held its own against the other two smokes. Gabe and Gerry nailed this one, very flavorful in the beginning, second third is a little flat and then it comes roaring back. Thanks Pete. There was also some pfpfps going on with a BarrytheVic mystery corona, a new Boli PC and a PSP2 that was definitely smoking good. On top of all that we had some nice beers going round. The Bohemia went well with the cigars, haven't had that one in awhile. There was some Firestone dblbarrel, some arrogant dblbastard, and some more that I can't really recall right now. Good thing that we stopped off at Alejandro's for machaca and carne asada, huh. No wonder my head hurts........TGIF


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> To all that couldn't attend, we missed ya. To all that made it, one hellofatime...THX for the smokes and beer all. Had a JL1 01 bought from Fredster, more flavorful and spicy than the first one I had, good smoke. I was pulling a Gerry and had the whole evening's smokes planned out, but the strength in that first cigar threw the rotation out the window. So I decided to go with a Boli CE from 98 that Goat Locker was kind enough to give me the last time we went to the Patio in November. All the Boli flavors were there in a mellower form. Very nice, THX Eric. Then had one of the PSD4's that noonie gave me. Never have liked this stick very much, way to much 'in your face' type of smoke for me, but this one was great, it held its own against the other two smokes. Gabe and Gerry nailed this one, very flavorful in the beginning, second third is a little flat and then it comes roaring back. Thanks Pete. There was also some pfpfps going on with a BarrytheVic mystery corona, a new Boli PC and a PSP2 that was definitely smoking good. On top of all that we had some nice beers going round. The Bohemia went well with the cigars, haven't had that one in awhile. There was some Firestone dblbarrel, some arrogant dblbastard, and some more that I can't really recall right now. Good thing that we stopped off at Alejandro's for machaca and carne asada, huh. No wonder my head hurts........TGIF


:tpd: 
What a great night! The only other smoked you left out, Rick, was the '99 Party Lonsdale I got from DaKlugs. Thanks Dave - what a terrific smoke.

:tg :tg It was a bit nippy last night. The wind chill brought it down close to 50. Brrrrrr. :tg :tg


----------



## galaga

Gonna be a good evening. The temp got up to at least 75 today, so it should be fairly warm, YOHOO. Got an hour in at the gym, got good friends to smoke with and tommorrow is Friday. :sl silly and call a taxi  L8er Homies.


----------



## stig

pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> What a great night! The only other smoked you left out, Rick, was the '99 Party Lonsdale I got from DaKlugs. Thanks Dave - what a terrific smoke.
> 
> :tg :tg It was a bit nippy last night. The wind chill brought it down close to 50. Brrrrrr. :tg :tg


Peter did you smoke the congrats you got a job smoke that I sent you or are you letting that one age?


----------



## SDmate

Well you blokes missed a goodin last night...
Fellow CSers Gabe & Gerry sneaked down from the north & raided Beerbobs Patio 
Yep, surpised the chit the ol guys that's for sure  
Smoked some great cigars(the Cuabas were kicka$$),drank some great beers & port(cheers to Eric)
watched some awesome college basketball & BS'd all night long.
I think their visit had a strange affect on the OBDG,he started smokin a Boli pc in a corncob pipe.nubbed it at a 1/4" 
Don't ask for pictures cos Pete didn't bring his camera :sl & the only camera Bob had was an ol box brownie.
Cheers mates we all had a great time


----------



## SDmate

Well hump day is over, 
...the week is all down hill now for all you workin stiffs  
So ya know what that means......that's right it's time to S.H.I.T herf
Pete's patio is the place,I'm guessin the usual time 6:30pm,
So all you blokes better show up,
.. otherwise Pete & I will have to listen to all of OBDG's war stories....... again!!


----------



## SDmate

Padres onTV.....check....Hey we're playin the NY muts we could win 
cigars....check:w 
beer.....check
beer.....check
beer.....check
port.....check  
Jameson's 12yr old....check 
Ok I'm ready.....:mn who all's comin over tonight to S.H.I.T herf


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> Padres onTV.....check....Hey we're playin the NY muts we could win
> cigars....check:w
> beer.....check
> beer.....check
> beer.....check
> port.....check
> Jameson's 12yr old....check
> Ok I'm ready.....:mn who all's comin over tonight to S.H.I.T herf


OOOOhhhh -- Me, me, me, me.....


----------



## floydp

Damn I wanna go!!!! Is the Jameson 1780 Steve?


----------



## SDmate

floydp said:


> Damn I wanna go!!!! Is the Jameson 1780 Steve?


Aye that it be........:al


----------



## SDmate

Padres onTV.....check....Hey we're playin the NY muts we could win 
cigars....check:w 
beer.....check
beer.....check
beer.....check
port.....check  
Jameson's 12yr old....check 
Ok I'm ready.....:mn who all's comin over tonight to S.H.I.T herf
*Edit*

didn't think had enough beer so I went out & got more so here's the updated list
Miller Hi Life
Sam Adams Boston lager
Pacifico
Guinness
Stone pale ale
Sierra Nevada pale ale
if anybodies really hard up for somthin to drink 
I've got some Coors lite that's been in the beer fridge for 2 yrs


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> Padres onTV.....check....Hey we're playin the NY muts we could win
> cigars....check:w
> beer.....check
> beer.....check
> beer.....check
> port.....check
> Jameson's 12yr old....check
> Ok I'm ready.....:mn who all's comin over tonight to S.H.I.T herf
> *Edit*
> 
> didn't think had enough beer so I went out & got more so here's the updated list
> Miller Hi Life
> Sam Adams Boston lager
> Pacifico
> Guinness
> Stone pale ale
> Sierra Nevada pale ale
> if anybodies really hard up for somthin to drink
> I've got some Coors lite that's been in the beer fridge for 2 yrs


I'M IN !!
And headin out the door.


----------



## SDmate

OOHHH Shit..... you blokes missed good one tonight :bx :mn 
Horns soundin.... people screamin... towaway sticker applied to window by wouldbe tow truck driver/security guard....2 police cars.....
it was somethin right out of a bad COPS episode
Hey my place again next week & ya can all park on the street in front of that losers house again
wait let me call code compliance first & see if that jacka$$ has a permit for that 60ft wide driveway:BS


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Hehe, sounds like you guys had a good time. Way to stick it to the man!!! :r

Its not a good party till the cops show up (in more ways than one )


----------



## gabebdog1

man I always miss the good partys


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> OOHHH Shit..... you blokes missed good one tonight :bx :mn
> Horns soundin.... people screamin... towaway sticker applied to window by wouldbe tow truck driver/security guard....2 police cars.....
> it was somethin right out of a bad COPS episode
> Hey my place again next week & ya can all park on the street in front of that losers house again
> wait let me call code compliance first & see if that jacka$$ has a permit for that 60ft wide driveway:BS


----------



## galaga

My place on Thursday -- 
Mini-Steve your job is to go bail Master Chief out of the Brig but don't take your little mini-hog b/c Eric needs a ride.


----------



## SDmate

Geez Rick just let Eric park in ya driveway, mate.......
don't want any smoking or drinking interruptions this week
the :BS last week ruined my Boli CE :c
& cut my beer drinkin by 2 or 3 beers


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

SDmate said:


> Geez Rick just let Eric park in ya driveway, mate.......
> don't want any smoking or drinking interruptions this week
> the :BS last week ruined my Boli CE :c
> & cut my beer drinkin by 2 or 3 beers


I'm not coming unless I have a reserved space! Hopefully Rick will pave the front lawn for me...


----------



## LasciviousXXX

HEY SHIT HERF GUYS!!!!

It was fun HERF'ing via telephone with you guys last nite. The talk,talk,pass was really fun :r

Glad I got to talk to you BOTL's while enjoying that JL. I did end up giving Gerry a call and he sounded like he was already 3/4 of the way to trashed LOL

I'll try and make this a weekly ritual where I join the SHIT HERF every Thurs.


----------



## galaga

LasciviousXXX said:


> HEY SHIT HERF GUYS!!!!
> 
> It was fun HERF'ing via telephone with you guys last nite. The talk,talk,pass was really fun :r
> 
> Glad I got to talk to you BOTL's while enjoying that JL. I did end up giving Gerry a call and he sounded like he was already 3/4 of the way to trashed LOL
> 
> I'll try and make this a weekly ritual where I join the SHIT HERF every Thurs.


Glad you could make it. At least you didn't get rained on. Sounds like you caught Gerry after he had a beer. Hope you had a Bday Ger.


----------



## SDmate

LasciviousXXX said:


> HEY SHIT HERF GUYS!!!!
> 
> It was fun HERF'ing via telephone with you guys last nite. The talk,talk,pass was really fun :r
> 
> Glad I got to talk to you BOTL's while enjoying that JL. I did end up giving Gerry a call and he sounded like he was already 3/4 of the way to trashed LOL
> 
> I'll try and make this a weekly ritual where I join the SHIT HERF every Thurs.


Glad you enjoyed yourself mate it was great hearin from ya
next thursday we'll have to put ya on speaker phone so ya can call Bob & Pete a d!ck yerself


----------



## SDmate

PRE-HERF
Some bald guy is gettin another year older this weekend

So tomorrow is sort ofa warm up to what's gonna happen Saturday :mn 
Coolidor opens at Pnoons at 6:30pm....I'm ready who else is:w


----------



## SDmate

HEADS UP
Due to May gray weather & it being a cold 60* 
this herf is movin to
Excalibur Cigars
pm me if anyone needs directions


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Bob................. is that.......... is.............. is that shirt..........PINK??????

:r


----------



## SDmate

LasciviousXXX said:


> Bob................. is that.......... is.............. is that shirt..........PINK??????
> 
> :r


I'll answer for Beerbob seein he hasn't figured out how to post a reply yet 
IT'S NOT PINK!!!
it's gray with off white(pink)graphics..... "YOU BASTARDS"!!!!!!


----------



## SDmate

We're at Beerbobs tonight 6:30pm.......should be fun  
Ya'll better wear PINK!!!!


----------



## backwoods

Have fun guys!!!


----------



## galaga

SD Mate said:


> S.H.I.T ENTERTAINMENT
> 1. get Beerbob blind drunk
> 2.tell him yer got a great new cigar for him to try(kuba kuba)
> 3. watch him smoke half of it, raving how good it is & tryin to start a puff puff pass
> 4.watch Beerbob slowly turn green & askin what the [email protected]&k is this thing
> 5.hearin him say "YOU BASTARDS!!!" 20 times when he finds out it's an Acid
> 
> we're still able to give Bob sh!t about it a year later
> & yes it did ruin his taste buds for a week & whenever someone mentions Acid cigars he gets a stange look on his face


Vis a vis #1. The Minni boys, Backwoods, and maybe Donweb and Renob, sent the goods for #1. Backwoods sent a 750 ml bottle of Bookers 9 year old bourbon and six shot glasses and asked me to share it with you Bozos. SO, the first five SHIT herfers get to take home their very own Minnisota shot glass and everyone get to partake in some Bookers. I know, but if you don't drink it out of a Minnisota shot glass, ya ain't getting any. Thanks Backwoods, et al.


----------



## SDmate

Ain't got no more Acids Rick....but if you remember,
banana philly blunts......."YOU BASTARDS!!!! it's another acid"[email protected]&K!!! u


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Vis a vis #1. The Minni boys, Backwoods, and maybe Donweb and Renob, sent the goods for #1. Backwoods sent a 750 ml bottle of Bookers 9 year old bourbon and six shot glasses and asked me to share it with you Bozos. SO, the first five SHIT herfers get to take home their very own Minnisota shot glass and everyone get to partake in some Bookers. I know, but if you don't drink it out of a Minnisota shot glass, ya ain't getting any. Thanks Backwoods, et al.


You're in trouble now, OBDG. CRAFT?
Try Wisconsin in place of Minnesota!!!!!


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> You're in trouble now, OBDG. CRAFT?
> Try Wisconsin in place of Minnesota!!!!!


GET BACK TO WORK!!!


----------



## backwoods

pnoon said:


> You're in trouble now, OBDG. CRAFT?
> Try Wisconsin in place of Minnesota!!!!!


:r I think he might be working on the Knob Creek already...probably wont be any left for tonight



SDmate said:


> Ain't got no more Acids Rick....but if you remember,
> banana philly blunts......."YOU BASTARDS!!!! it's another acid"[email protected]&K!!!


dont worry.....I included a package of Backwoods for you guys also:w


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> You're in trouble now, OBDG. CRAFT?
> Try Wisconsin in place of Minnesota!!!!!


Hell, no, Minnisota's bad enough, I ain't trying Wisconsin.

But WTF, ain't much difference between the two. Now get back to work.



backwoods said:


> I think he might be working on the Knob Creek already...probably wont be any left for tonight


Uh, ya, that's it, the Bookers is gone it's Knob Creek! And I ain't stingy, I'll share the backwoods too.


----------



## Realtor1

I really wanted to make it down there tonight But... I'm going under the knife at about 5:30am so my ...uhhhh ..wife doesn't think it's a good idea. It's too bad because I found the perfect PINK shirt for the event! 

Did anyone think to invite Shaya to Beerbobs? :dr 

Hope you guys have a great time... I'm really sorry I'll be missing it.


----------



## SDmate

Realtor1 said:


> I really wanted to make it down there tonight But... I'm going under the knife at about 5:30am so my ...uhhhh ..wife doesn't think it's a good idea. It's too bad because I found the perfect PINK shirt for the event!
> 
> Did anyone think to invite Shaya to Beerbobs? :dr
> 
> Hope you guys have a great time... I'm really sorry I'll be missing it.


Good luck with the surgery tomorrow Charles


----------



## RenoB

galaga said:


> Vis a vis #1. The *Minni boys*, Backwoods, and maybe Donweb and Renob, sent the goods for #1. Backwoods sent a 750 ml bottle of Bookers 9 year old bourbon and six shot glasses and asked me to share it with you Bozos. SO, the first five SHIT herfers get to take home their very own Minnisota shot glass and everyone get to partake in some Bookers. I know, but if you don't drink it out of a Minnisota shot glass, ya ain't getting any. Thanks Backwoods, et al.


I should leave it for DonWeb to say, but . . .

*Wisconsin in da House!!!*

BTW SDMate, love your new CUT! Go get 'em!


----------



## Realtor1

Thanks Steve...say hi to all the guys for me.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Any special parking laws at BeerBob's?


----------



## SDmate

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Any special parking laws at BeerBob's?


only for you mate!... everyone else is allowed to park on the street


----------



## DonWeb

galaga said:


> But WTF, ain't much difference between the two.


actually, i have to agree with OBDG...

either team (vikings or packers), would whip up on the chargers!!

p.s. backwoods is solely to blame for any drinkin' paraphenalia.


----------



## pnoon

DonWeb said:


> either team (vikings or packers), would whip up on the chargers!!


I'll take that bet! EASY money.


----------



## galaga

DonWeb said:


> actually, i have to agree with OBDG...
> 
> either team (vikings or packers), would whip up on the chargers!!
> 
> p.s. backwoods is solely to blame for any drinkin' paraphenalia.


Well it's baseball season ya Bi-Coastal Bozo and the Padres just took the series from the Brewers..:tg

THX for the ps info.


----------



## galaga

Large turnout last night. Larry was back from his cruise, Eric and Jerry were there and Foz's better half finally let him out of the house. Good to see everyone again. Of course, pnoon, SDMate and BeerBob never miss.

Cigar review:

The Backwoods Black N Sweet Aromatic: Americas #1 selling all natural cigar. From the famous smokes site " Backwoods cigars are rustic-looking, manly smokes made from all-natural tobacco product with no homogenized components. Backwoods cigars are flavorful, mild, and perfect for smoking among the great outdoors. They have a pleasant aroma, too!"

For a review of the Light and Aromatic, see this thread

Well they aren't much to look at, but we are manly men, we hate homogenized components and we were outside! Imagine a skinny sushi roll with one end cut square and the other, larger end, with a mop of shaggy tobacco sticking out. Also a little flat but I think that's because I sat on the on the way over to Beer Bob's house. No need to clip, just light n go. Expecting a harsh tongue bite but none showed up. In fact, there was not much taste at all. Every so aften, some tobacco flavor would show up, but either my palate is fried or they are extremely mild. The aroma was very pleasant however. Eric decided to take a try and refrained from making a face and commented on the aroma too. Nobody else wanted to have one of these fine smokes! If I didn't have my cigar tote with me and needed a smoke, these would do. No one, however, passed on the Knob Creek. :al 

Thanks Allan.


----------



## SDmate

What no pics Rick..... I know you took pics.... or are they for some bad photoshop pic that you're gonna use to blackmail all of us :mn


.....oh & cheers mate for the knob creek & shot glasses:al :al


----------



## SD Beerman

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Any special parking laws at BeerBob's?


Bob's got gooood neighbors.:hn


----------



## SD Beerman

Mate, I don't think you want those pictures. Don't you remember?


----------



## backwoods

:r I always like reading you posts Rick 

Sounds like you all had a good time:dr Glad to hear the K.C. was enjoyed by all:al


----------



## pnoon

backwoods said:


> :r I always like reading you posts Rick
> 
> Sounds like you all had a good time:dr Glad to hear the K.C. was enjoyed by all:al


Thanks Alan, Rob & Tony for kickin' some California a$$. Sure enjoyed all the hurt you brought upon us. But ya gotta know that there is gonna be some serious retaliation on your Minnesota (or Wisconsin) hineys.


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> Thanks Alan, Rob & Tony for kickin' some California a$$. Sure enjoyed all the hurt you brought upon us. But ya gotta know that there is gonna be some serious retaliation on your Minnesota (or Wisconsin) hineys.


Peter, Just say the word IM IN....


----------



## DonWeb

pnoon said:


> But ya gotta know that there is gonna be some serious retaliation on your Minnesota (or Wisconsin) hineys.


time out....

first ya come out with the "better cheese from happy cows crap" - and then ya can't just take a good whoopin' ?!?!

you cali guys are just ________ !! :sb

fill in the blanks as you please.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
... besides it was alan's idea!!


----------



## zemekone

DonWeb said:


> time out....
> 
> first ya come out with the "better cheese from happy cows crap" - and then ya can't just take a good whoopin' ?!?!
> 
> you cali guys are just ________ !! :sb
> 
> fill in the blanks as you please.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ... besides it was alan's idea!!


you cali guys are just the best!!:r


----------



## backwoods

DonWeb said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ... besides it was alan's idea!!





DonWeb said:


> p.s. backwoods is solely to blame for any drinkin' paraphenalia.


these are phrases my brothers would use when we got busted by our parents.:tg

The punishment was never reduced for them....and I don't think it will work here either


----------



## SDmate

Tomorrow...Petes place...6:30pm
come early for a premium parking spot:mn


----------



## pnoon

Another great S.H.I.T. Herf

pnoon, SDmate, galaga, GOAT LOCKER, Beerbob, SD Beerman and zemekone in attendance. Great smokes, good drink, and lots of laughs. 

Only down side was that XXX bagged out on the talk,talk,pass for the second week in a row.  

Where's Waldo????
:hn

Next week we're hangin again with SDmate and his wonderful neighbors.
Hey Eric, Take a cab!
:r


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Another great S.H.I.T. Herf
> 
> pnoon, SDmate, galaga, GOAT LOCKER, Beerbob, SD Beerman and zemekone in attendance. Great smokes, good drink, and lots of laughs.
> 
> Only down side was that XXX bagged out on the talk,talk,pass for the second week in a row.
> 
> Where's Waldo????
> :hn
> 
> Next week we're hangin again with SDmate and his wonderful neighbors.
> Hey Eric, Take a cab!
> :r


Yeah I'm thinkin of movin the herf to the front yard so we can watch the fun:mn


----------



## SDmate

*Oh-- S. H. I. T.*

*****WARNING*****
THIS WEEKS S.H.I.T HERF IS AT MY PLACE:mn 
THURSDAY 6:30 PM START 
**ERIC PAY ATTENTION NOW** PARK AT YOUR OWN RISK

I WILL NOT BE REPONSIBLE FOR ANY *MORE* CONFRONTATIONS WITH MY NEIGHBORS. I'VE STIRRED UP ENOUGH SH!T ALREADY

HAVING SAID THAT..... 
ALL OF YOU MONKEYS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME JOIN US


----------



## Beerbob

*Re: Oh-- S. H. I. T.*



SDmate said:


> *****WARNING*****
> THIS WEEKS S.H.I.T HERF IS AT MY PLACE:mn
> THURSDAY 6:30 PM START
> **ERIC PAY ATTENTION NOW** PARK AT YOUR OWN RISK
> 
> I WILL NOT BE REPONSIBLE FOR ANY *MORE* CONFRONTATIONS WITH MY NEIGHBORS. I'VE STIRRED UP ENOUGH SH!T ALREADY
> 
> HAVING SAID THAT.....
> ALL OF YOU MONKEYS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME JOIN US


Yeeeeeee Ha---ride em neighbors:fu


----------



## SDmate

Cheers to all that showed up last night:al :al 
galaga, pnoon, zemekone, Beerbob( where's my Padres jacket ya bastage)
& GOAT LOCKER ...still had some issues parking but at least he didn't get any stickers on his windows this time. 

We were also joined by Leafhog in a talk talk pass, great talkin to ya mate!
lookin forward to meetin ya soon
**Where's Waldo??**:hn that's 3 weeks in a row ya missed ,fines will be incurred if you miss another... YA.. D!CK!!!
Note* WE will take cigars in payment for said fines..


----------



## LeafHog

SDmate said:


> Cheers to all that showed up last night
> galaga, pnoon, zemekone, Beerbob( where's my Padres jacket ya bastage)
> & GOAT LOCKER ...still had some issues parking but at least he didn't get any stickers on his windows this time.
> 
> We were also joined by Leafhog in a talk talk pass, great talkin to ya mate!
> lookin forward to meetin ya soon
> **Where's Waldo??**:hn that's 3 weeks in a row ya missed ,fines will be incurred if you miss another... YA.. D!CK!!!
> Note* WE will take cigars in payment for said fines..


Great talking to all you guys! Looking forward to herfin' with ya in June.

I think RG dings are in order for a 3 time loser.....

:r


----------



## galaga

LeafHog said:


> Great talking to all you guys! Looking forward to herfin' with ya in June.
> 
> I think RG dings are in order for a 3 time loser.....
> 
> :r


Big time if he doesn't show at SoCal, we'll give him the four fingers. Remind me to tell you that story.


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Big time if he doesn't show at SoCal, we'll give him the four fingers. Remind me to tell you that story.


That's a million dollar idea, Rick!


----------



## SD Beerman

I would have been there but there was no parking.:z


----------



## SDmate

*Re: So. Happy. It's. Tuesday.*

***THIS IS A SHORT NOTICE S.H.I.T***
There's a Mira Mesa West Little League fundraiser at CALLAHAN'S tonight 5-9pm
all are welcome  
Note** flyer is needed so grab 1 at the door**
We can herf on the patio after dinner or come on back to my place either is good with me:w

Cheers to SD Beerman & Callahan's for supporting MMWLL.


----------



## galaga

*Re: So. Happy. It's. Tuesday.*



SDmate said:


> ***THIS IS A SHORT NOTICE S.H.I.T***
> There's a Mira Mesa West Little League fundraiser at CALLAHAN'S tonight 5-9pm
> all are welcome
> Note** flyer is needed so grab 1 at the door**
> We can herf on the patio after dinner or come on back to my place either is good with me:w
> 
> Cheers to SD Beerman & Callahan's for supporting MMWLL.


Sorry I couldn't make it last night, I was wore out from the week-end. This Thursday, my place. Don't forget your stuff, what stuff, the stuff we talked about stuff.


----------



## SDmate

I's got "the stuff":w 
Should be one h3lluva S.H.I.T herf if everyone brings the stuff


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> I's got "the stuff":w
> Should be one h3lluva S.H.I.T herf if everyone brings the stuff


No, not the Minnisota stuff, the Navy stuff.


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> No, not the Minnisota stuff, the Navy stuff.


aye aye cap'n.


----------



## SDmate

I'm bringin the Gaucamole, made it a little *hotter!!* for all who thought it needed a little more KICK!!

Cheers to Les The Kitchenman for givin as all the Avacados


----------



## SDmate

It's that time again 
Now I know Beerbob isn't going to remind you monkeys that it's at his place *tonight 6:30pm*

H3ll he didn't make it to tuesdays at Ricks 
Hmmmm maybe his stuck like a hanging chaff & is still at the polling booth ..:hn 
*NOTE#1*
This is Petes last herf for a few....somethin to do with some soccer games somewhere.....come wish him a safe & happy trip 
***NOTE#2*** 
MISSING FROM LAST WEEKS S.H.I.T HERF TALK TALK PASS....
WALDO aka XXX aka Dustin...CALL YOU MOFO....:bx :mn


----------



## LeafHog

SDmate said:


> ***NOTE#2***
> MISSING FROM LAST WEEKS S.H.I.T HERF TALK TALK PASS....
> WALDO aka XXX aka Dustin...CALL YOU MOFO....:bx :mn


hey, give the kid a break. He's been busy playing with his new icehog3 signature series speedloader!


----------



## icehog3

LeafHog said:


> hey, give the kid a break. He's been busy playing with his new icehog3 signature series speedloader!


Thanks to the Leafhog for the design and extensive testing! :r


----------



## SDmate

LeafHog said:


> hey, give the kid a break. He's been busy playing with his new icehog3 signature series speedloader!


Hey BeerBobs got one of those too... but it's a different model


----------



## galaga

LeafHog said:


> hey, give the kid a break. He's been busy playing with his new icehog3 signature series speedloader!


:r x 100

Is that bad boy pink........Bob's jealous.


----------



## SDmate

*Re:NO S. H. I. T.*

Well it looks like our thursday night herf is off this week boys....
No it's not because Pete is away prancin all over Germany watchin soccer games
The Mira Mesa West Little League championship game for majors is thursday night
& my son is a coach on the winners bracket team. they're only one game away from TOC so I've gotta go watch 
S.H.I.F herf doesn't sound right, but that's what we might be doin this week guys


----------



## galaga

*Re: NO S. H. I. T.*



SDmate said:


> Well it looks like our thursday night herf is off this week boys....
> No it's not because Pete is away prancin all over Germany watchin soccer games
> The Mira Mesa West Little League championship game for majors is thursday night
> & my son is a coach on the winners bracket team. they're only one game away from TOC so I've gotta go watch
> S.H.I.F herf doesn't sound right, but that's what we might be doin this week guys


Mine is playing in El Cajon with a late start and may be going 9 innings -- so I can't host this Thursday. We'll just call it a TGIF herf. Stay tuned.


----------



## LeafHog

*Re: NO S. H. I. T.*



galaga said:


> Mine is playing in El Cajon with a late start and may be going 9 innings -- so I can't host this Thursday. We'll just call it a TGIF herf. Stay tuned.


If you'uns are gonna herf Friday night anyway, and have broadband access, you'uns oughta join me, Frank, and the gang on Skype. Bi-coastal BOTL.


----------



## galaga

For all that read this post and will attend - this Thursday at my place. Woo Hoo!


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> For all that read this post and will attend - this Thursday at my place. Woo Hoo!


my be late.....baseball game..... 
my be in jail....... if the same:BS happens at Sams senior game as happened in saturdays game....Man the other teams manager was an a$$hole:c


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> my be late.....baseball game.....
> my be in jail....... if the same:BS happens at Sams senior game as happened in saturdays game....Man the other teams manager was an a$$hole:c


Matt has a double header starting at two. However, the beer will be in the cooler, the TV changer is on the patio table and if Rascol knows you, he won't take yer leg off. We'll be there eventually, so make yourself ta home.


----------



## pnoon

:mn :mn scurrying around.
Where's the herf tonight, fellas?


----------



## SDmate

BeerBobs place tonight


I'll be a little late... Mission Bay is playin Hilltoppers should be a good game


----------



## RedBaron

I'm gonna try to meet up to hang with you west coast folk.


----------



## SDmate

RedBaron said:


> I'm gonna try to meet up to hang with you west coast folk.


 
just PM us when you'll be in town, so the SD crew will be ready for ya


----------



## galaga

RedBaron said:


> I'm gonna try to meet up to hang with you west coast folk.


Cool, just got a call from Red Baron - he's gonna hook up tonight. I might be a little late getting to my house, if I'm not going to be there by 6 I'll give you a call aroung 5:30.

Rick


----------



## SDmate

Hey RedBaron just to let ya know newbs to the shit herf need 5 references to gain access  















J/K ya need at least a cab of Lusi's


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Cool, just got a call from Red Baron - he's gonna hook up tonight.


Oh boy !
FRESH MEAT !:mn :mn :mn


----------



## SD Beerman

Pete, Bob's pissed, you left a hole in one of his chairs.:r


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> Pete, Bob's pissed, you left a hole in one of his chairs.:r


DAMN! I hate it when that happens.


----------



## galaga

Nice Pix message Chris -- it got passed around and laughed at. I'll have to show it to Pete, he'll be jealous. Good to meet ya, come back soon, the weather is always like that.


----------



## Beerbob

pnoon said:


> DAMN! I hate it when that happens.


Hey Pete------nothing a little duck tape won't fix--butt:ms


----------



## RedBaron

It was a pleasure meeting you guys. Thanks for letting me come hang out. I am so jealous of the TV/surround sound set-up outside!!:dr Although I bested pnoon in the gas battle, I'm sure he will win the war. I still have a wierd taste in my mouth from the sprite can, but I guess that story is best left in San Diego. Hope we can get together again and smoke, if you guys are ever in Delware (for what reason I don't know), give me a shout, I'll gladly return the favor.


----------



## galaga

RedBaron said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you guys. Thanks for letting me come hang out. I am so jealous of the TV/surround sound set-up outside!!:dr Although I bested pnoon in the gas battle, I'm sure he will win the war. I still have a wierd taste in my mouth from the sprite can, but I guess that story is best left in San Diego. Hope we can get together again and smoke, if you guys are ever in Delware (for what reason I don't know), give me a shout, I'll gladly return the favor.


Great to meet ya Bro -- did ya get my text message, sure got your Pix message. I know you think you know where that Sprite can was -- if you only knew the truth LOL. :sl 
Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## SDmate

RedBaron said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you guys. Thanks for letting me come hang out. I am so jealous of the TV/surround sound set-up outside!!:dr Although I bested pnoon in the gas battle, I'm sure he will win the war. I still have a wierd taste in my mouth from the sprite can, but I guess that story is best left in San Diego. Hope we can get together again and smoke, if you guys are ever in Delware (for what reason I don't know), give me a shout, I'll gladly return the favor.


It was great herfin with ya mate!
I was just glad Pete didn't retaliate in full force......that would have been a little messy :BS


----------



## MoTheMan

So where & *when* again?

There's a good chance I'll be there around dinner time. Wouldn't mind stoipping in for some good food & a coupla' smokes.:dr


----------



## SDmate

MoTheMan said:


> So where & *when* again?
> 
> There's a good chance I'll be there around dinner time. Wouldn't mind stoipping in for some good food & a coupla' smokes.:dr


WooHooo good to hear your coming down this way
I think it's my turn this thursday 13th, Soooo.....come by early to get a good parking spot 
I'll pm you with my addy


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

SDmate said:


> WooHooo good to hear your coming down this way
> I think it's my turn this thursday 13th, Soooo.....come by early to get a good parking spot
> I'll pm you with my addy


And don't take MY spot!


----------



## SDmate

HEADS UP****
We will be herfin at Crazy Dave's house thursday, *NOT MY PLACE* 
He lives a few house down from BeerBob so parking shouldn't be a problem 
I'm guessin the usual 6:30 pm start time
pm me for directions if ya need em
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SD Beerman

I hope to make it after my game. I've got some special beers for the occasion.:al


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> I hope to make it after my game. I've got some special beers for the occasion.:al


I'll make the first few innings before heading over to Dave's:w 
Hope your boys kick butt tonight Larry


----------



## RedBaron

*!$&!$(*!%& I wish I was in San Diego with you bastages!! :c Weather here is like 80 degrees with 3000% humidity. The Humidity here is about the same as King Cats mark-up on cigars! (Too Soon?)


----------



## pnoon

Looks like this week we're at Larry's (SD Beerman) this week. He's the lead guitar player on the right.


----------



## SDmate

YEEEEHAAAAAA!!!!!!
A kegger in Larry's backyard see all you :mn at 7pm:al :al :w :w


----------



## SD Beerman

Eric, you can park anywhere, my neighbors are cool, not like some neighborhoods.


----------



## SDmate

Ok it's official the S.H.I.T herf is at my place this week:mn 
new addition to the backyard is the old stereo system that was collecting dust in the garage 
Padres game starts at 6:05pm so whenever you blokes want to show is ok with me.


----------



## backwoods

SDmate said:


> Ok it's official the S.H.I.T herf is at my place this week:mn
> new addition to the backyard is the old stereo system that was collecting dust in the garage
> Padres game starts at 6:05pm so whenever you blokes want to show is ok with me.


I think I need to move to Cali...no one within an hour of me to HERF with.

Maybe I just need to shower


----------



## pnoon

backwoods said:


> I think I need to move to Cali...no one within an hour of me to HERF with.
> 
> Maybe I just need to shower


Or you COULD come and visit. We love to have guest S.H.I.T.ers


----------



## pnoon

This week is at my place. The usual 6:30 pm.
:w :al


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> This week is at my place. The usual 6:30 pm.
> :w :al


 you know me I'll be there:al :w


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> you know me I'll be there:al :w


They're dropping like flies. 
Rick's gone fishing. Larry's in Hawaii. Bob just let me know he's going to LA tomorrow and won't be here. Haven't heard from Eric. twood may drop in. It MAY just be you and me, mate. No worries. It's always a good night for a herf.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

pnoon said:


> They're dropping like flies.
> Rick's gone fishing. Larry's in Hawaii. Bob just let me know he's going to LA tomorrow and won't be here. Haven't heard from Eric. twood may drop in. It MAY just be you and me, mate. No worries. It's always a good night for a herf.


I'll be there, as long as I can have a reserved parking spot!


----------



## SDmate

I knew Eric wouldn't let us down 
what about the northerners Gerry,Gabe or Mo are any of you blokes headin down???
you blokes owe us for being no shows the last couple a weeks:hn


----------



## twood

Thanks again for the invite Pete and for the cigar bomb. Could you post up a list of what they are again? I know I had a Partagas last night that was excellent.

I had a great time hanging out and meeting Eric and Steve as well. Thanks goes out to your wife too for tolerating us (well at least me) for a few hours. I look forward to the next one.

TW


----------



## Puffy69

I need to make some time for a S.H.I.T. herf.


----------



## SDmate

Rock Star said:


> I need to make some time for a S.H.I.T. herf.


whenever ya decide to come San Diego we'll be ready for ya, mate!!:w


----------



## Puffy69

SDmate said:


> whenever ya decide to come San Diego we'll be ready for ya, mate!!:w


I know you will and I cant wait to hang with you guys.


----------



## pnoon

So where are we at THIS week?
I got some old leaves I'm dyin' to set fire to!


----------



## galaga

I recon it my turn again......so my place.


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> I recon it my turn again......so my place.


 
The Colts are playin the Rams so we can do pre season football herfin


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> The Colts are playin the Rams so we can do pre season football herfin


Ya, but that ain't football!


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Ya, but that ain't football!


yeah if it were football.. the STEELERS! would be playin


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> yeah if it were football.. the STEELERS! would be playin


Even if your beloved Steeler were playing it wouldn't be football, it's frickin pre-season football, just like the t-ball kids play! :c


----------



## SDmate

got a call from Beerbob, he said should be able to make it tonight....


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Even if your beloved Steeler were playing it wouldn't be football, it's frickin pre-season football, just like the t-ball kids play! :c


hell we can watch the Dodger game instead if ya want:hn


----------



## RenoB

galaga said:


> Even if your beloved Steeler were playing it wouldn't be football, it's frickin pre-season football, just like the t-ball kids play! :c


It's still FOOTBALL!!! Have fun tonight guys, I'll be thinkin' of ya while I smoke one


----------



## SDmate

So where are we at tomorrow??????


----------



## SDmate

SDmate said:


> So where are we at tomorrow??????


The jungle is silent .......


----------



## SDmate

So it's my place ya Bastages!!!!!
plenty of parking so no police should be involved..lol
anytime after 6:30 pm


----------



## SD Beerman

I'll bring some beer.:al


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> I'll bring some beer.:al


----------



## pnoon

I spoke with Beerbob earlier today. This week we are at his place. 6:30-7:00pm.
This "old guy" will be there.


----------



## SDmate

This "young guy" will be there


----------



## SD Beerman

My place this week. 6:30 - 7pm. I'll bring the beer:al


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> My place this week. 6:30 - 7pm. I'll bring the beer


Looks like Ron (Ron1YY) and his brother will be guest S.H.I.T.ers this week.
It's party time!!!:w :al :al :al :al


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Looks like Ron (Ron1YY) and his brother will be guest S.H.I.T.ers this week.
> It's party time!!!:w :al ........


Cool, finally got their azzez in gear!


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> Looks like Ron (Ron1YY) and his brother will be guest S.H.I.T.ers this week.
> It's party time!!!:w :al :al :al :al


It looks like Ron's flight was moved up from tomorrow morning to 6:00pm tonight. Good for him (to get home). Bad for us S.H.I.T. herfers. Looks like we'll have to wait until his next trip out here to meet him.


----------



## SDmate

ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL!!!!!
if ya are, my place 5:30 kick off
food will be provided at half time or whenever we get hungry

Cheers
Steve

GO STEELERS


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL!!!!!
> if ya are, my place 5:30 kick off
> food will be provided at half time or whenever we get hungry
> 
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> GO STEELERS


We gotta watch a Steeler game to get to have a smoke......:s


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> We gotta watch a Steeler game to get to have a smoke......:s


Hey I had ta watch a Fark'n FSU game last night.......:bx


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> Hey I had ta watch a Fark'n FSU game last night.......:bx


Hey, I know you were just there for the "Backwoods" Brats


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Hey, I know you were just there for the "Backwoods" Brats


mmmmm...brats....:dr


----------



## backwoods

galaga said:


> Hey, I know you were just there for the "Backwoods" Brats












Gonna talk about you.....errr i mean we are going to miss you guys at our HERF in 2 weeks


----------



## galaga

Hey, Alan. The brats came out great. Boiled in beer for about 20 minutes with onions thrown in. Put on the grill and brown out and then put back in the warm beer to soak. Put on a roll with fresh homegrown tomatos, chopped dill pickles, saurkraut, mustard, onions, chopped pepperoccini and cajun seasoning. Out here though, we drink real beer with our brats. That's ok, we understand, _Wisconsin in da outhoose_ and all. Thank for the recipe Bro.


----------



## backwoods

galaga said:


> Hey, Alan. The brats came out great. Boiled in beer for about 20 minutes with onions thrown in. Put on the grill and brown out and then put back in the warm beer to soak. Put on a roll with fresh homegrown tomatos, chopped dill pickles, saurkraut, mustard, onions, chopped pepperoccini and cajun seasoning. Out here though, we drink real beer with our brats. That's ok, we understand, _Wisconsin in da outhoose_ and all. Thank for the recipe Bro.


I was with ya til you got to the pickles,kraut,peppe-le-pew, and cajun stuff. Kinda sounds like one of those Drew Estates ACID brats

Glad you liked it tho...the outhouse boys will dedicate our first round of brats on the 16th to the left-coasters. Heck, I have that Tekillya to pass around. :w


----------



## SDmate

Ok ya lazy monkeys I know it's already thursday & no one posted here so....
ya just gonna have to come over to my place again this week 
see ya at 6:30pm YA BASTAGES!!!!

Don't give me any of that :BS about not being able to make it Rick :SM :bx


----------



## tecnorobo

you guys have too much fun at these.
one day when i have more of an income i'll come see ya'll


----------



## Darbob

That is it, I'm taking a sick day tomorrow


----------



## pnoon

Darbob said:


> That is it, I'm taking a sick day tomorrow


----------



## RenoB

I thought ya all were on your way to Mayberry :z


----------



## SDmate

Beerbobs this week guys, gueesin 6:30 start
see ya there don't forget to wear ya pink shirts


----------



## galaga

backwoods said:


> I was with ya til you got to the pickles,kraut,peppe-le-pew, and cajun stuff. Kinda sounds like one of those Drew Estates ACID brats
> 
> Glad you liked it tho...the outhouse boys will dedicate our first round of brats on the 16th to the left-coasters. Heck, I have that Tekillya to pass around. :w


Well I don't know about Mayberry, but in California, the meat can stand up to all the extra fixin's


----------



## backwoods

galaga said:


> Well I don't know about Mayberry, but in California, the meat can stand up to all the extra fixin's


:r I might just have to try it your way once


----------



## pnoon

backwoods said:


> :r I might just have to try it your way once


Don't say that when Tom's in earshot.


----------



## SDmate

****NOTICE****​S.H.I.T at my place thursday 6:30pm
all monkeys are welcome drinks are on the house cover charge is 1 Boli....
Padres will be on for your viewing pleasure followed by Southpark & Mind of Mencia​


----------



## pnoon

I'm out of Bolis. You smoked 'em all.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> I'm out of Bolis. You smoked 'em all.


I also accept PLpc's


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> I also accept PLpc's


Bad luck. *I* smoked 'em all.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Bad luck. *I* smoked 'em all.


BASTAGE!!!!!:c


----------



## dayplanner

SDmate said:


> ****NOTICE****​S.H.I.T at my place thursday 6:30pm
> all monkeys are welcome drinks are on the house cover charge is 1 Boli....
> Padres will be on for your viewing pleasure followed by Southpark & Mind of Mencia​


Will you cover airfare steve?


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> BASTAGE!!!!!:c


I've got some aged Don Elias, I'll cover the cover charge this week, I'll bring you a fiver


----------



## SDmate

carbonbased_al said:


> Will you cover airfare steve?


ummmm...no..... but I can pick ya up at the airport when ya get in


----------



## calistogey

I'd be there if I lived closer.


----------



## galaga

calistogey said:


> I'd be there if I lived closer.


You're more than welcome anytime........


----------



## dayplanner

SDmate said:


> ummmm...no..... but I can pick ya up at the airport when ya get in


Oh come on! I'm sure I got a box or two of bolis laying around


----------



## SDmate

hey Joe I just checked orbitz the cheapest I found for tomorrows herf is $882:hn 
but how bout this for next week

Jetblue 
Adult Fare $179.00 USD

Thu, 05 Oct 06 
Flight 181 8:45 am Depart New York, NY (JFK) 
11:35 am Arrive San Diego, CA (SAN)


Adult Fare $179.00 USD 

Sun, 08 Oct 06 
Flight 182 12:30 pm Depart San Diego, CA (SAN) 
9:00 pm Arrive New York, NY (JFK) 

I still ain't got the dough.........


----------



## SDmate

Ok S.H.I.Ters where we at this week???????


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> Ok S.H.I.Ters where we at this week???????


Know it's my turn but I'm not going to be there. Open house is from 6 - 8 so I wouldn't be able to show up till 8:30 - 9 PM anyway. Why aren't you going....:sl


----------



## Poriggity

Damn you S.H.I.T herfers.. Im constantly working on thursdays and it would be 8pm before I got down there. I may have to take a thursday off one day and spend the day in SD, waiting to meet up with some of you guys!
Scott


----------



## pnoon

Poriggity said:


> Damn you S.H.I.T herfers.. Im constantly working on thursdays and it would be 8pm before I got down there. I may have to take a thursday off one day and spend the day in SD, waiting to meet up with some of you guys!
> Scott


Fresh meat!!!! :mn :mn :mn


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Fresh meat!!!! :mn :mn :mn


Put your hands where everybody can see em Pete......:bx


----------



## backwoods

galaga said:


> Put your hands where everybody can see em Pete......:bx


:r :r

Pete cant get no repect.


----------



## Poriggity

Yeah yeah yeah.. the problem is, getting the wife to understand that smoking "one" cigar takes more than 3-4 hours.... Hmmmm.
Scott


----------



## galaga

Poriggity said:


> Yeah yeah yeah.. the problem is, getting the wife to understand that smoking "one" cigar takes more than 3-4 hours.... Hmmmm.
> Scott


Well show her who wears the pants in the family, then give her some money to go buy a new pair. Then you can beg to come down. You're always more than welcome.


----------



## Poriggity

I'd be willing to bet I could swing it one week  I can't wait till the day I can!
Scott


----------



## SDmate

SDmate said:


> Ok S.H.I.Ters where we at this week???????


Looks like it's my place S.H.I.Ters.... 
6pm.. be here or I'm smokin all the Grande de Espanas:w


----------



## pnoon

And what a great S.H.I.T. herf it was this week. Steve makes a great mojito. :dr And I enjoyed a '02 Grandes de Espana. More :dr


----------



## SDmate

mmmmmm........mojitos & Grandes de Espanas:dr:dr


----------



## galaga

My place this week S.H.I.T.-ers.


----------



## SDmate

what time is the smokin lamp being lit???:w :al


----------



## galaga

Five o'clock tonight, wives are invited and we be watching the game and eating Chinese (food).


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Five o'clock tonight, wives are invited and we be watching the game and eating Chinese (food).


I'll be there as soon as I can. :w


----------



## SDmate

For the blokes who don't already know... 
we're at SD Beermans place this week
Kegger starts at 6:30 pm....be there!!!
heard we maybe smokin Grandes de Espanas this week....wink wink.. nudge nudge.. say no more


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> For the blokes who don't already know...
> we're at SD Beermans place this week
> Kegger starts at 6:30 pm....be there!!!
> heard we maybe smokin Grandes de Espanas this week....wink wink.. nudge nudge.. say no more


Gonna be hard to top what we smoked last week -- everybody was slumming it. 
Good thing they were all "on"

ps TYVM Master Chief, hope the job's going well. BTW, what ever became of your Egyptian "international incident", I forgot to ask about it....


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> For the blokes who don't already know...
> we're at SD Beermans place this week
> Kegger starts at 6:30 pm....be there!!!
> heard we maybe smokin Grandes de Espanas this week....wink wink.. nudge nudge.. say no more


Only if I pass more of them out. Gerry is a no-show again this week. He promises he'll be here next week. We'll see.  


galaga said:


> Gonna be hard to top what we smoked last week -- everybody was slumming it.
> Good thing they were all "on"


You got THAT right!


galaga said:


> ps TYVM Master Chief, hope the job's going well.


:tpd: Yes, Sir. Thank you, Sir. :dr


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Only if I pass more of them out. Gerry is a no-show again this week. He promises he'll be here next week. We'll see.


THAT BASTAGE!!!!!!...
I suspect he's already smoked'm all:bx
but it's ok for you to pass out more of ya 02's Pete:dr


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Only if I pass more of them out. Gerry is a no-show again this week. He promises he'll be here next week. We'll see.
> 
> You got THAT right!
> 
> :tpd: Yes, Sir. Thank you, Sir. :dr


Damn Gerry LOL -- you're in trouble now Pete, you called the MC "sir"


----------



## gabebdog1

I see you fugers only smoke the good stuff when im not there


----------



## SDmate

gabebdog1 said:


> I see you fugers only smoke the good stuff when im not there


yeah MC was handin out candy last week:dr


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

galaga said:


> Damn Gerry LOL -- you're in trouble now Pete, you called the MC "sir"


:c That's right, I work for a livin! Linda's liking the job so far. Hope it stays that way, or else my cigar budget will be hurtin! Hell, I already spent her paycheck. :r


----------



## galaga

gabebdog1 said:


> I see you fugers only smoke the good stuff when im not there


From what I hear, your definition of "good stuff" keeps getting more and more expensive!!! :bx


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> you're in trouble now Pete, you called the MC "sir"


Hell No! He's got PLLs. :dr


----------



## pnoon

gabebdog1 said:


> I see you fugers only smoke the good stuff when im not there


Stop yer whinin' and get yer butt down to San Diego. 
My lawn needs work.


----------



## zemekone

Congratulations MC linda getting a new job... looks like u have to catch up to NavyDoc...


----------



## galaga

zemekone said:


> Congratulations MC linda getting a new job... looks like u have to catch up to NavyDoc...


:r

Now you're in trouble with Linda -- that's CMC (Command Master Chief) -- just ask Eric.


----------



## SDmate

Gotta say cheers to Larry for the prizes given out at the S.H.I.T herf last night

I can't wait to try the Glenrothes single malt:dr 
& how can I forget the Hula Girl coffee mac nut minis:w 
see whatya missed out on Gerry & Gabe

cheers mate!:al :al


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

SDmate said:


> Gotta say cheers to Larry for the prizes given out at the S.H.I.T herf last night
> 
> I can't wait to try the Glenrothes single malt:dr
> & how can I forget the Hula Girl coffee mac nut minis:w
> see whatya missed out on Gerry & Gabe
> cheers mate!:al :al


Great time. After hearing Gabe couldn't make, I had to repack the traveldor with the good stuff! Thanks again Larry!


----------



## SD Beerman

Looking forward to seeing you sometime soon Gabe.:al


----------



## galaga

THX Larry. Good game, good spirits, good friends.


----------



## stig

Shouldn't this be the OGSISC HERF thread? (Old Guys Suck In SoCal) :sl


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Gerry is a no-show again this week. He promises he'll be here next week. We'll see.


He is practicing to be a "mirror boy". Just ask him.


----------



## zemekone

PRIZES?!? damn i always miss the good S.H.I.T herfs (i know they are all good too)


----------



## gabebdog1

:c bastids


----------



## SDmate

zemekone said:


> PRIZES?!? damn i always miss the good S.H.I.T herfs (i know they are all good too)


I hear Petes' handin out prizes from his coolidor next week


----------



## zemekone

SDmate said:


> I hear Petes' handin out prizes from his coolidor next week


fricking mate... always trying to put more icing on the cake!


----------



## SDmate

zemekone said:


> fricking mate... always trying to put more icing on the cake!


 yeah well you better git yer a$$ to the S.H.I.T herf next week:bx 
I'm still waitin for my 97 Grandes de Espanas:c


----------



## zemekone

SDmate said:


> yeah well you better git yer a$$ to the S.H.I.T herf next week:bx
> I'm still waitin for my 97 Grandes de Espanas:c


me too... LoL... patience will make them taste better...


----------



## SDmate

zemekone said:


> me too... LoL... patience will make them taste better...


where they comin from Poland????
I'm thinkin yer smoked em all already....YA BASTAGE!!!!!


----------



## SD Beerman

Grande de Espanas via Poland. MMMMMM........:al :al


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> I hear Petes' handin out prizes from his coolidor next week


Maybe yes - maybe no.

What is certain is that this week's herf is at my place - 6:00 pm.


----------



## SDmate

per Ricks request I'm bringin Vegemite cheese crackers this week:dr


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> per Ricks request I'm bringin Vegemite cheese crackers this week:dr


Damn Gerry's gonna eat some vegemite :r


----------



## SDmate

.......That bastage better show up this week:bx


----------



## zemekone

SDmate said:


> per Ricks request I'm bringin Vegemite cheese crackers this week:dr





galaga said:


> Damn Gerry's gonna eat some vegemite :r


what did i deserve that?


----------



## SDmate

zemekone said:


> what did i deserve that?


 I thought you liked vitamins

Gerry..you are gonna be at Petes tonight???


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> I thought you liked vitamins
> 
> Gerry..you are gonna be at Petes tonight???


I think the Vegemite scared him off....:r


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> I think the Vegemite scared him off....:r


I've spoken with via PM and he will be here tonight - likely before the rest of you slow moving primates. He did say, on more than one occasion, that he would NOT be eating any Vegemite. I figure it's Vegemite or another go with the bug zapper.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> I've spoken with via PM and he will be here tonight - likely before the rest of you slow moving primates. He did say, on more than one occasion, that he would NOT be eating any Vegemite. I figure it's Vegemite or another go with the bug zapper.


 I say both vegemite & the bug zapper 
but I'm just very sadistic bastid


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> I say both vegemite & the bug zapper
> but I'm just very sadistic bastid


Gabe hardly lets him out of the house as it is. If we waffle mark him, Gabe's bound to get suspicious: of course, if he comes home smelling like vegimite he'll get suspicious too. I say " both vegemite & the bug zapper "


----------



## zemekone

SDmate said:


> I say both vegemite & the bug zapper
> but I'm just very sadistic bastid


i think i rather have the vegemite then the zapper... my cousin tapped me with it and DAMN that thing hurt! BUT IT WAS FUNNY...


----------



## SDmate

zemekone said:


> i think i rather have the vegemite then the zapper... my cousin tapped me with it and DAMN that thing hurt! BUT IT WAS FUNNY...


I also liked the blue sparks that jumped to yer fingers tips when ya tried it at Ricks place...lol


----------



## zemekone

2:30... bout to leave the OC right now bearing gifts.... SUCKA! Everyone Come to the S.H.I.T herf


----------



## SDmate

zemekone said:


> 2:30... bout to leave the OC right now bearing gifts.... SUCKA! Everyone Come to the S.H.I.T herf


I'll be ready for ya mate!


----------



## pnoon

gabebdog1 said:


> I see you fugers only smoke the good stuff when im not there


You didn't miss much tonight. Rick (galaga), Eric (GOAT LOCKER), Bob (Beerbob), Larry (SD Beerman), Steve (SDmate), Gerry (zemekone), and yours truly were in attendance.

Let's see if an old guy can remember.

Festival 2000
Club Epi 2000
2000 Punch Ninfa
2001 SCdLH El Principe
1998 ERDM Taino
2003 Cuaba Exclusivo
1992 Montecristo Joyita
2006 Quintero Londres Extra
2003 Punch Petite del Punch
RyJ TPC
Opus X

A bunch of crappy cigars. I am sure the others tonight will chime in with anything I might have missed.


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> Festival 2000
> Club Epi 2000
> 2000 Punch Ninfa
> 2001 SCdLH El Principe
> 1998 ERDM Taino
> 2003 Cuaba Exclusivo
> 1992 Montecristo Joyita
> 2006 Quintero Londres Extra
> RyJ TPC
> Opus X


Thats why i love the SHIT herf! Old Guys struck back and gave me a hand delivered bomb: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40088


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> .............
> 
> A bunch of crappy cigars. I am sure the others tonight will chime in with anything I might have missed.


I also had a "they old" Partagas corona? from Pinoyman -- Yum, perfect way to end the evening with the Cockburn's Ruby Port.


----------



## SDmate

Don't forget the prizes handed out in honor of Petes first smoke in 2 weeks
01 SCdLH El Principes  
Someone was also handin out Por Larranaga Lonsdales too:dr cheers Eric:al :al


----------



## SDmate

BTW Gerry did sample the vegemite & is now hooked on the stuff


----------



## SD Beerman

You know, it was a great night of smokes, drinks and conversation.:w :al :sb


----------



## SDmate

****HEADS UP****
BeerBobs this week 6:30pm

I know it's a little early but this way that whinin bastage!!.. Gabe  
maybe able to make it down & herf with us for a change:bx 
whata ya say beans ya gonna make it this week????
don't forget to wear ya pink t shirt if ya do


----------



## gabebdog1

SDmate said:


> ****HEADS UP****
> BeerBobs this week 6:30pm
> 
> I know it's a little early but this way that whinin bastage!!.. Gabe
> maybe able to make it down & herf with us for a change:bx
> whata ya say beans ya gonna make it this week????
> don't forget to wear ya pink t shirt if ya do


nope im off wensdays not thursdays maybe in a few weeks we can go to calahans


----------



## SDmate

gabebdog1 said:


> nope im off wensdays not thursdays maybe in a few weeks we can go to calahans


yer on mate!
but it's yer shout


----------



## pnoon

gabebdog1 said:


> I see you fugers only smoke the good stuff when im not there


You didn't miss much again tonight. Rick (galaga), Bob (Beerbob), Larry (SD Beerman), Steve (SDmate), Chris (Foz), and yours truly were in attendance.

Let's see if an old guy can remember.

2003 Sancho Panza Corona
1997 Monte Especiale #1
2001 SCdLH El Principe
2002 ERDM Grandes de Espana
1998 ERDM Grandes de Espana
2005 Trinidad Coloniales
???? JL #2

Glenlivet 21 yr old single malt

A bunch of crappy cigars. I am sure the others tonight will chime in with anything I might have missed.


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> You didn't miss much again tonight. Rick (galaga), Bob (Beerbob), Larry (SD Beerman), Steve (SDmate), Chris (Foz), and yours truly were in attendance.
> 
> Let's see if an old guy can remember.
> 
> 2003 Sancho Panza Corona
> 1997 Monte Especiale #1
> 2001 SCdLH El Principe
> 2002 ERDM Grandes de Espana
> 1998 ERDM Grandes de Espana
> 2005 Trinidad Coloniales
> ???? JL #2
> 
> Glenlivet 21 yr old single malt
> 
> A bunch of crappy cigars. I am sure the others tonight will chime in with anything I might have missed.


fakes... :fu :r


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> fakes... :fu :r


Is that YOU, Gabe?


----------



## galaga

zemekone said:


> fakes... :fu :r





pnoon said:


> Is that YOU, Gabe?


:r

1792 8 year old bourbon

and a 05 Nestor (serious, check out your 747 sometime Pete)

Glad you could make it Chris, good to see ya again.


----------



## Foz

It was a great, I'm glad I could make it out. That was some awesome Scotch and thanks again to everyone for everything


----------



## SDmate

Glad you could make it mate.


----------



## SD Beerman

That glenlivet 21 was great wasn't it? The cigars were great too.:w


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> That glenlivet 21 was great wasn't it? The cigars were great too.:w


:tpd: :dr


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> That glenlivet 21 was great wasn't it? The cigars were great too.:w


Along with some good friends. 
Thursday night is the best damn night of the week.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Damn sorry I missed it. I was socializing with a bunch of old fart Master Chiefs. :s No cigars and the only fuggin beer in the cooler was coors light! :c


----------



## galaga

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Damn sorry I missed it. I was socializing with a bunch of old fart Master Chiefs. :s No cigars and the only fuggin beer in the cooler was coors light! :c


What's the modern Navy comming to? Master Chiefs no less, don't think I'll tell my Dad, he wouldn't believe me anyway...thanks for the drinks, Larry and Bob.


----------



## zemekone

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Damn sorry I missed it. I was socializing with a bunch of old fart Master Chiefs. :s No cigars and the only fuggin beer in the cooler was coors light! :c


Eric you dont have to lie to the S.H.I.T herfers... Eric, Gabe and I were at a Top Secret location smoking sticks older then Peter and Bob added togather and drinking bubron older then Rick... :fu Suckas! :fu

yes im bitter, i really needed a smoke that night


----------



## galaga

My place, same time same station. Hopefully Santa Anna will still be here and it will be >70F all evening. If not, we'll just have to light up a fire. We're spending our sunshine tax fellas. :w Somebody find out if Gabe is coming so we'll know what to bring. j/k Gabe, if you want to come down on a Wedensday, just let us know and we can switch days.


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> My place, same time same station. Hopefully Santa Anna will still be here and it will be >70F all evening. If not, we'll just have to light up a fire. We're spending our sunshine tax fellas. :w Somebody find out if Gabe is coming so we'll know what to bring. j/k Gabe, if you want to come down on a Wedensday, just let us know and we can switch days.


Damn! Gotta wait 2 more days.


----------



## SDmate

super duper mate!


----------



## Foz

As I said last week, I've got the Marine Corps Birthday Ball this Thursday. I promise I'll be back and this time you won't need to wait 6 months to see me


----------



## SDmate

Foz said:


> As I said last week, I've got the Marine Corps Birthday Ball this Thursday. I promise I'll be back and this time you won't need to wait 6 months to see me


stay safe flyboy:u


----------



## galaga

Foz said:


> As I said last week, I've got the Marine Corps Birthday Ball this Thursday. I promise I'll be back and this time you won't need to wait 6 months to see me


Have a good BDay party Chris....SFi


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Somebody find out if Gabe is coming so we'll know what to bring. j/k Gabe, if you want to come down on a Wedensday, just let us know and we can switch days.


Rick ya musta p!ssed off Gabe, he hasn't posted yet
so I'm bringin the good stuff tonight & I'll slip in a swishers or 2 just in case he shows up


----------



## backwoods

Have a good HERF, CAli Crew:w


----------



## gabebdog1

SDmate said:


> Rick ya musta p!ssed off Gabe, he hasn't posted yet
> so I'm bringin the good stuff tonight & I'll slip in a swishers or 2 just in case he shows up


swisherss is all ya got cept for the boli I hand ya hope ya guys have fun maybe Ill go down next week if we can go eat at calahans or something


----------



## SDmate

so.. should we tell Gabe what he missed out on the week


----------



## zemekone

SDmate said:


> so.. should we tell Gabe what he missed out on the week


Word on the street is that you guys were smoking good S.H.I.T. this week


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Looks like you guys are smoking the good shit! Way to go guys!!!

I miss all of you bastages and just know that I'm there with you guys in spirit. 

Keep smoking the good stuff!


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Looks like you guys are smoking the good shit! Way to go guys!!!
> 
> I miss all of you bastages and just know that I'm there with you guys in spirit.
> 
> Keep smoking the good stuff!


Just remember, we have a chair for you should you ever decide to be here in person. (O.K. I admit it. It DOES have a booster seat in it)


----------



## LasciviousXXX

pnoon said:


> Just remember, we have a chair for you should you ever decide to be here in person. (O.K. I admit it. It DOES have a booster seat in it)


Well then I won't be coming Peter because as you know I requested at least *2* booster seats and a padded pillow be put on my seat and since you can't even do that for a brother.... then I won't be making it LOL


----------



## galaga

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well then I won't be coming Peter because as you know I requested at least *2* booster seats and a padded pillow be put on my seat and since you can't even do that for a brother.... then I won't be making it LOL


Sounds like "another" excuse from the "excuse master". Gerry comes down all the time and has no problem whatsoever with the chairs. If push comes to shove, you two could take turns sitting on each other's lap. Gabe would get jealous, but you could take him


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> so.. should we tell Gabe what he missed out on the week


Well, I had to make a midnight pick-up at the train station, so I smoked a Mombacho Thermonuclear Triple Ligero as my first smoke. A 1/4 inch gone had me visiting the nicotine "space-outs". Thanks for the smoke Smitty, it was actually pretty good and with a 11:30 cup of coffee, kept me awake to pick up my daughter. Then I had a Punch (Punch Punch?) that Gerry gave me two weeks ago, sweet smoke Gerry, esp. for the first half and a Por Laranaga that BeerBob gave me. I know Pete had an ancient ERDM panatella? from Rockstar and a Party Lusi and I remember a Boli CE? going by from Eric and a Cuaba from Steve and maybe a Party Mille Fleur from Larry.. but then I was spaced out after the Mombacho so I'm probably forgetting/getting it wrong. Anyway, thanks to all for the smokes and gifts; I enjoyed it fellas. Gabe, I still got a special present for you --- but if you come down, I promise, I'll get batteries for it and you can play with it while you're smoking.


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Well, I had to make a midnight pick-up at the train station, so I smoked a Mombacho Thermonuclear Triple Ligero as my first smoke. A 1/4 inch gone had me visiting the nicotine "space-outs". Thanks for the smoke Smitty, it was actually pretty good and with a 11:30 cup of coffee, kept me awake to pick up my daughter. Then I had a Punch (Punch Punch?) that Gerry gave me two weeks ago, sweet smoke Gerry, esp. for the first half and a Por Laranaga that BeerBob gave me. I know Pete had an ancient ERDM panatella? from Rockstar and a Party Lusi and I remember a Boli CE? going by from Eric and a Cuaba from Steve and maybe a Party Mille Fleur from Larry.. but then I was spaced out after the Mombacho so I'm probably forgetting/getting it wrong. Anyway, thanks to all for the smokes and gifts; I enjoyed it fellas.


Pretty good memory for an old fart. 
I believe it was a Punch Petite Punch. I had an 83 ERDM Panatela Largas (thanks Freddy) and a '99 Lusi (thanks Marianne). The Boli was an '01 Lonsdale Eric was smoking. Also being shared were Cuaba Divinos, and a HdM Petite Robusto.


galaga said:


> Gabe, I still got a special present for you --- but if you come down, I promise, I'll get batteries for it and you can play with it while you're smoking.


It's made of yellow plastic, has a large girth and will bring hours of pleasure to you and those you are with.


----------



## SDmate

***heads up Gabe***
we're at my place this week 6pm ,if we have to change it to wednesday so you can make it.. POST NOW! 
don't want to listen to ya whine another week about how ya can't make it down


----------



## zemekone

SDmate said:


> ***heads up Gabe***
> we're at my place this week 6pm ,if we have to change it to wednesday so you can make it.. POST NOW!
> don't want to listen to ya whine another week about how ya can't make it down


he in vegas right now... herfing with the Fuentes...LoL


----------



## SDmate

zemekone said:


> he in vegas right now... herfing with the Fuentes...LoL


WTF he can make Vegas but he can't make the S.H.I.T herf


----------



## j6ppc

zemekone said:


> he in vegas right now... herfing with the Fuentes...LoL


The chances of my making it to S.H.I.T have significantly increased- 
The guy in my group who deals w/ San Diego gave notice so I now have to take care of the entire part of the state from Long Beach south until we can get him replaced.

bleah.... much driving in my future.


----------



## zemekone

j6ppc said:


> The chances of my making it to S.H.I.T have significantly increased-
> The guy in my group who deals w/ San Diego gave notice so I now have to take care of the entire part of the state from Long Beach south until we can get him replaced.
> 
> bleah.... much driving in my future.


sweet see u there!


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> The chances of my making it to S.H.I.T have significantly increased-
> The guy in my group who deals w/ San Diego gave notice so I now have to take care of the entire part of the state from Long Beach south until we can get him replaced.
> 
> bleah.... much driving in my future.


:mn :mn :mn

FRESH MEAT !!!


----------



## SDmate

Boy do I have a treat for you blokes on thursday......:dr


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> Boy do I have a treat for you blokes on thursday......:dr


What -- you got some Marmite?


----------



## SDmate

no... but some :mn in the jungle go freaky for them


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> Boy do I have a treat for you blokes on thursday......:dr


hmmmm - what could it be?


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> hmmmm - what could it be?


need a hint??


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> hmmmm - what could it be?


lambs fry or sheep tongues?? I hope not........


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> no... but some :mn in the jungle go freaky for them


Cabinettas?

:r


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Cabinettas?
> 
> :r


:r :sl


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> lambs fry or sheep tongues?? I hope not........


:dr :dr but no


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> :dr :dr but no


Yellow crying towels?


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Yellow crying towels?


.:r:sl


----------



## SDmate




----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> moon pie


Well you better have some RC


----------



## gabebdog1

when is this herf again??


----------



## SDmate

gabebdog1 said:


> when is this herf again??


thursday 6pm my place Gabe
you better be comin down with yer better half Gabe


----------



## SDmate

****NOTICE****
I KNOW IT'S EARLY BUT I NEED A CEEGAR
THE SMOKING LAMP IS NOW LIT


----------



## SDmate

here's proof that Gabe made it finally to the S.H.I.T herf in about 6 months 








from left Me, GOAT LOCKER ,OBDG aka galaga, gabebdog1, zemekone, BeerBob & lastly Pnoon
missing from the pic is SD Beerman he arrived late but brought along the Glenlevit 21:dr

dag nabit wouldn't ya know it Gabe made me smoke a Bolivar Colosales:dr 
it was ok for a POS cigar
CRS on all the sh!tty stuff everbody smoked, hope Pete can remember.


----------



## Bigwaved

Nice. It looks like some of the travel humis are the size of a carry on. Have to say, Z has good taste in shoes. Can't beat Chucks.


----------



## Puffy69

i see dos amigos made it... i wanna be there..and i will.looks like fun..


----------



## ToddziLLa

People in SoCal with jackets on? That's weird...what is it, all the way down to 60 at night? :r


----------



## galaga

ToddziLLa said:


> People in SoCal with jackets on? That's weird...what is it, all the way down to 60 at night? :r


No about 55 -- when it gets up to about 78 during the day, 55 feels cold.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

SDmate said:


> here's proof that Gabe made it finally to the S.H.I.T herf in about 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from left Me, GOAT LOCKER ,OBDG aka galaga, gabebdog1, zemekone, BeerBob & lastly Pnoon
> missing from the pic is SD Beerman he arrived late but brought along the Glenlevit 21
> 
> dag nabit wouldn't ya know it Gabe made me smoke a Bolivar Colosales:dr
> it was ok for a POS cigar
> CRS on all the sh!tty stuff everbody smoked, hope Pete can remember.


F*CK YEAH!!! Shit HERF'N at its finest.... hopefully you guys smoked some cigars that don't totally suck ass 

Can't wait to HERF it up with you guys again.


----------



## SDmate

ToddziLLa said:


> People in SoCal with jackets on? That's weird...what is it, all the way down to 60 at night? :r


yeah the wussies were wear'n jackets.. tough blokes were wear'n t shirts


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> yeah the wussies were wear'n jackets.. tough blokes were wear'n t shirts


Ya right!!! SOMEBODY on the end was blocking the heat from the fire


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Ya right!!! SOMEBODY on the end was blocking the heat from the fire


shhh ..I was keepin that a secret


----------



## backwoods

dangit...looks like i missed another fine S.H.I.T. herf....:w


----------



## zemekone

Good EFFING Times


----------



## SDmate

:r 
just noticed that Pete can't take his eyes off his 85 Monte when the pic was taken


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Looks more like poster children for Cialis to me.  

Besides that it looks like a good bunch of guys. Probably a few nasty old cigars burned that night. SHIT herf does look like a balst.


----------



## galaga

Are ye men or are ye mice -- SHIT herf my place this Thursday 6:30 to say hello to Freddy.




Uh, I guess we better make that Wednesday at 6:30 or I won't need no nutbra....





but we're gonna get together 11 Friday morning too. Hope to see ya then guys.


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Are ye men or are ye mice -- SHIT herf my place this Thursday 6:30 to say hello to Freddy.
> 
> Uh, I guess we better make that Wednesday at 6:30 or I won't need no nutbra....
> 
> but we're gonna get together 11 Friday morning too. Hope to see ya then guys.


Never herfed with a Rockstar before..


----------



## j6ppc

Dagnamnit! Still trying to juggle schedules to make it to S.H.I.T.


----------



## Puffy69

SDmate said:


> Never herfed with a Rockstar before..


:r cant wait to meet you guys...


----------



## SDmate

Rock Star said:


> :r cant wait to meet you guys...


SoHappyIt'sWednesday

hey for a Rockstar the SDcrew go to any lengths
MINT check
LIMES check
RUM check
MOJITOS ARE A GO!!!!!:dr
I'm ready NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drevim

You guys take good care of Freddy  . Talk about jealous, 3 days of herfing with Turkey day in the middle, you guys do it right!!!!


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> SoHappyIt'sWednesday
> 
> hey for a Rockstar the SDcrew go to any lengths
> MINT check
> LIMES check
> RUM check
> MOJITOS ARE A GO!!!!!:dr
> I'm ready NOW!!!!!!!!!


SoHappyIt'sWednesday


----------



## RenoB

SDmate said:


> hey for a Rockstar the SDcrew go to any lengths
> MINT check
> LIMES check
> RUM check
> MOJITOS ARE A GO!!!!!:dr
> I'm ready NOW!!!!!!!!!


Don't forget the vegemite!

y'all have fun now, ya hear?


----------



## SDmate

RenoB said:


> Don't forget the vegemite!
> 
> y'all have fun now, ya hear?


H3ll yeah I'll bring Vegemite:dr ...... thanks for reminding me


----------



## Puffy69

you guys are funny...killing me already...grandma said, you better not be drinking and driving...i told her i wouldnt be drunk when i come home..she just gave me this funny look.kind of like this


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> SoHappyIt'sWednesday
> 
> hey for a Rockstar the SDcrew go to any lengths
> MINT check
> LIMES check
> RUM check
> MOJITOS ARE A GO!!!!!:dr
> I'm ready NOW!!!!!!!!!





pnoon said:


> SoHappyIt'sWednesday


How About:

SoHappyIt'sAlmostThursday herf


----------



## SDmate

yeah what Ricky sed


----------



## SDmate

****IT'S OFFICIAL****
Rockstar is now an honorary S.H.I.Ter 
he took the hazing pretty well for an east coaster..


----------



## Bigwaved

SDmate said:


> ****IT'S OFFICIAL****
> Rockstar is now an honorary S.H.I.Ter
> he took the hazing pretty well for an east coaster..


Not officially. He is a S.H.I.A.Ter unless he stays past midnight.


----------



## drevim

SDmate said:


> ****IT'S OFFICIAL****
> Rockstar is now an honorary S.H.I.Ter
> he took the hazing pretty well for an east coaster..


As long as you guys didn't bust him up like SoulSkater did Vinndog, I'm sure he hung in there. :r

Way to keep it real Freddy.


----------



## zemekone

drevim said:


> You guys take good care of Freddy  . Talk about jealous, 3 days of herfing with Turkey day in the middle, you guys do it right!!!!


Thats how they roll... cant wait for peter to post what we smoked... it was pretty CRAZY...


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

zemekone said:


> Thats how they roll... cant wait for peter to post what we smoked... it was pretty CRAZY...


Just a bunch of shitty old sticks. :r


----------



## Puffy69

that was great fellas..thanks for the great time and thanks to larry for the awesome scotch...the mojitos were great and the vegimite and wasnt bad at all either..but like i said, im very cultural.  it was a good warm up for fridays herf.


----------



## SDmate

Rock Star said:


> that was great fellas..thanks for the great time and thanks to larry for the awesome scotch...the mojitos were great and the vegimite and wasnt bad at all either..but like i said, im very cultural.  it was a good warm up for fridays herf.


hey thanks for sharin some of yer shitty cigars with us


----------



## SD Beerman

Those were some awesome smokes. And as usual the company was great as well.


----------



## cigarflip

That's it! I'm coming over tomorrow and herf with you guys. Should be in San Diego around noon. :z


----------



## galaga

Great! We're starting around 11 AM if anyone else wants to come. 

PM for directions or phone#.


----------



## poker

I plan on being there. Just got a new front end on the ride & its hanging pretty low. May have to raise it up a bit so I dont scoop up anything higher than 1.5" on the freeway lol.


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> Thats how they roll... cant wait for peter to post what we smoked... it was pretty CRAZY...





GOAT LOCKER said:


> Just a bunch of shitty old sticks. :r


I'll give it my best shot. Steve kicked my ass with some killer mojitos.

Here is what I remember. I'll leave it to the rest of you to fill in the blanks.

Partagas 160
Davidoff 5000
CCF Custom Rolled Torpedo/Belicoso
'01 H. Upmann Sir Winston
'04 H. Upmann Mag 46
'92 Punch Margaritas
'01 Cohiba Lancero
'03 Partagas 898NV
'98 Partagas Lusitania



Rock Star said:


> it was a good warm up for fridays herf.


If that was a warmup for today . . .

Holy Crap!!


----------



## pnoon

Eric (GOAT LOCKER) & Rick (galaga)










Larry (SD Beerman) & Gabe (gabebdog1)


----------



## pnoon

Peter (pnoon)










Gerry (zemekone) & Freddy (Rock Star) (I think Freddy just swallowed some Vegemite!)


----------



## pnoon

Freddy (Rock Star)










Eric (GOAT LOCKER) & Rick (galaga)


----------



## pnoon

Gerry (zemekone) with the Partagas 160 AND the Davi 5000 !!










Steve (SDmate) in a state of euphoria after the 160 and the 5000.


----------



## RPB67

Some heavy hitters and some heavy smoking was done there.

Looks like a blast. I wish I lived closer to join you guys.

I will have to just live through the photos. 

NICE !!!!


----------



## pnoon

RPB67 said:


> Some heavy hitters and some heavy smoking was done there.
> 
> Looks like a blast. I wish I lived closer to join you guys.
> 
> I will have to just live through the photos.
> 
> NICE !!!!


What better reason for a trip to the Left Coast!


----------



## Bigwaved

Gabe made two in a row?


----------



## poker

Thanks for opening up your house for us Rick! Drove down thru the "Black Friday" freeway crowd and had a blast. It was great seeing some folks I only get to see a couple times a year.
(yeah we smoked a few old crappy cigars too)  



(pics to follow soon)


----------



## Puffy69

poker said:


> Thanks for opening up your house for us Rick! Drove down thru the "Black Friday" freeway crowd and had a blast. It was great seeing some folks I only get to see a couple times a year.
> (yeah we smoked a few old crappy cigars too)
> 
> (pics to follow soon)


it was great seeing you again bro..Dawn really appreciates you pushing her down the slope, but i dont..

Dawn and I just want to thank all the shitters for really taking care of us...She had a blast as much as I did...if not more..She also got a push from Larry (cigar flip)Ive never seen her enjoy cigars as much as she did today... Now she wants to move here..Im gonna have to make sure i lock my cabinet up everyday now..See what you guys did..:r


----------



## pnoon

Rock Star said:


> it was great seeing you again bro..Dawn really appreciates you pushing her down the slope, but i dont..
> 
> Dawn and I just want to thank all the shitters for really taking care of us...She had a blast as much as I did...if not more..She also got a push from Larry (cigar flip)Ive never seen her enjoy cigars as much as she did today... Now she wants to move here..Im gonna have to make sure i lock my cabinet up everyday now..See what you guys did..:r


Always glad to help, Freddy. 

A real pleasure having both of you herf with us.

It was quite entertaining watching her squirt coffee out her nose.


----------



## SD Beerman

Pete always remembers the tender moments of herfing.:r


----------



## poker

Pics can be found here

http://pic1.funtigo.com/pokerplayer/?b=524730&p=start&c=11919


----------



## SDmate

Rock Star said:


> it was great seeing you again bro..Dawn really appreciates you pushing her down the slope, but i dont..
> 
> Dawn and I just want to thank all the shitters for really taking care of us...She had a blast as much as I did...if not more..She also got a push from Larry (cigar flip)Ive never seen her enjoy cigars as much as she did today... Now she wants to move here..Im gonna have to make sure i lock my cabinet up everyday now..See what you guys did..:r


better stock up on Monte #4 Dunhill Seleccions & 97 Especials...lol


----------



## Puffy69

SDmate said:


> better stock up on Monte #4 Dunhill Seleccions & 97 Especials...lol


i know...thanks kelly and larry...


----------



## poker

Its the least I can do. Just wait till Vegas and I show her how to play no limit poker :r

(thinking about it now, it seems that would be really mean lmao!)


----------



## zemekone

poker said:


> Its the least I can do. Just wait till Vegas and I show her how to play no limit poker :r
> 
> (thinking about it now, it seems that would be really mean lmao!)


i think pushing her down the slope even more might cost her more then all in at a 4/8 table...


----------



## cigarflip

poker said:


> Thanks for opening up your house for us Rick! Drove down thru the "Black Friday" freeway crowd and had a blast. It was great seeing some folks I only get to see a couple times a year.
> (yeah we smoked a few old crappy cigars too)
> 
> (pics to follow soon)


Missed you by a couple of minutes... I figure if I can't find you in the Southbay, I can drive all the way to San Diego. Still didn't happen though. See you soon bro!


----------



## cigarflip

BTW, thanks for the invite Rick. Had a blast with the S.H.I.T.ers. 

I'm definitely going back!


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> Gerry (zemekone) with the Partagas 160 AND the Davi 5000 !!


I love this pict! 2 of the rarest cigars ive ever smoked AT THE SAME TIME!


----------



## galaga

Thanks to everyone that made it to the herf. Great to see everybody again and to meet Fredy and Dawn. Thanks for posting the pictures all.

Freddy: "Hey, Rick do you have something for Dawn to smoke, she doesn't like my cigars, maybe a Rocky Patel -- she likes Rocky Patel 92s."
Rick: "Sure Fred, let me see what I can find"
(After lighting up, the Rocky Patel is gone a 1/2 inch in 30 minutes and Freddy has to keep re-lighting it, and it's put down in the ashtray)
Poker: "Here Dawn, try this Monte #4 Dunhill Seleccions, you might like it"
Freddy: "Damn, let me light that for you sweetie"
Dawn: "Ok, is it a good cigar?"
Freddy: "Here taste, ....."
(Two hours later)
Dawn: "Don't give that CoRo past me in the puff puff pass, let me taste it, hey that Rass 01 is good too"
CigarFlip: "Here, Dawn, you might want to smoke a 97 Especial."
Dawn: "Thanks Larry, how do you use this cutter?"
Freddy: "Here sweetie, let me light that for you."
Dawn: "I've got it Fred, smoke your own cigar." 

Hey Fredy, we were glad to help you out Bro 

Hey Pete, some bachelor party, huh?


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Hey Pete, some bachelor party, huh?


You can say that again. I can't think of a better way to have spent the day. Good friends (old and new), good food and drink, and good cigars.

Still waiting for the dancer.


----------



## zemekone

galaga said:


> Freddy: "Hey, Rick do you have something for Dawn to smoke, she doesn't like my cigars, maybe a Rocky Patel -- she likes Rocky Patel 92s."
> Rick: "Sure Fred, let me see what I can find"
> (After lighting up, the Rocky Patel is gone a 1/2 inch in 30 minutes and Freddy has to keep re-lighting it, and it's put down in the ashtray)
> Poker: "Here Dawn, try this Monte #4 Dunhill Seleccions, you might like it"
> Freddy: "Damn, let me light that for you sweetie"
> Dawn: "Ok, is it a good cigar?"
> Freddy: "Here taste, ....."
> (Two hours later)
> Dawn: "Don't give that CoRo past me in the puff puff pass, let me taste it, hey that Rass 01 is good too"
> CigarFlip: "Here, Dawn, you might want to smoke a 97 Especial."
> Dawn: "Thanks Larry, how do you use this cutter?"
> Freddy: "Here sweetie, let me light that for you."
> Dawn: "I've got it Fred, smoke your own cigar."


Thats how the LEFT COAST ROLLS! soon shell be signing in as Mrs.Puffy69! :r


----------



## Puffy69

:r you guys are killing me...yeah she like the shitty cigars man. i dont think she'll be looking for the flavored cigars ever again. 
i just want to say thanks again to all the SHITTERS (Erik, Peter, Rick, Steve and Larry)for all the cigars, gifts and hospitality. 

Thanks to Gabe and Gerry for driving out to herf and hitting me with some fine smokes. I hated to see ya leave Gerry and wish you could have been with us Friday Gabe. But i'll see ya tonight..We got to herf more..lol..
Got some cool rock star t-shirts too. Drank some awesome scotch. thanks larry (sdbeerman).
Rick hooked up the brats and spoiled the shit out of me. Dawn is stoked on the bug zapper too.lol.
Damn Kelly, thanks for the smokes again and driving 2+ hours to herf. your too generous bro..now Dawn is gonna be looking for the white banded cigars in my humi that start with a "D"..gee thanks.. btw the BMW is off the charts man.. Now i want one.:r 
Larry the cigarflip came in minutes after Poker left and drove hours aswell to herf with us. and also continues to spoil us with his generosity..a box of RA 898's passed around and other stuff for the wife and i to try..Thanks larry now she wants me to find some of the 90's mc esp and cohibas... i hope theres not another monster being created here..lol..
and today we get to go to pnoons wedding at la jolla beach club..its gonna be awesome...


----------



## zemekone

Rock Star said:


> :r you guys are killing me...yeah she like the shitty cigars man. i dont think she'll be looking for the flavored cigars ever again.
> i just want to say thanks again to all the SHITTERS (Erik, Peter, Rick, Steve and Larry)for all the cigars, gifts and hospitality.
> 
> Thanks to Gabe and Gerry for driving out to herf and hitting me with some fine smokes. I hated to see ya leave Gerry and wish you could have been with us Friday Gabe. But i'll see ya tonight..We got to herf more..lol..
> Got some cool rock star t-shirts too. Drank some awesome scotch. thanks larry (sdbeerman).
> Rick hooked up the brats and spoiled the shit out of me. Dawn is stoked on the bug zapper too.lol.
> Damn Kelly, thanks for the smokes again and driving 2+ hours to herf. your too generous bro..now Dawn is gonna be looking for the white banded cigars in my humi that start with a "D"..gee thanks.. btw the BMW is off the charts man.. Now i want one.:r
> Larry the cigarflip came in minutes after Poker left and drove hours aswell to herf with us. and also continues to spoil us with his generosity..a box of RA 898's passed around and other stuff for the wife and i to try..Thanks larry now she wants me to find some of the 90's mc esp and cohibas... i hope theres not another monster being created here..lol..
> and today we get to go to pnoons wedding at la jolla beach club..its gonna be awesome...


Like i sed Thats how the LEFT COAST rolls.... see u tonight


----------



## drevim

Freddy, now you know why I didn't let Rae smoke anything too good up at the Shack. Like I need to support 2 hobbies  .


Sounds like you are making the most of the left coast swing, my Brother. Way to hook him up SD (and SoCal) crew.


----------



## pnoon

drevim said:


> Freddy, now you know why I didn't let Rae smoke anything too good up at the Shack. Like I need to support 2 hobbies  .
> 
> Sounds like you are making the most of the left coast swing, my Brother. Way to hook him up SD (and SoCal) crew.


You're next, Ian.

Get yer a$$ out to San Diego!!!


----------



## poker

Now this should make for a fine Photochop :r


----------



## Bigwaved

OMG! This will not last more than a day...:r


----------



## RenoB

Way to treat the Rock Star and his better half!



Rock Star said:


> now she wants me to find some of the 90's mc esp and cohibas... i hope theres not another monster being created here..lol..


Now that's a cryin' shame! Dawn deserves the good stuff puttin' up with you :r Besides, you won't have any excuses for NOT pulling the trigger any more!


----------



## SD Beerman

It was great to meet all you guys and thanks for coming down to herf. It was a great long weekend.:w :al


----------



## Puffy69

poker said:


> Now this should make for a fine Photochop :r


:fu 
why are you trying to take the attention off of you? i like your pics better..


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Awesome pics Kel!!!!

Looks like you bastages had a great time. Freddy is really the man and I can't wait to HERF it up with you again bro.... too awesome!

Save some of the good shit for me


----------



## Puffy69

LasciviousXXX said:


> Awesome pics Kel!!!!
> 
> Looks like you bastages had a great time. Freddy is really the man and I can't wait to HERF it up with you again bro.... too awesome!
> 
> *Save some of the good shit for me*


i will. if dawnie doesnt smoke it all up.kelly gave her a run down of what was good in my humi..he was name dropping and everything..a true brother..:r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

What's a true BOTL for if not to deplete your stash  :r


Sounds like you're in trouble bro. I'm going to have to email Dawnie on Myspace and tell her to send me some of your stock LOL


----------



## pnoon

This week's herf was to be at my place but the NFL is on subscription only so we are moving the S.H.I.T. herf this week to Callahan's. Game time is 5:00 pm. SDmate will arrive early and secure a spot for us. Bring your long johns and mittens. It's gonna be chilly.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> This week's herf was to be at my place but the NFL is on subscription only so we are moving the S.H.I.T. herf this week to Callahan's. Game time is 5:00 pm. SDmate will arrive early and secure a spot for us. Bring your long johns and mittens. It's gonna be chilly.


yeah I'll get there early 
I may of passed out from all the breverages consumed for warmth,so wake me at game time


----------



## gabebdog1

SDmate said:


> yeah I'll get there early
> I may of passed out from all the breverages consumed for warmth,so wake me at game time


dude your always passed out:al


----------



## SDmate

gabebdog1 said:


> dude your always passed out:al


you know me too well...lol


----------



## SDmate

headin over to Callahans now  
what time is everyone showing up...you know how I hate to drink alone..lol


----------



## Bigwaved

SDmate said:


> headin over to Callahans now
> what time is everyone showing up...you know how I hate to drink alone..lol


That is why you have one drink in each hand...they will have company that way.


----------



## Puffy69

i wanna come...


----------



## pnoon

Rock Star said:


> i wanna come...


Any time, bro. Any time.


----------



## zemekone

wish i was there fellas!:hn


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> i wanna come...


just make sure you stop by swisconsin to pick a few of us up on the way out


----------



## Bigwaved

backwoods said:


> just make sure you stop by swisconsin to pick a few of us up on the way out


Don't forget me...I have to be on the way...


----------



## Puffy69

you bet guys:r


----------



## SDmate

:al :al :w :w 
Callahans?????


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> :al :al :w :w
> Callahans?????


You betcha.
Gerry (zemekone) will be joinin us again for some b'day bitchslappin'!!!


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> You betcha.
> Gerry (zemekone) will be joinin us again for some b'day bitchslappin'!!!


:r :r B'day bitchslappin':r :r


----------



## Puffy69

pnoon said:


> You betcha.
> Gerry (zemekone) will be joinin us again for some b'day bitchslappin'!!!


:r :r bitchslap him for me too:r :r


----------



## pnoon

Rock Star said:


> :r :r bitchslap him for me too:r :r


No problem, bro. :w


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Rock Star said:


> :r :r bitchslap him for me too:r :r


Hey! I ain't nobodies bitch! :sl Well, unless they have cigars, beer and food to share... but I ain't cheap!


----------



## pnoon

Another great herf!

1997 Siglo II
1996 Partagas de Partagas no. 1
2001 Punch Ninfa
1992 Cohiba Robusto
1993 RyJ Churchill
VR Jubilaum
A couple of other crappy old cigars I can't remember. I'll leave to the other guys to chime in.

We also enjoyed:
Balvenie Cask Strength 30 year old single malt scotch (Bottle # 3 of 204!)
Balvenie 15 Year old single malt scotch


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> Another great herf!
> Balvenie Cask Strength 30 year old single malt scotch (Bottle # 3 of 204!)


That was THE POO!

thanks SDbeerman!


----------



## Puffy69

zemekone said:


> That was THE POO!
> 
> thanks SDbeerman!


alright dave i mean gerry:r larrys the bomb..literally..glad you guys had a good time. hope you enjoyed your bday herf eric and didnt get treated like a bitch..lol..


----------



## j6ppc

Dang...
Single Malt...
Crappy old cigars...
mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Mmmmmmm VR Jubies!!!!!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Oh man, did ya have to list the bottle number? I was gonna fill it with Johnny Walker Red and send it to Freddy! :al

Really, that stuff was incredible! Distilled in 1966, probably before a lot of folks here were born.



pnoon said:


> Balvenie Cask Strength 30 year old single malt scotch (Bottle # 3 of 204!)


----------



## Puffy69

GOAT LOCKER said:


> *Oh man, did ya have to list the bottle number? I was gonna fill it with Johnny Walker Red and send it to Freddy! :al
> 
> Really, that stuff was incredible! Distilled in 1966, probably before a lot of folks here were born.*


:c you bastage...what are friends for? right..?that psd4 reserve is prolly a ryj ex4..:r isnt it?


----------



## gabebdog1

man missed another good 1 oh well happy b day eric i may drop by wensday


----------



## j6ppc

A big thank you to:
Peter (pnoon)
Rick (galaga)
Steve (SDmate)
Eric (GOAT LOCKER)
Gerry (zemekone)
Bob (Beerbob - but he is rarely on the board)
Rita (I don't think she's a member )

For having a Sunday S.H.I.T. and making me feel welcome.
As always I learned a few new things and was pleased to meet some of the folks from the board in person.

I was too immersed in the ninfa to have kept track of what all was smoked but perhaps one of the other guys can chime in. I do recall several memorable puff-puffs though but am still in a state of sensory overload. Good thing Peter had forceps to loan me.

Rita, ahh Rita. That was funny. Drunk, very drunk. sat down at our table and proceeded to quiz us. I told her my name was Sancho Cohen, Peter was Fidel... Quite funny esp. when her husband came to fetch her. Someone is in *trouble*. Best Rita quote "you guys are a bunch of scary old men".

How drunk? Well they got hammered @ the chargers game and decided to stop @ a pub to get some "food".

So not only am I old but also scary....

Thanks again all - that was an awesome evening.


----------



## zemekone

j6ppc said:


> A big thank you to:
> Peter (pnoon)
> Rick (galaga)
> Steve (SDmate)
> Eric (GOAT LOCKER)
> Gerry (zemekone)
> Bob (Beerbob - but he is rarely on the board)
> Rita (I don't think she's a member )
> 
> For having a Sunday S.H.I.T. and making me feel welcome.
> As always I learned a few new things and was pleased to meet some of the folks from the board in person.
> 
> I was too immersed in the ninfa to have kept track of what all was smoked but perhaps one of the other guys can chime in. I do recall several memorable puff-puffs though but am still in a state of sensory overload. Good thing Peter had forceps to loan me.
> 
> Rita, ahh Rita. That was funny. Drunk, very drunk. sat down at our table and proceeded to quiz us. I told her my name was Sancho Cohen, Peter was Fidel... Quite funny esp. when her husband came to fetch her. Someone is in *trouble*. Best Rita quote "you guys are a bunch of scary old men".
> 
> How drunk? Well they got hammered @ the chargers game and decided to stop @ a pub to get some "food".
> 
> So not only am I old but also scary....
> 
> Thanks again all - that was an awesome evening.


Goodtimes goodtimes! Scary old men? she was older then me! Peter u need to post the picture of her... great herfing with you man!


----------



## Puffy69

Cool..you got SHITTED on...


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Thanks for coming out to share a smoke with us Jon, it was good to meet you. 20 questions with Rita was entertaining at least! :al :al :al


----------



## SDmate

j6ppc said:


> A big thank you to:
> Peter (pnoon)
> Rick (galaga)
> Steve (SDmate)
> Eric (GOAT LOCKER)
> Gerry (zemekone)
> Bob (Beerbob - but he is rarely on the board)
> Rita (I don't think she's a member )
> 
> For having a Sunday S.H.I.T. and making me feel welcome.
> As always I learned a few new things and was pleased to meet some of the folks from the board in person.
> 
> I was too immersed in the ninfa to have kept track of what all was smoked but perhaps one of the other guys can chime in. I do recall several memorable puff-puffs though but am still in a state of sensory overload. Good thing Peter had forceps to loan me.
> 
> Rita, ahh Rita. That was funny. Drunk, very drunk. sat down at our table and proceeded to quiz us. I told her my name was Sancho Cohen, Peter was Fidel... Quite funny esp. when her husband came to fetch her. Someone is in *trouble*. Best Rita quote "you guys are a bunch of scary old men".
> 
> How drunk? Well they got hammered @ the chargers game and decided to stop @ a pub to get some "food".
> 
> So not only am I old but also scary....
> 
> Thanks again all - that was an awesome evening.


hey I thought it was truth or dare ... but Rita still didn't believe me...Bob
I'll give her props though she hung with the scary ol men n' smoked a ceegar
till her BIG bronco jacket wearin hubby came lookin for her.....not a happy guy 
but I think *we* coulda takin em down if we had too:bx 
great meetin ya Sancho.. I'm guessin this won't be the last we herf together
I hear whispers of a roadtrip south :al :w


----------



## zemekone

SDmate said:


> but I think *we* coulda takin em down if we had too:bx


i agree... be could have been my new girlfriend! :r


----------



## galaga

It was certainly an interesting evening. -- as somebody mentioned, it was like being in Elemetary school again, sitting around the round table, "OK class now we are going to have to answer a few questions today...And what is your name?.....And What do you do, now you....SHEEZ STFU Lady. Ain't been that much excitement, non-cigar wise, since Eric started the fight with the neighbor...

Great to meet ya Jon. Twas good to hear your thoughts on cigars Bro.......


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> i agree... be could have been my new girlfriend! :r


Which on? The one in the Bronco jacket or Rita? :r You might have to change his name to Susan or something, though...


----------



## Puffy69

zemekone said:


> i agree... be could have been my new girlfriend! :r


you need a girlfriend:r to control your buying habbits..might not be a good thing for ya..


----------



## SD Beerman

Where we at this week? Want to try Excalibur this week guys?:al


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> Where we at this week? Want to try Excalibur this week guys?:al


sounds good to me :w 
the big comfy couchs are good on my bad back


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> Where we at this week? Want to try Excalibur this week guys?:al





SDmate said:


> sounds good to me :w
> the big comfy couchs are good on my bad back


Works for me. It's on my way home from work.


----------



## Sean9689

Guys, I am going to be out there December 27th - January 3rd. I would really like to get down to TJ for a few smokes at the LCdH. The only two days I know aren't good is the 29th and 30th (I'll be in LA). Anyone game?


----------



## pnoon

Sean9689 said:


> Guys, I am going to be out there December 27th - January 3rd. I would really like to get down to TJ for a few smokes at the LCdH. The only two days I know aren't good is the 29th and 30th (I'll be in LA). Anyone game?


Hooking up with you is a must. Whether it be in San Diego or TJ. I have to work the 27th and 28th. Let's see what the other monkeys have to say.


----------



## j6ppc

Up for that as well depending on the date...


----------



## Puffy69

pnoon said:


> Hooking up with you is a must. Whether it be in San Diego or TJ. I have to work the 27th and 28th. Let's see what the other monkeys have to say.


i dont know why its a must to hook up with him..he smokes dog rockets


----------



## zemekone

Rock Star said:


> i dont know why its a must to hook up with him..he smokes dog rockets


and fakes... for some reason i thought of sean when i saw this then laffed:


----------



## SDmate

Hey Gerry.. ya missed a great night at Excalibur mate:w


----------



## zemekone

SDmate said:


> Hey Gerry.. ya missed a great night at Excalibur mate:w


i know... anything outstanding last night?


----------



## SDmate

naw just the usual stuff from 98...lol
 Pete for some strange reason smoked N/Cs the bastage!!
how the h3ll can I steal all his Bolis if he doesn't bring em


----------



## zemekone

SDmate said:


> naw just the usual stuff from 98...lol
> Pete for some strange reason smoked N/Cs the bastage!!
> how the h3ll can I steal all his Bolis if he doesn't bring em


LoL! good one... what nc?


----------



## pnoon

Rock Star said:


> i dont know why its a must to hook up with him..he smokes dog rockets


I'll smoke Bling Boy's dog rockets any time!


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> LoL! good one... what nc?


Graycliff Espresso - decent but not great. WAY overrated and over priced.
Don Pepin Garcia (Blue Label) Toro - I enjoy Tatuaje and Cabaiguan MUCH more.


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> Graycliff Espresso - decent but not great. WAY overrated and over priced.
> Don Pepin Garcia (Blue Label) Toro - I enjoy Tatuaje and Cabaiguan MUCH more.


i cant believe it! I CREATED A ELITEST SNOB! :r


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> i cant believe it! I CREATED A ELITEST SNOB! :r


That is a demerit, mirror boy!!


----------



## SD Beerman

Jerry, did you know Pete's nickname is 19?
I had to put a wooping on him in cribbage.:hn


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> Jerry, did you know Pete's nickname is 19?
> I had to put a wooping on him in cribbage.:hn


WGACA, Brother.


----------



## galaga

SD Beerman said:


> Jerry, did you know Pete's nickname is 19?
> I had to put a wooping on him in cabbage.:hn


  
What were you guys doing Thurday?

ps Muchas Gracias Larry, he doesn't have a clue


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> What were you guys doing Thurday?
> 
> ps Muchas Gracias Larry, he doesn't have a clue


WHAT?


----------



## SD Beerman

Different subject Pete. Not having a clue that is.:al


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> Different subject Pete. Not having a clue that is.:al


Watch it, Cabbage Boy!


----------



## SD Beerman

pnoon said:


> Watch it, Cabbage Boy!


THAT'S CRIBBAGE MASTER SIR.:al


----------



## Bigwaved

Cribbage, cabbage...it is all the same when poon takes his glasses off.


----------



## SDmate

hey everyone we're S.H.I.T herfin at BeerBobs this week


----------



## SD Beerman

Got It:w :al


----------



## SDmate

SDmate said:


> hey everyone we're S.H.I.T herfin at BeerBobs this week


heads up**
Bob gets home from the Blarney Stone at around 6pm.....:al :al :al 
so he says any time after that is cool

BTW bring ya long johns it could be a little


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> BTW bring ya long johns it could be a little


No $hit. It was 36 when I left for work this morning!


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> No $hit. It was 36 when I left for work this morning!


hehe it was 70 when I got up this mornin........lolat 10:30 am


----------



## SD Beerman

SDmate said:


> hehe it was 70 when I got up this mornin........lolat 10:30 am


That was good mate.:r


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> hehe it was 70 when I got up this mornin........lolat 10:30 am


WHAT A D!CK :r


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

SDmate said:


> hehe it was 70 when I got up this mornin........lolat 10:30 am


I don't believe it was still morning... Ya lazy bastage!


----------



## SDmate

Sh!t I'm a wuss it's a freakin cold 55*outside & it's only 4:30pm:hn
wonder how warm Excaliburs is right about now


----------



## j6ppc

Have fun guys - don't freeze.


----------



## gabebdog1

whats going on sat?


----------



## SD Beerman

SDmate said:


> Sh!t I'm a wuss it's a freakin cold 55*outside & it's only 4:30pm:hn
> wonder how warm Excaliburs is right about now


It was 55 all night at Bob's.:w


----------



## SDmate

hey Pete got the coffee brewin yet...


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> hey Pete got the coffee brewin yet...


You betcha. 2nd pot is almost gone. I'll put on a fresh one when ya get here. Gerry will be here in about 20 minutes.

It's a Davidoff kind of morning! :w


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> You betcha. 2nd pot is almost gone. I'll put on a fresh one when ya get here. Gerry will be here in about 20 minutes.
> 
> It's a Davidoff kind of morning! :w


I'll see ya in 20.... 
mmm Davidoff:dr


----------



## gabebdog1

to bad this wasnt a all day thing I could have made it


----------



## SDmate

gabebdog1 said:


> to bad this wasnt a all day thing I could have made it


ya shoulda come down mate


----------



## cigarflip

I thought you guys herf on Thursdays only? Oh well, mine wasn't too bad smoked a 98 Fonseca Cosacos and an RA estupendo with Gorob23 while drinking coffee in downtown Manhattan Beach. 

Happy Holidays and hope to see you all soon!


----------



## pnoon

cigarflip said:


> I thought you guys herf on Thursdays only? Oh well, mine wasn't too bad smoked a 98 Fonseca Cosacos and an RA estupendo with Gorob23 while drinking coffee in downtown Manhattan Beach.
> 
> Happy Holidays and hope to see you all soon!


Happy Holidays to you and your family, too, Larry.
We smoked some crappy old sticks. I had a 70s Especiale. :dr


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> I had a 70s Especiale. :dr


i had that too... :dr


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Happy Holidays to you and your family, too, Larry.
> We smoked some crappy old sticks. I had a 70s Especiale. :dr


I had one too but it was a 97...:dr


----------



## SD Beerman

I had a beer.:al 


And a party short:w


----------



## cigarflip

You are all smoking Especiales? I don't like those!


----------



## zemekone

cigarflip said:


> You are all smoking Especiales? I don't like those!


ill take what ever boxes u dont want...


----------



## pnoon

cigarflip said:


> You are all smoking Especiales? I don't like those!


Yeah. Right!



zemekone said:


> ill take what ever boxes u dont want...


Get in line!


----------



## j6ppc

Sounds like a good time was had by all. I'd have much rather been there rather than in the midst of an 8 hour drive to N. AZ.
Thanks again for the invite Peter.


----------



## pnoon

What's the plan for tomorrow night?


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> What's the plan for tomorrow night?


We could have at my place, but it would be a little messy :BS 
drains blocked & the plumbers still haven't arrived to dig up the front yard:hn


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> We could have at my place, but it would be a little messy :BS
> drains blocked & the plumbers still haven't arrived to dig up the front yard:hn


Making the S. H. I. T. herf truly a S. H. I. T. herf. :r


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Making the S. H. I. T. herf truly a S. H. I. T. herf. :r


It would make the Cremosas taste better.....


----------



## SD Beerman

Let's go down to Excalibur so I can woop you in Cabbage. Also, pizza sounds good.:dr


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> Let's go down to Excalibur so I can woop you in Cabbage. Also, pizza sounds good.:dr


It's a deal! Pizza and cabbage revenge. 

What time shall we meet?


----------



## SDmate

I'll be there 
unless the plumbers aren't done, then the sh!t will hit the fan & I'll be :hn


----------



## SD Beerman

How about 6? The Holiday Bowl starts at 5 but I don't care. It may also allow the place to clear out as well.


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> How about 6? The Holiday Bowl starts at 5 but I don't care. It may also allow the place to clear out as well.


Works for me. I may show at 5:30 or so.

I'll be off work by 4pm. I should get there by 5:00. Holiday Bowl!!


----------



## gabebdog1

pnoon said:


> It's a deal! Pizza and cabbage revenge.
> 
> What time shall we meet?


mmmmmmm pizza:dr


----------



## SDmate

gabebdog1 said:


> mmmmmmm pizza:dr


Well git yer a$$ down here then!!!!:c 
fingers crossed I'll be there at 5:30 or so


----------



## gabebdog1

SDmate said:


> Well git yer a$$ down here then!!!!:c
> fingers crossed I'll be there at 5:30 or so


cant id fall asleep driving back


----------



## SDmate

another great night, Larry brought some Johnnie Walker Blue label for us to try:dr 
cheers to Larry:al :al


----------



## SD Beerman

Thanks for the smokes Rick.:w


----------



## galaga

THX for the Blue Larry! I think you're on another slpoe Bro.


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> THX for the Blue Larry! I think you're on another slpoe Bro.


No sh!t.... he's been on a scotch buyin binge lately
but that's ok with us S.H.I.Ters:dr :dr


----------



## zemekone

JW blue? fukk! once again im jealous!


----------



## SDmate

Where are we at this week


----------



## backwoods

SDmate said:


> Where are we at this week


Rick said you all are coming to my house this week


----------



## pnoon

backwoods said:


> Rick said you all are coming to my house this week


I'm in! 

Where you been hiding, bro? We've missed you 'round da jungle.


----------



## SDmate

backwoods said:


> Rick said you all are coming to my house this week


----------



## backwoods

pnoon said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Where you been hiding, bro? We've missed you 'round da jungle.


I poke my head in everyday....i usually just have time to check a few posts and get back to my wife and kids my son jake says hi!

ya, i really miss getting in here all the time. Im still gonna try to get out there sometime this year for a weekend..hopefully.

lookit gerrys RG...999. he musta flipped the devil upside down

have a good herf tomorrow...toke one up for the wisconsin crew


----------



## pnoon

backwoods said:


> I poke my head in everyday....i usually just have time to check a few posts and get back to my wife and kids my son jake says hi!
> 
> ya, i really miss getting in here all the time. Im still gonna try to get out there sometime this year for a weekend..hopefully.
> 
> lookit gerrys RG...999. he musta flipped the devil upside down
> 
> have a good herf tomorrow...toke one up for the wisconsin crew


Will do.
Be sure and let us know when you are coming out. We will herf with you on any day ending in the letter Y


----------



## SD Beerman

I'll host guys. Mate can you get the word out?:w


----------



## SDmate

kegger at Larry's place:al :al

EDIT***
ummm.... 45 * &30% chance of rain tomorrow night just thought ya'd want to know


----------



## galaga

It never rains in California..............


----------



## galaga

Hey Larry, THX for the smoke ---
Hey Eric, THX for the scotch


----------



## galaga

My turn guys, think I'll need to wear ski pants again?


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> My turn guys, think I'll need to wear ski pants again?


I heard there is a 40% chance we'll need rainwear.


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> My turn guys, think I'll need to wear ski pants again?





pnoon said:


> I heard there is a 40% chance we'll need rainwear.


Yikes!!! with an overnight low of 39*


----------



## galaga

Well S.H.I.T. -- maybe we should head indoors to the X.


----------



## SD Beerman

Excalibur is good for me.:w :al


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> Excalibur is good for me.:w :al


hope they've got there dish fixed......


----------



## gorob23

galaga said:


> My turn guys, think I'll need to wear ski pants again?


SOmeday I'm goona load up the truck and move to Bev Hills..or at elast get down for a herf. Great to meeet you guys at ALberts..and yes I'll make Mr. Nee Drive:z

Rob


----------



## pnoon

gorob23 said:


> SOmeday I'm goona load up the truck and move to Bev Hills..or at elast get down for a herf. Great to meeet you guys at ALberts..and yes I'll make Mr. Nee Drive:z
> 
> Rob


That would be GREAT but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Foz

So what time should I be at Excalibur tomorrow?


----------



## SDmate

I'm guessin around 6pm


----------



## SD Beerman

6 is good. Jerry, should I bring the Blue?:al


----------



## SDmate

the blue:dr :dr


----------



## zemekone

SD Beerman said:


> 6 is good. Jerry, should I bring the Blue?:al


but of course... so where are we meeting X or ricks?


----------



## SDmate

I'm heading straight there
I can probably get there earlier if you're coming down before 6


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> but of course... so where are we meeting X or ricks?


Just got off the phone with the OBDG (Rick, for the uneducated).
Confirmed 6:00 pm at Excalibur.


----------



## gabebdog1

man I wish I lived closer oh well ill see ya guys sunday afternoon :ss


----------



## SDmate

gabebdog1 said:


> man I wish I lived closer oh well ill see ya guys sunday afternoon :ss


don't forget to bring some sh!tty ol sticks with ya:ss


----------



## Foz

Great turn out last night, it was good smoking with you all again

Foz


----------



## pnoon

Foz said:


> Great turn out last night, it was good smoking with you all again
> 
> Foz


Likewise, my friend.

Want some more "candy"?


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Likewise, my friend.
> 
> Want some more "candy"?


OK P Diddy --

THX for the Blue Larry

Man I was smokey, even when I woke up:ss

Good to see you again Foz.


----------



## Foz

Yeah I was greeted home with a "so... you're getting in the shower right?"


----------



## galaga

Foz said:


> Yeah I was greeted home with a "so... you're getting in the shower right?"


Did she join you? :sl


----------



## Foz

Unfortunately no, she was keeping her distance until I didn't stink so much


----------



## DonWeb

SDmate said:


> 45 * &30% chance of rain tomorrow night just thought ya'd want to know





SDmate said:


> Yikes!!! with an overnight low of 39*





pnoon said:


> I heard there is a 40% chance we'll need rainwear.


hehehe -- hahaha -- hohohohohohohohohohohohohoho

*THUMP* <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<climbs back into chair rubbing knot on head...

>> acggkkk - make it stop - peter in rainwear - the possibilities are just endless.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
no need to tell you guys to have fun -- you always do.


----------



## SDmate

hey tony it snowed in a few places around San Diego on friday morning Otay, Clairmont & Rancho Bernardo.. just a few flakes but it still snowed 
btw 26* this morning a 7am.... fluck it was cold


----------



## Puffy69

SDmate said:


> hey tony it snowed in a few places around San Diego on friday morning Otay, Clairmont & Rancho Bernardo.. just a few flakes but it still snowed
> btw 26* this morning a 7am.... fluck it was cold


thats funny been in the upper 60's here..havent seen below 50 here yet..feels like spring in Virgina Beach..


----------



## SDmate

Rock Star said:


> thats funny been in the upper 60's here..havent seen below 50 here yet..feels like spring in Virgina Beach..


H3ll it was so cold ..55* we had to light the firepit while we watched the Chargers lose:hn


----------



## SDmate

Hey Rick what time do we start freezin our ar$es off at your place tonight


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> Hey Rick what time do we start freezin our ar$es off at your place tonight


When you get there. Going to the gym till about 4:30 - 5.


----------



## Foz

Amazingly enough, it looks like I'll be able to join you again tonight. If someone can PM me directions to Ricks place I'd appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## zemekone

cant make it this thursday... sorry fellas


----------



## j6ppc

Enjoy guys.


----------



## pnoon

Foz said:


> Amazingly enough, it looks like I'll be able to join you again tonight. If someone can PM me directions to Ricks place I'd appreciate it. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## gabebdog1

zemekone said:


> cant make it this thursday... sorry fellas


cuz got to down some matae and go squat a U go and then steal some guys girl


----------



## pnoon

We be S.H.I.Tting at my place this week.
6:00 pm
:ss :al 

Hey Rick - bring that Coleman heater of yours. Worked wonders last week.


----------



## SDmate

not only am I not able to smoke for 2 weeks & on a liquid diet 
I've also got a nerve study test at 4:30 on thursday:hn .. so I'm out this week guys....


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> not only am I not able to smoke for 2 weeks & on a liquid diet
> I've also got a nerve study test at 4:30 on thursday:hn .. so I'm out this week guys....


Time to break out the good stuff!


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Time to break out the good stuff!


:gn YA....BASTAGES!!!!!!:ss


----------



## SD Beerman

Sorry Mate. Got a new crop of single malts.:al


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> Sorry Mate. Got a new crop of single malts.:al


YA.....BASTAGE!!!!!!


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> Sorry Mate. Got a new crop of single malts.:al


Rick's bringing a heater. Larry's bringing single malt. Fire in the fire pit.
We ain't gonna be cold.


----------



## pnoon

I see you lurking Larry (cigarflip). 
Are you coming down? Gerry is 50/50 for tonight.


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> ........... Gerry is 50/50 for tonight.


I heard Gerry could go either way any night......:bx


----------



## zemekone

galaga said:


> I heard Gerry could go either way any night......:bx


So whats your point? :r


----------



## SDmate

zemekone said:


> So whats your point? :r


he wants to know if yer wearin boots or a camisole to the herf tonight......


----------



## RenoB

SDmate said:


> he wants to know if yer wearin boots or a camisole to the herf tonight......


So, what'd he wear?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## zemekone

RenoB said:


> So, what'd he wear?
> Inquiring minds want to know!


ha ha! to find out that u need to come to the herf... S.H.I.T herf exclusive...

I really needed that herf though... didnt smoke anything "to call home about" but the company and conservation was great...

i really missed you steve get well soon...

larry that gnarly head was excellent... the wine not the extra curricular activies :r

rick thanks for the pepin and the nestors...

bobby im gonna get u a UN-child proof lighter...

eric i LOVE hearing about your buying habits... "ive been on a pause for 2 weeks", "im out of room", "pulled the trigger on_____", "have to consolidate boxes!"

Peter always enjoy talking SH!T with you...

see all of you on the 4th...


----------



## SD Beerman

Always good to see ya Gerry.

Wear the other camisole next time.


----------



## SDmate

TWO DAYS TO S.H.I.T WOOO HOOO!!!!!!!:ss 

This week we're at that slacker BeerBobs place 
geez Bob you could at least post once every 6 months mate  

anywoo it'll be my first smoke in 13 days... shhh don't tell the Mrs I'm startin a day early 
but when Pete showed me the list of sticks he got from Allan in the MAW/PIF for the S.H.I.T herf , well it got me:dr


----------



## Foz

Hey gent's I finally made it back, alive and well. It was one of our two Navy search and rescue birds that crashed. They still don't know what happened, and probably won't until they can get the wreckage up. Thats all I've got for now. I look forward to seeing you all soon.

Chris


----------



## SDmate

Foz said:


> Hey gent's I finally made it back, alive and well. It was one of our two Navy search and rescue birds that crashed. They still don't know what happened, and probably won't until they can get the wreckage up. Thats all I've got for now. I look forward to seeing you all soon.
> 
> Chris


Glad you made it back safe mate
you had all the S.H.I.Ters worried when that chopper went down & all were lost 
prayers & condolences to all those brave souls & there families
didn't know about what happened to you Chris
Next herf we need all the details of your little mishap


----------



## SDmate

CHANGE OF VENUE
just got a call from Bob he's got a late meeting at the Blarney Stone or was it the office 
so Bob an I are switching weeks SOOOO.....
it's my place tomorrow night  
I'm guessin around 6pm
Eric you can have yer regular parking spot 
it may be time to burn the Xmas tree


----------



## SDmate

Well I don't know if we can top last weeks herfs but we can try

so.. this week we're at BeerBob's place
I'm gueesin 6pm 
hey if he ain't there I know where he keeps the beer 

oh & where his coolidor is..LoL


----------



## SDmate

WHERE'RE WE AT THIS WEEK I NEED A FREAKIN CEEEEGAR!!!!!!!!:c


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> WHERE'RE WE AT THIS WEEK I NEED A FREAKIN CEEEEGAR!!!!!!!!:c


Well I guess it's my turn again --- I heard a rumor that it is going to get into the low 80's on Thursday  I also have in my possession, since Saturday, some rare, old, POS cigars for us; a gift from a bozo that shall remain anonymous until Thursday night. There was a 19 in the date as well as an 83. If they are rested enough from their trip, a warm SoCal evening would be the perfect time to smoke them......:ss


----------



## Foz

Sounds like a good time, unfortunately I'll be getting on the boat tomorrow and I won't be back till March. Have fun gents.

Foz


----------



## galaga

Foz said:


> Sounds like a good time, unfortunately I'll be getting on the boat tomorrow and I won't be back till March. Have fun gents.
> 
> Foz


He sent ten of them! I'll save you one Fozzie Bear....


----------



## Foz

galaga said:


> He sent ten of them! I'll save you one Fozzie Bear....


Wow, something to look forward to indeed, thank you


----------



## SDmate

Foz said:


> Sounds like a good time, unfortunately I'll be getting on the boat tomorrow and I won't be back till March. Have fun gents.
> 
> Foz


Stay safe out there mate.:u


----------



## SD Beerman

Foz said:


> Sounds like a good time, unfortunately I'll be getting on the boat tomorrow and I won't be back till March. Have fun gents.
> 
> Foz


Be safe out there Foz, see you when you get back.


----------



## SD Beerman

Sorry guys, I'm still on the DL from last week. All I want to do is stop coughing long enough to sleep more than a half hour.:hn


----------



## galaga

SD Beerman said:


> Sorry guys, I'm still on the DL from last week. All I want to do is stop coughing long enough to sleep more than a half hour.:hn


Remind me Larry, I have one for you too from un-named until Thursday...you know I'll forget.


----------



## SD Beerman

galaga said:


> Remind me Larry, I have one for you too from un-named until Thursday...you know I'll forget.


Thanks Rick.


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> Sorry guys, I'm still on the DL from last week. All I want to do is stop coughing long enough to sleep more than a half hour.:hn


Hope you're feeling better soon, Larry.
We will see you for the Monday herf at my house?


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon, Larry.
> We will see you for the Monday herf at my house?


Directions Peter


----------



## SDmate

j6ppc said:


> Directions Peter


right.. right.. left.. straight thru the stop sign.. right.. left.. right.. left
stop at the speed bump ......your at Petes


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> right.. right.. left.. straight thru the stop sign.. right.. left.. right.. left
> stop at the speed bump ......your at Petes


:r 
That IS the way I go home from your place.


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> :r
> That IS the way I go home from your place.


Ain't much the poor blighter can do, he grew up standing upside down......


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> :r
> That IS the way I go home from your place.


yeah....yer just gotta watch that 4way stop... it can be a real BIOTCH!!!! sometimes.... right.. T-bone Rick


----------



## SDmate

I Smell Fresh Meat!!!!.......


----------



## j6ppc

You guys have fun tonight - will look forward to seeing y'all on Monday.


----------



## zemekone

miss ya old bastages! see u when i see u...


----------



## SDmate

SDmate said:


> I Smell Fresh Meat!!!!.......


well whatta night  
we welcomed Alex (daygo718) to the S.H.I.T herf tonight
he took the initiation quite well & is now a honorary S.H.I.Ter

also gotta thank the other hog ...LeafHog that is 
for the 83 El Rey Del Mundos Pantelas Larga:dr


----------



## daygo718

It was a pleasure meeting all of you last night. I have so much to learn that I don't know where to begin. At least I know there are some great teachers in town! :ss Again, thank you very much for your generosity. 

Alex


----------



## pnoon

daygo718 said:


> It was a pleasure meeting all of you last night. I have so much to learn that I don't know where to begin. At least I know there are some great teachers in town! :ss Again, thank you very much for your generosity.
> 
> Alex


It was great to meet you, too. You now know who we are and where to find us.

Peter (pnoon)
Steve (SDmate)
Rick (galaga)
Eric (GOAT LOCKER)
Bob (Beerbob - but he don't use the compooter much)
Josh (LeafHog) via telephone


----------



## daygo718

Yes, it's nice to be able to put a face with a name/screename.

Can someone list some of the sticks we were tryin out last night? If inappropriate to list here, please pm me.


----------



## SDmate

daygo718 said:


> Yes, it's nice to be able to put a face with a name/screename.
> 
> Can someone list some of the sticks we were tryin out last night? If inappropriate to list here, please pm me.


I smoked 
Davi 2000 thanks to doctorque it was part of my Nov lottery winnings 
03 ERdM PC 
06 RAScc both part of the whoopin Greg (NCRadioMan) put on me in the MAW thread
puff puff passed em both......:dr 
CRAFT on what everyone else smoked ....sh!t it's a wonder I remembered what I smoked:hn


----------



## Bigwaved

CRAFT...the story of my life now. :r


----------



## pnoon

I smoked a 2001 PL Lonsdale, a 2002 Punch Ninfa, and a 1999 La Flor de Cano Selectos


----------



## galaga

I had a Partagas Serie P #2 (PSP2) a San Cristobal de La Habana El Principe and a Quintero Londres Extra. BTW you guys were right, the Principe was from 04...
BTW, here a link to pictures of the 83 ERDM Panatella Largas

THX LeafHog!


----------



## pnoon

I'll post on behalf of Beerbob. The cigar he smoked that I remember was an 06 ERDM Choix Supreme.


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> I had a Partagas Serie P #2 (PSP2) a San Cristobal de La Habana El Principe and a Quintero Londres Extra. BTW you guys were right, the Principe was from 04...
> BTW, here a link to pictures of the 83 ERDM Panatella Largas
> 
> THX LeafHog!


Those Pan Largas are tasty, imo.


----------



## daygo718

Thanks guys! The only one I remembered was the EDRM Choix Supreme. Just trying to take some notes for future reference!


----------



## pnoon

daygo718 said:


> Thanks guys! The only one I remembered was the EDRM Choix Supreme. Just trying to take some notes for future reference!


Don't lie! 
I saw the look on your face when you tasted the Punch Ninfa. :dr


----------



## daygo718

pnoon said:


> Don't lie!
> I saw the look on your face when you tasted the Punch Ninfa. :dr


Oh they were all great smokes! What I meant was, I couldn't remember any of the names. Actually, I'm horrible at remembering names period. I used most of my brain power trying to make sure I didn't screw up any of your names!


----------



## j6ppc

Got a couple of loaves worth of sourdough retarding in the fridge - will bake it @ Peter's on Monday.... Still finalizing cigars to bring. Maybe some nice cremosas??? You guys like them with age right???


----------



## galaga

j6ppc said:


> Got a couple of loaves worth of sourdough retarding in the fridge - will bake it @ Peter's on Monday.... Still finalizing cigars to bring. Maybe some nice cremosas??? You guys like them with age right???


Minimum of 4 years in the litter box for me or I won't smoke it.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

j6ppc said:


> Maybe some nice cremosas??? You guys like them with age right???


You should have sent those to Klugs for his patented processing. u


----------



## Da Klugs

GOAT LOCKER said:


> You should have sent those to Klugs for his patented processing. u


Honest I just packed em up and shipped em. Maybe the presence of the "cleansers" caused them to weep.


----------



## gorob23

zemekone said:


> miss ya old bastages! see u when i see u...


:z me 2


----------



## j6ppc

galaga said:


> Minimum of 4 years in the litter box for me or I won't smoke it.


Alas someone cleaned out the litter box so no specially treated Cremosas.
On a brighter note I found some old sticks that are probably no good at all - may as well bring those instead.


----------



## SDmate

Yikes!! it hasn't stopped all morning


----------



## j6ppc

Yeah will have to bundle up.
Liked Saturday's weather much better.


----------



## SDmate

j6ppc said:


> Yeah will have to bundle up.
> Liked Saturday's weather much better.


:tpd: 
saturday was freakin awesome


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> :tpd:
> saturday was freakin awesome


Just went to the market. Steady rain. No signs of letting up. :c :c


----------



## gorob23

pnoon said:


> Just went to the market. Steady rain. No signs of letting up. :c :c


Sunny and 85 degrees, up here with all the Girls on their roller skates waveing hello as I tan outside


----------



## pnoon

gorob23 said:


> Sunny and 85 degrees, up here with all the Girls on their roller skates waveing hello as I tan outside


:fu you lying SOB. 

Of course, if you ARE telling the truth, "sunny and 85" should be here by 1:00-2:00. Perfect timing.

You wouldn't lie to me now, would you, Rob?


----------



## zemekone

gorob23 said:


> Sunny and 85 degrees, up here with all the Girls on their roller skates waveing hello as I tan outside


9:54am no more clouds in Laguna Beach... still a bit chilly... i guess God got the memo for sun in Manhattan Beach! too bad for Rob that theres no school and the "4LP" are home...


----------



## gorob23

pnoon;775668
You wouldn't lie to me now said:


> *NEVER!!!!*
> 
> I have been wrong on Occasion


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> You wouldn't lie to me now, would you, Rob?





gorob23 said:


> *NEVER!!!!*





gorob23 said:


> I have been long on Occasion


You would think a smart feller like you would get the quotes right!!:bx


----------



## j6ppc

Thanks all for the great day!
Fine company and memorable smokes.


----------



## gorob23

galaga said:


> You would think a smart feller like you would get the quotes right!!:bx


:tg as the 13 year old Alpha Female (in training ) would say..

WHATEVER :r

Ok am I too late if I leave now:z


----------



## cigarflip

gorob23 said:


> *NEVER!!!!*
> 
> I have been wrong on Occasion


You are always wrong! Especially with your taste in cigars!:fu :r


----------



## zemekone

cigarflip said:


> You are always wrong! Especially with your taste in cigars!:fu :r


i like his 01 lanceros...


----------



## MoTheMan

zemekone said:


> 9:54am no more clouds in Laguna Beach... still a bit chilly... i guess God got the memo for sun in Manhattan Beach! too bad for Rob that theres no school and the "4LP" are home...


Speaking of Manhattan, I was in the real Manhattan (as in BIG APPLE) this weekend.
SAturday after I finished my work, lit up a R&J Cedro 3, & took a long walk down Broadway (Upper West Side, near Columbia U.). Maybe it was cold & freezing in the big city, but the eye candy was all around to be enjoyed.
Something about a guy (me) taking a walk all by himself, enjoying a good Havana. Gues it got a lot of people curious. Oh, & did I mention that the wonderful Havana aroma is even more attention getting.:cbOne of these days, sometime soon, I gotta make a S.H.I.T. herf.


----------



## galaga

MoTheMan said:


> Speaking of Manhattan, I was in the real Manhattan (as in BIG APPLE) this weekend.
> SAturday after I finished my work, lit up a R&J Cedro 3, & took a long walk down Broadway (Upper West Side, near Columbia U.). Maybe it was cold & freezing in the big city, but the eye candy was all around to be enjoyed.
> Something about a guy (me) taking a walk all by himself, enjoying a good Havana. Gues it got a lot of people curious. Oh, & did I mention that the wonderful Havana aroma is even more attention getting.:cbOne of these days, sometime soon, I gotta make a S.H.I.T. herf.


We're still here Mo -- anytime my friend

Just follow the aroma.....


----------



## SDmate

This week we're back at my place 

*Usual parking disclaimer*....park at yer own risk Eric.... 
all are welcome just PM me for directions


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> This week we're back at my place
> 
> *Usual parking disclaimer*....park at yer own risk Eric....
> all are welcome just PM me for directions


:c :c 
80% chance of ****ing rain. AGAIN!


----------



## zemekone

i think im gonna miss the next couple S.H.I.T herfs for a while, like i told mate, since monday is the beginning of the next semester my staff all have school... so i have to play with the schedule...i know i dont have to tell you guys, SMOKE GOOD, DRINK GOOD, and have fun boys !


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> :c :c
> 80% chance of ****ing rain. AGAIN!


NO SH!T!!.... bring yer scuba gear guys:r

here we were,going to have a the driest season on record
2.9" from july 1st to Feb 18th 
monday we had 1.53" & we're lookin at getting another inch or so today
hey I don't mind the rain just not on herfday

Guys if it's rainin so bad that the gazebo floats away 
maybe a venue change may be a good idea 
but lets wait till 6pm to decide


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> NO SH!T!!.... bring yer scuba gear guys:r
> 
> here we were,going to have a the driest season on record
> 2.9" from july 1st to Feb 18th
> monday we had 1.53" & we're lookin at getting another inch or so today
> hey I don't mind the rain just not on herfday
> 
> Guys if it's rainin so bad that the gazebo floats away
> maybe a venue change may be a good idea
> but lets wait till 6pm to decide


Might be (way) late -- there's a school meeting @ 7 then a baseball meeting after that. Yada yada yada...


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Might be (way) late -- there's a school meeting @ 7 then a baseball meeting after that. Yada yada yada...


do what I did & send the wife


----------



## pnoon

8:01 a.m. February 22, 2007

SAN DIEGO – If you're heading out for a late dinner Thursday night, grab an umbrella. A strong cold front is expected to sock the county by the evening. The National Weather Service says light rain might begin earlier, but moderate to heavy downpours should arrive about 8 p.m. and last for several hours. One-third to two-thirds of an inch is expected near the coast, and up to 1½ inches in the inland valleys.


----------



## LeafHog

hey, my garage is nice, dry, and warm! :tg


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> 8:01 a.m. February 22, 2007
> 
> SAN DIEGO - If you're heading out for a late dinner Thursday night, grab an umbrella. A strong cold front is expected to sock the county by the evening. The National Weather Service says light rain might begin earlier, but moderate to heavy downpours should arrive about 8 p.m. and last for several hours. One-third to two-thirds of an inch is expected near the coast, and up to 1½ inches in the inland valleys.


gonna see if I can find some cheap tarps to try & block the wind & rain...


----------



## j6ppc

Enjoy all... Don't forget our place is available for S.H.I.T. North.
Carrie says hi as well.


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> Enjoy all... Don't forget our place is available for S.H.I.T. North.
> Carrie says hi as well.


Gonna be another wet one.  
Give our S.H.I.Tty best to Carrie. We sure enjoyed meeting her.

Mrs. Snuggle Bunny?????????????????????


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Gonna be another wet one.
> Give our S.H.I.Tty best to Carrie. We sure enjoyed meeting her.
> 
> Mrs. Snuggle Bunny?????????????????????


I thought Jon was *Mister* Snuggle Bunny????

My bad...


----------



## j6ppc

Carrie just created an account under seawolfe but she can't post until tomorrow (pesky rules)


----------



## Bigwaved

Did someone break out their shiny new carbon fiber Palio?


----------



## Deem

Bigwaved said:


> Did someone break out their shiny new carbon fiber Palio?


still raining in LA....might head over to the Big Easy for a smoke.
Hope to get down south one of these days.

_nothing related to breaking out the new carbon fiber but I do have on order one of ea. of the new ones in a group buy_


----------



## SD Beerman

I got my new cutter but I still can't stop coughing to use it. :hn 
I made sure mine was different than the other s.h.i.t.'ers.


----------



## SDmate

You missed a great night mate
we stayed dry & not too cold under the gazebo
toasted to the Honda clicking over 200K this week:al 
all was going well until around 9pm that's when our ol buddy BeerBob fired up the Cojimaru
it was nothing like the Kuba Kuba incident, Bob was pretty much sober this time....LoL 
needless to say we gave Bob sh!t about lovin his flavored ceegars
he said he just grabbed somethin & didn't look at the band.....sure Bob


----------



## daygo718

Hey guys,

Sorry I missed last night. Sounds like fun despite the rain. This has been a tough week for me. I woke up Tuesday morning with a condition called Bell's Palsy (partial paralysis of the face). It is affecting the entire right side of my face particularly my right eye which I can't completely shut and mouth. Think of the disfiguration some people get when they suffer a stroke, but mine is not as severe. Anyway, the doc says to take it easy for 2-3 weeks and it should gradually pass with the meds he gave me and it is a temporary condition. This really sucks since it is very difficult to take a sip of water much less smoke a cigar. Hope to see you guys again in a few weeks!

Alex


----------



## SDmate

daygo718 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry I missed last night. Sounds like fun despite the rain. This has been a tough week for me. I woke up Tuesday morning with a condition called Bell's Palsy (partial paralysis of the face). It is affecting the entire right side of my face particularly my right eye which I can't completely shut and mouth. Think of the disfiguration some people get when they suffer a stroke, but mine is not as severe. Anyway, the doc says to take it easy for 2-3 weeks and it should gradually pass with the meds he gave me and it is a temporary condition. This really sucks since it is very difficult to take a sip of water much less smoke a cigar. Hope to see you guys again in a few weeks!
> 
> Alex


hang in there mate n get well soon


----------



## j6ppc

feel better soon!


----------



## SD Beerman

That Bob. Was he spitting and cussing at the end of that smoke?:al


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> That Bob. Was he spitting and cussing at the end of that smoke?:al


at the end..LOL
H3ll as soon as he lit it & took a hit everyone in unison yelled"what the fluck is that stink"....u 
he did pull some funny lookin faces when he took the hit though:r


----------



## SD Beerman

:bx I still haven't had a smoke since Super Bowl. Still got this cough. It's killing me.:bx


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> :bx I still haven't had a smoke since Super Bowl. Still got this cough. It's killing me.:bx


have ya tried some single malt:dr


----------



## SD Beerman

Single malt, double malt, nyquil, beer, rum, vodka, wine. Nothing works..... maybe I need Vicodin.


----------



## j6ppc

SD Beerman said:


> Single malt, double malt, nyquil, beer, rum, vodka, wine. Nothing works..... maybe I need Vicodin.


Vicodin works better w/ scotch


----------



## pnoon

My place this week. 6:00 pm
Gonna get to see SDmate wolf down 6 cans of potted meat in 30 seconds or less.  The rest of us will be enjoying some great cigars and Glenlivet.
This week's SHIT herf brought to you, in part, by ComicBookFreak. Thanks, Brent.


----------



## SD Beerman

maybe I'll come by to inhale some secondhand smoke.:ss


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> My place this week. 6:00 pm
> Gonna get to see SDmate wolf down 6 cans of potted meat in 30 seconds or less.  The rest of us will be enjoying some great cigars and Glenlivet.
> This week's SHIT herf brought to you, in part, by ComicBookFreak. Thanks, Brent.


Yikes!! I just read the back of a can now I wished I hadn't:hn 
mechanically separated chicken meat.. WFT!!! that just sounds plain scary 
beef tripe hey that ain't too bad
natural flavorings...of what????

it can't be any worse than sheep tongues can it...


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

SDmate said:


> it can't be any worse than sheep tongues can it...


I heard you like your sheep tongue best while the sheep is still using it... u


----------



## SDmate

wear ya woolies tomorrow mates
high to mid 40s by 7pm


----------



## ComicBookFreak

pnoon said:


> My place this week. 6:00 pm
> Gonna get to see SDmate wolf down 6 cans of potted meat in 30 seconds or less. The rest of us will be enjoying some great cigars and Glenlivet.
> This week's SHIT herf brought to you, in part, by ComicBookFreak. Thanks, Brent.





SDmate said:


> Yikes!! I just read the back of a can now I wished I hadn't:hn
> mechanically separated chicken meat.. WFT!!! that just sounds plain scary
> beef tripe hey that ain't too bad
> natural flavorings...of what????
> 
> it can't be any worse than sheep tongues can it...


:r I was wondering if you were going to read the ingredients. I also hear the use they parts of dead oppossum in it from roadkill, too.

6 cans in 30 seconds:r Just get you some saltines and dig in mmmmm....mmmmmm!!

CBF


----------



## Beerbob

:BS :BS


SD Beerman said:


> That Bob. Was he spitting and cussing at the end of that smoke?:al


Boy O Boy was that one NASTY smoke---!!!!!!:BS


----------



## pnoon

Beerbob said:


> :BS :BS
> 
> Boy O Boy was that one NASTY smoke---!!!!!!:BS


Hey everybody, Bob made a post!!!!


----------



## Beerbob

SDmate said:


> wear ya woolies tomorrow mates
> high to mid 40s by 7pm


I'll miss you guys Thursday night--smoke a big fat one for me!!!!!--Got to head out to Phoenix!!!!!See ya guys next week--Beerbob


----------



## SDmate

ComicBookFreak said:


> :r I was wondering if you were going to read the ingredients. I also hear the use they parts of dead oppossum in it from roadkill, too.
> 
> 6 cans in 30 seconds:r Just get you some saltines and dig in mmmmm....mmmmmm!!
> 
> CBF


I have a doctor standing by if things don't go too good.. 
Dr Mo will be a S.H.I.Ter tonight... 
it's a long time since TheMan has herf with us, it should be a fun night:cb


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Hey everybody, Bob made a post!!!!


:r ...Mr. Computer man


----------



## Bigwaved

SDmate said:


> I have a doctor standing by if things don't go too good..
> Dr Mo will be a S.H.I.Ter tonight...
> it's a long time since TheMan has herf with us, it should be a fun night:cb


Are you going to have him taste test the oppossum?


----------



## cigarflip

SDmate said:


> I have a doctor standing by if things don't go too good..
> Dr Mo will be a S.H.I.Ter tonight...
> it's a long time since TheMan has herf with us, it should be a fun night:cb


Make sure he stays longer than an hour. 

I tip my hat off to Mo. He calls me from his house, drives to Manhattan Beach (about 50 miles),:z smokes for an hour and goes home. That is a true lover of the leaf!


----------



## pnoon

cigarflip said:


> Make sure he stays longer than an hour.
> 
> I tip my hat off to Mo. He calls me from his house, drives to Manhattan Beach (about 50 miles),:z smokes for an hour and goes home. That is a true lover of the leaf!


And why aren't you coming down? Hmmmm.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> And why aren't you coming down? Hmmmm.


Doh!


----------



## SDmate

cigarflip said:


> Make sure he stays longer than an hour.
> 
> I tip my hat off to Mo. He calls me from his house, drives to Manhattan Beach (about 50 miles),:z smokes for an hour and goes home. That is a true lover of the leaf!





pnoon said:


> And why aren't you coming down? Hmmmm.


YEAH!!!!.....Why aren't you comin down!!!...Larry
it's not too late you'll still get here by 7 or 8 pm depending on LA traffic


----------



## zemekone

i miss you guys...


----------



## Puffy69

zemekone said:


> i miss you guys...


:tpd:


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> i miss you guys...





Rock Star said:


> :tpd:


We missed you, too.

Another good S.H.I.T. herf. We were happy to have MoTheMan join us. It had been a while and it was good to catch up with him.

A couple of regulars were absent so the bomb from CBF was far from complete. We enjoyed some Glenlivet and a couple of smokes. The potted meat, moon pies, and other godies will wait for next week. Thanks again Brent.


----------



## SDmate

Yep..It sure was great to catch up with our mate Mo 
He's a busy bloke right now, so spending 3hrs with us last night was an honor

CBF the Punch SS#2 & the HdM Short Corona died last night in a PPP.. both were excellent mate:dr 
The Glenlivet plus a bottle of Alvear Pedro Ximenez Solera 1927 that Mo brought,kept our insides warm on a cold night
we'll work on the other stuff ya sent next week where all the S.H.I.Ters can enjoy


----------



## Bigwaved

Sounds like you had a nice night in spite of the weather not cooperating.


----------



## SDmate

Bigwaved said:


> Sounds like you had a nice night in spite of the weather not cooperating.


Rick was ready for snow 
but it was just a little chilly... mid 40s at around 8pm 
nothin the firepit & a propane heater couldn't fix.. oh & the Glenlivet


----------



## Bigwaved

SDmate said:


> Rick was ready for snow
> but it was just a little chilly... mid 40s at around 8pm
> nothin the firepit & a propane heater couldn't fix.. oh & the Glenlivet


Yeah, plus you all could snuggle up during the ppp if worse came to worse.


----------



## cigarflip

SDmate said:


> YEAH!!!!.....Why aren't you comin down!!!...Larry
> it's not too late you'll still get here by 7 or 8 pm depending on LA traffic


One of these days brothers...

I wanna take Rob with me but the weather is not cooperating.


----------



## SD Beerman

It was nice to come by and meet Mo. The second hand smoke was a bonus.:ss


----------



## SD Beerman

I think I'm ready to fire one up this thursday, my house this week around 6:30 unless I have a relapse. I've got a bunch of beer to get rid of.:al


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> I think I'm ready to fire one up this thursday, my house this week around 6:30 unless I have a relapse. I've got a bunch of beer to get rid of.:al


I thought Bob was hosting but, then again, I could be wrong. 
I'll go wherever the beer is.


----------



## SDmate

:al :al :cb :cb


----------



## LeafHog

pnoon said:


> I thought Bob was hosting but....


that Bob is one sharp fella. who am I talking to again? :r


----------



## SDmate

LeafHog said:


> that Bob is one sharp fella. who am I talking to again? :r


:r :r


----------



## gorob23

pnoon said:


> And why aren't you coming down? Hmmmm.


Becasue he can't find the freeway On ramps! :z

 and he won't bring me :tg


----------



## pnoon

gorob23 said:


> Becasue he can't find the freeway On ramps! :z
> 
> and he won't bring me :tg


If Larry shows up, it'll be a surprise. 
If YOU show up, it'll be a freakin' miracle! 
But we'd love to have ya, buddy.


----------



## SDmate

gorob23 said:


> Becasue he can't find the freeway On ramps! :z
> 
> and he won't bring me :tg


hitch a ride with Gerry when he comes down ...


----------



## Deem

cigarflip said:


> One of these days brothers...
> 
> I wanna take Rob with me but the weather is not cooperating.


And either is Rob 

My best bet for herfing with you guys (would love to) may have to be a Sat. day and would try to bring some LA/OC guys. The weather is getting better and some planning might be in order.......what do ya think?
It was fun when you guys came up to Alberts.
Gerry lives less than 10 mins. from me and Mo's pretty close.


----------



## pnoon

Deem said:


> And either is Rob
> 
> My best bet for herfing with you guys (would love to) may have to be a Sat. day and would try to bring some LA/OC guys. The weather is getting better and some planning might be in order.......what do ya think?
> It was fun when you guys came up to Alberts.
> Gerry lives less than 10 mins. from me and Mo's pretty close.


Deem,
Just shoot me a PM when you have a Saturday in mind. We will try and set something up. Would love to have you guys come down and herf with us.


----------



## zemekone

Deem said:


> And either is Rob
> 
> My best bet for herfing with you guys (would love to) may have to be a Sat. day and would try to bring some LA/OC guys. The weather is getting better and some planning might be in order.......what do ya think?
> It was fun when you guys came up to Alberts.
> Gerry lives less than 10 mins. from me and Mo's pretty close.


10 min away from deem, but i still see the S.H.I.T crew more... :r


----------



## Puffy69

zemekone said:


> 10 min away from deem, but i still see the S.H.I.T crew more... :r


hell im 4000miles away and i made it..:r


----------



## SDmate

Rock Star said:


> hell im 4000miles away and i made it..:r


good times mate!:al :cb


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> I think I'm ready to fire one up this thursday, my house this week around 6:30 unless I have a relapse. I've got a bunch of beer to get rid of.:al





pnoon said:


> I thought Bob was hosting but, then again, I could be wrong.
> I'll go wherever the beer is.


You two sort it out and let us know where we should be Thursday.


----------



## Deem

zemekone said:


> 10 min away from deem, but i still see the S.H.I.T crew more... :r


Hummmmm, I know he likes you guys better


----------



## galaga

Deem said:


> Hummmmm, I know he likes you guys better


Of course he does. All your smokes are so old they're falling apart....

I will be late or a no-show this week. College info night at the HS....


----------



## zemekone

galaga said:


> I will be late or a no-show this week. College info night at the HS....


i thought you already graduated ricky boy?


----------



## galaga

zemekone said:


> i thought you already graduated ricky boy?


One more Gerry, one more to go!!


----------



## zemekone

galaga said:


> One more Gerry, one more to go!!


good luck bro... i was reading the staticitics and its getting pretty crazy to go to school...


----------



## SDmate

is it 6:30pm yet:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

Have fun, guys.


----------



## zemekone

just got off the phone with GOATLOCKER, SDmate, Beerbob, SDbeerman, and Pnoon... man i seriously miss herfing with you guys! thanks for the call made my night!


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> just got off the phone with GOATLOCKER, SDmate, Beerbob, SDbeerman, and Pnoon... man i seriously miss herfing with you guys! thanks for the call made my night!


Missed you, too, Gerry. Thanks for your input on the next target for the SHIT Bomb


----------



## SDmate

**NOTICE TO ALL S.H.I.Ters**

*there will be a late start time of 7pm at Beerbobs this week* :al :al


----------



## Bigwaved

SDmate said:


> **NOTICE TO ALL S.H.I.Ters**
> 
> *there will be a late start time of 7pm at Beerbobs this week* :al :al


 Still adjusting the DST?


----------



## SDmate

Bigwaved said:


> Still adjusting the DST?


Bob is on stuck on BST Blarney Stone Time


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> Bob is on stuck on BST Blarney Stone Time


Do we need a pre-herf for the S.H.I.T. Herf?
Callahan's - 6:00pm - PC or smaller.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

pnoon said:


> Do we need a pre-herf for the S.H.I.T. Herf?
> Callahan's - 6:00pm - PC or smaller.


:cb mmmm, Irish Nachos! :dr I don't think we will be needing the gas heaters.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Do we need a pre-herf for the S.H.I.T. Herf?
> Callahan's - 6:00pm - PC or smaller.


Now that is committment.


----------



## pnoon

GOAT LOCKER said:


> :cb mmmm, Irish Nachos! :dr I don't think we will be needing the gas heaters.


Was that my phone?
:r :r :r


----------



## SD Beerman

Please no open flames around Pete and Irish Nachos.:r


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> Was that my phone?
> :r :r :r


HOLY CRAP! that was PURE COMEDY!


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> HOLY CRAP! that was PURE COMEDY!


:tpd: 
Has to rank up there with the top 5 funniest S.H.I.T. herf moments. (and it was a SUNDAY!)
:r


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Was that my phone?
> :r :r :r


 that's what was making the table vibrate.....:BS 
it was the Kimchi


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> Has to rank up there with the top 5 funniest S.H.I.T. herf moments. (and it was a SUNDAY!)
> :r


up there with pink shirt!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

pnoon said:


> Was that my phone?
> :r :r :r


I'm just glad you were down wind! :BS


----------



## SDmate

hey Rick what time's the AA meeting this week:al:al :ss


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> hey Rick what time's the AA meeting this week:al:al :ss


When you get there -- you and Rascol might have to start w/o me b/c Matt's got a game Thursday. Beer will be in the cooler you know how to hook up the heater if it's cold. Bring your heater if you think of it noonie.


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> When you get there -- you and Rascol might have to start w/o me b/c Matt's got a game Thursday. Beer will be in the cooler you know how to hook up the heater if it's cold. Bring your heater if you think of it noonie.


Will do.


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> When you get there -- you and Rascol might have to start w/o me b/c Matt's got a game Thursday. Beer will be in the cooler you know how to hook up the heater if it's cold. Bring your heater if you think of it noonie.


I maybe a little late too, Sam has an away game at La Jolla high


----------



## gabebdog1

so were at ricks tomorrow?


----------



## SDmate

gabebdog1 said:


> so were at ricks tomorrow?


we sure are:cb 
you gonna come down with Gerry again mate?


----------



## SD Beerman

gabebdog1 said:


> so were at ricks tomorrow?


Are you going to make it? It'll be good to see you Gabe.


----------



## gabebdog1

si :ss


----------



## j6ppc

y'all enjoy!


----------



## zemekone

Last night was a lil rainy,but with good company and ok smokes WHO GIVES A EFF!
It seems like everytime i go to the s.h.i.t herf i some home with presents :tu 
Thank you Galaga for hosting...
Thank you Pnoon for letting me borrow a sweater (my dumb ass for got one)...
Thank you Beerbob for the shirt...
Thank you SDbeerman for the shirt and the wine...
just ok smokes for the night:

70ish Partagas Eminentes
80ish Monte Especial
85 RyJ churchill tubo
94 CoRo
95 Cohiba corona especial
98 HdM du Depute
98 ERdM Grandes de Espana
98 RyJ Celesyiales Fino (frickin EXCELLENT)
00 Bolivar Regentes
01 RG lonsdale
04 Cauba Distinguido
03 Cauba Salamon
04 Nestors Reserve (you wonder huh? they are pretty nice actually)
05 Ramon Allones Special Select
05 Partagas Serie P #2
06 Partagas Short
06 Partagas Corona
06 PL Lonsdale Regional


to the next person who get the S.H.I.T bomb HAHA sucka! :gn


----------



## SDmate

wow whatta herf ..
I showed up late & missed al the thunder n lightin 
didn't miss gettin a wet arse from the chair though:hn 
big crowd late night & it was great to see our mates Gabe & Gerry
A lot of shitty sticks died last night 

*note*
whoever is gettin S.H.I.T bombed this week is in for trouble:ss 
A whole lotta high grade explosives were used..


----------



## pnoon

A great herf last night. Great company and great smokes. Not a disappointing BOTL or stick in the bunch.

And we wouldn't have had ANY rain if Gabe hadn't been whining about the Lakers.


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> Last night was a lil rainy,but with good company and ok smokes WHO GIVES A EFF!
> It seems like everytime i go to the s.h.i.t herf i some home with presents :tu
> Thank you Galaga for hosting...
> Thank you Pnoon for letting me borrow a sweater (my dumb ass for got one)...
> Thank you Beerbob for the shirt...
> Thank you SDbeerman for the shirt and the wine...
> just ok smokes for the night:
> 
> 70ish Partagas Eminentes
> 80ish Monte Especial
> 85 RyJ churchill tubo
> 94 CoRo
> 95 Cohiba corona especial
> 98 HdM du Depute
> 98 ERdM Grandes de Espana
> 98 RyJ Celesyiales Fino (frickin EXCELLENT)
> 00 Bolivar Regentes
> 01 RG lonsdale
> 04 Cauba Distinguido
> 03 Cauba Salamon
> 04 Nestors Reserve (you wonder huh? they are pretty nice actually)
> 05 Ramon Allones Special Select
> 05 Partagas Serie P #2
> 06 Partagas Short
> 06 Partagas Corona
> 06 PL Lonsdale Regional
> 
> to the next person who get the S.H.I.T bomb HAHA sucka! :gn


Did you show up naked or something? Nice cigar list. You and those old guys know how to roll.


----------



## galaga

Man, it took Gabe two hours to quit whinging about the Lakers -- he had to watch real basket ball...Glad you came down, good luck with the nesting instinct. Great night fellas, thx for the gifts: Master Chief -- you musta felt guilty 'bout missing a week. Really, we would have let you back in w/o having to hand out Sig II's to every body. THX Bro, very generous. And that Nestors was an 89 Gerry, even if it was a second. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

ps. There's no way I remembering all the ages of those bomb sticks, much less the vitolas -- some poor sucka's just gonna have to make do. Where's the hangover smilie??


----------



## Sean9689

Great lineup guys! Wish I coulda been there.


----------



## SD Beerman

It was a good night, Gerry, I want a full report on those wines.:al


----------



## SDmate

My place this week 
6pm start time 
if anyone wants to join us your more than welcome 
pm me for directions


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> My place this week
> 6pm start time
> if anyone wants to join us your more than welcome
> pm me for directions


Is it Thursday yet? :hn


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> Is it Thursday yet? :hn


Alas still Tuesday


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> Alas still Tuesday


Killjoy. :tg


----------



## SD Beerman

:al Mate, I'll be there after my game.:al


----------



## Foz

1 Hour and 6 minutes to go time! See you then


----------



## pnoon

Foz said:


> 1 Hour and 6 minutes to go time! See you then


Woo Hoo!!
Foz is in da house!


----------



## Bigwaved

You old guys keep it down...


----------



## galaga

Nother S.H.I.T.y herf fellas. THX for the Rye Larry, never had any of that before - very tasty & I'll get you back. THX for the Sig II MC. Good to see ya again Foz, thx for joining us old guys. :ss :tu


----------



## Foz

It was good seeing you all again too. I'm looking forward to our next herf together sometime in October :ss


----------



## SD Beerman

Stay safe out there.:u


----------



## pnoon

My place this week.
6:00pm should work.
:ss :al 

First Padres/S.H.I.T. herf of the season. :tu


----------



## SDmate

H3LL YEAH!!!!.... WOOHOOO!!!.. 
I'm ready already..:tu :ss


----------



## SD Beerman

SDmate said:


> H3LL YEAH!!!!.... WOOHOOO!!!..
> I'm ready already..:tu :ss


He lives for this.


----------



## Bigwaved

Sounds like a good time. Baseball thrown into the mix, too. It figures the one I get to be at is a dark one...


----------



## gorob23

Bigwaved said:


> Sounds like a good time. Baseball thrown into the mix, too. It figures the one I get to be at is a dark one...


Do they play baseball in Diego? I still remember the Taco uni's :r

Rob:w


----------



## Bigwaved

gorob23 said:


> Do they play baseball in Diego? I still remember the Taco uni's :r
> 
> Rob:w


These?:


----------



## SDmate

Pete you got enough gas for tonight:ss 
edit**
I mean propane .... I know your personal supply is endless


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> Pete you got enough gas for tonight:ss
> edit**
> I mean propane .... I know your personal supply is endless


I do - on BOTH counts. 
Don't forget to bring the heater.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> I do - on BOTH counts.
> Don't forget to bring the heater.


what??...you want to borrow yer heater back:r :sl


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> what??...you want to borrow yer heater back:r :sl


And if I'm REALLY lucky the OBDG will bring my chairs so you guys have a place to sit.


----------



## pnoon

And let's not forget who may be the next target for a S.H.I.T. bomb.


----------



## galaga

Bring the empties too mate, maybe noonie can refill them.....


----------



## gorob23

Love those Uni's what's on the food menu tonight ?:w


----------



## SDmate

gorob23 said:


> Love those Uni's what's on the food menu tonight ?:w


 the usual.....beer:al


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> the usual.....beer:al


& port & scotch.
:tu :al


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> & port & scotch.
> :tu :al


I'll bring over the Glenlivet..:al :al


----------



## Bigwaved

gorob23 said:


> Love those Uni's what's on the food menu tonight ?:w


Tacos! :ss


----------



## SDmate

is it time yet....:ss


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> is it time yet....:ss


Yep!


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Yep!


but do ya have any chairs to sit on


----------



## cigarflip

WTF? You guys stooped so low that you let Gorob23 aka Dolphinshorts in? 





BTW, that's his birthday present to himself... to finally make it to SD.:bl


----------



## thschrminm

cigarflip said:


> WTF? You guys stooped so low that you let Gorob23 aka Dolphinshorts in?


Rob made it down to San Diego on his own!!! :al

Our little Rob is all growns up, he's all growns up!!!

Hope you guys stayed up til 4 in the AM!!! :w


----------



## pnoon

cigarflip said:


> WTF? You guys stooped so low that you let Gorob23 aka Dolphinshorts in?
> 
> BTW, that's his birthday present to himself... to finally make it to SD.:bl





thschrminm said:


> Rob made it down to San Diego on his own!!! :al
> 
> Our little Rob is all growns up, he's all growns up!!!
> 
> Hope you guys stayed up til 4 in the AM!!! :w


Yes. It's true.
I nearly fell out of my chair when Rob shows up at a S.H.I.T. herf!!!!!

Of all the guys from "up north" to show. We were honored to have him as the newest member of the S.H.I.T. crew.

Glad you could make it Rob. Good smokes. Good eats (home made ceviche). Good times. You no longer have to take any more sh!t from those that haven't made it down to San Diego.

Yep, I'm talkin to you Jose. Albert. And any other monkeys listening in.


----------



## gorob23

:z 

:w Thanks for having me, good time as I expected..:tu


----------



## galaga

gorob23 said:


> :z
> 
> :w Thanks for having me, good time as I expected..:tu


THX for the eats and smokes SHIT head ---

I'm still laughing :r

ps. pretty good baseball game, huh?


----------



## gorob23

galaga said:


> THX for the eats and smokes SHIT head ---
> 
> I'm still laughing :r
> 
> ps. pretty good baseball game, huh?


I can't believe You guys Made me watch Pro Baseball:tg at elast the good guys won 

and for the record I am NOT a guest  Just remember you never know when or where I show up..kinda like a cold :w


----------



## galaga

gorob23 said:


> I can't believe You guys Made me watch Pro Baseball:tg at elast the good guys won
> 
> and for the record I am NOT a guest  Just remember you never know when or where I show up..kinda like a cold :w


:r

OK S.H. -- you don't get out much, do you?


----------



## SD Beerman

My house this week, not Bob's. :tu :al


----------



## gorob23

SD Beerman said:


> My house this week, not Bob's. :tu :al


Is that ANY closer to me :ss


----------



## SDmate

gorob23 said:


> Is that ANY closer to me :ss


about a half mile


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> My house this week, not Bob's. :tu :al


Is it time yet? :ss :al


----------



## zemekone




----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


>


What? 
You're invited!


----------



## gorob23

SDmate said:


> about a half mile


:sb That's NOT closer!! :r


----------



## SD Beerman

Gerry, I had some wine for you to try. :al


----------



## Foz

Hey gents, I'm still alive and well out here in the middle of the Pacific. I had to throw my own little S.H.I.T. herf out here last night. I'm not sure how much I'm allowed to say about where are and where we are headed now but it looks like we will be skipping past the jungle so we can get our boots in the sand a little bit quicker. On the bright side, I'll be smoking fewer cigars in a small metal room crowded with cigarette smokers. Take it easy gents and enjoy that solid ground under your feet.

Chris


----------



## SDmate

Great hearing from ya Chris :tu 
Stay safe out there mate:u


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> Great hearing from ya Chris :tu
> Stay safe out there mate:u


Took the words right outta my mouth.
Keep in touch when you can, Foz.


----------



## pnoon

Where are we at this week?
:ss


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Where are we at this week?
> :ss


BeerBobs???


----------



## LeafHog

SDmate said:


> BeerBobs???


that guy really knows his cigars! :r 

WHO AM I TALKING TO???????????????????


----------



## pnoon

LeafHog said:


> that guy really knows his cigars! :r
> 
> WHO AM I TALKING TO???????????????????


That depends on which BeerBob yer talking to!


----------



## SD Beerman

SDmate said:


> Great hearing from ya Chris :tu
> Stay safe out there mate:u


:tpd:


----------



## SD Beerman

The package has been sent. I can hear the missile on it's descent.


----------



## SDmate

anybody heard from CuabaBob??..errrr BeerBob 
he hasn't answered his cell


----------



## SDmate

Just got a call from Bob 
We S.H.I.T at his place tomorrow starting at around 6:30pm-7pm
he's got BB practice so he maybe a little late but said "you know where the Beer is":al :al :ss


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> Just got a call from Bob
> We S.H.I.T at his place tomorrow starting at around 6:30pm-7pm
> he's got BB practice so he maybe a little late but said "you know where the Beer is":al :al :ss


Can we go there NOW?
:ss :al


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Can we go there NOW?
> :ss :al


I'm there already :al:al :ss


----------



## backwoods

SDmate said:


> I'm there already :al:al :ss


mee too!

have a good HERF guys:tu :ss


----------



## pnoon

backwoods said:


> mee too!
> 
> have a good HERF guys:tu :ss


Wish you could join us in person.


----------



## backwoods

pnoon said:


> Wish you could join us in person.


Im still trying to convince the wife to let me go...even tho I have never taken her to California:tg ah well....one day I might just land on your doorstep


----------



## 12stones

Hey guys. Just wanted to let you know that I'm going to be in Tijuana for a couple days starting May 1st (leaving Thursday). I don't have a ride (company I'm auditing is providing the transpo) so making it to SD might be difficult, but would like to meet up with whoever however and whatever we can work out.

Let me know. Gerry's got my cell or you can PM me.


----------



## galaga

12stones said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to let you know that I'm going to be in Tijuana for a couple days starting May 1st (leaving Thursday). I don't have a ride (company I'm auditing is providing the transpo) so making it to SD might be difficult, but would like to meet up with whoever however and whatever we can work out.
> 
> Let me know. Gerry's got my cell or you can PM me.


Where are youstaying? Keep us in the loop, we can change to Wednesday.


----------



## gorob23

galaga said:


> we can change to Wednesday.


:c You made me SNEAK in on a Thursday, you never said anything about :tg changing stuff :tg

12stones, make it happen they are old guys but they are good guys :tu


----------



## 12stones

galaga said:


> Where are youstaying? Keep us in the loop, we can change to Wednesday.


I'll be staying at the Grand Hotel in TJ. Not sure if that helps or not cause I don't know specifically where that is.


----------



## SDmate

is it time yet!! :ss 
is the beer cold Rick:al :al


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> is it time yet!! :ss
> is the beer cold Rick:al :al


Actually it is -- but don't drink it all and take Rascol for a short walk too. Youse guys have fun. :ss :tu


----------



## 12stones

Just wanted to let you know that the trip is confirmed for next week. Wednesday will be the best day for me as I'm flying out Thursday night. I'll PM you Rick to give you my contact details and let's see what we can work out.


----------



## SDmate

Whos up for a *S*o*H*appy*I*t's*T*uesday herf
I've gotta get one last herf in before I go to NZ


----------



## 12stones

Just found out I'm flying in Tuesday morning and have all day to do nothing and then flying out Friday morning. Let me know what you guys are planning.


----------



## galaga

You think you can do Tuesday then? We could kill two birds with one stone.....


----------



## SDmate

12stones said:


> Just found out I'm flying in Tuesday morning and have all day to do nothing and then flying out Friday morning. Let me know what you guys are planning.



sounds like we're gonna get stoned ..:ss


----------



## 12stones

galaga said:


> You think you can do Tuesday then? We could kill two birds with one stone.....


I should be able to. I just found out that I don't have the whole day like I thought, but it shouldn't be a problem to do Tuesday night. I'll just need to be picked up at the border.


----------



## Bigwaved

Is it June yet? Tap, tap, tap...


----------



## galaga

12stones said:


> I should be able to. I just found out that I don't have the whole day like I thought, but it shouldn't be a problem to do Tuesday night. I'll just need to be picked up at the border.


Well if she yanks on your arm and has one of those tube tops and a short skirt on, ya might think twice; personally I would go to this place called the Penthouse over on Revolution..... :2


----------



## 12stones

galaga said:


> Well if she yanks on your arm and has one of those tube tops and a short skirt on, ya might think twice; personally I would go to this place called the Penthouse over on Revolution..... :2


Just lead the way, Rick. :tu


----------



## galaga

Now appearing in a special Tuesday night edition of the S.H.I.T., 12stones. noonie is going south to pick him up  . See ya soon boys. :ss :tu


----------



## SDmate

wear ya woolies boys it's gonna be a cold one


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

galaga said:


> Now appearing in a special Tuesday night edition of the S.H.I.T., 12stones. noonie is going south to pick him up  . See ya soon boys. :ss :tu


You boys better take good care of Ricky. I want him in good condition when he gets back to Houston!

(You know--pasty complexion, big dark circles under his bloodhsot eyes, etc :cb)


----------



## SDmate

Corona Gigante said:


> You boys better take good care of Ricky. I want him in good condition when he gets back to Houston!
> 
> (You know--pasty complexion, big dark circles under his bloodhsot eyes, etc :cb)


sorry mate we wrecked him with a few shitty ol smokes.....he'll never be the same:ss


----------



## pnoon

Another great herf.

Special guest star 12stones (Ricky). It was great to meet you, brother. 
Good smokes + good drink + good laughs = good times. We look forward to herfing with you again soon.









Back row L to R: Steve (SDmate), Eric (GOAT LOCKER), Peter (pnoon), Larry (SD Beerman)
Front row L to R: Bob (Beerbob), Ricky (12stones), Rick (galaga)









The crappy old smokes Steve's mentioned (in no particular order):
70s Partagas 898NV
70s Boli PC
92 SLR Lonsdale
98 ERDM Grandes de Espana
98 Montecristo Especiale No. 1
01 RA 898
83 ERDM Panatela Larga
06 Upmann Corona Major
99 SCdLH La Punta
97 Boli PC
06 Cuaba Exclusivo
98 Punch Corona
06 RASCC
03 or 04 Gerard BBF


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> You boys better take good care of Ricky. I want him in good condition when he gets back to Houston!
> 
> (You know--pasty complexion, big dark circles under his bloodhsot eyes, etc :cb)


Nicholas, they took great care of me, let me tell you. The alcohol flowed freely and the smokes were wonderful. Who ever thought that 30 year old cigars could have so much flavor? And the laughs were loud and plentiful. It was a great time and I can't wait to be able to herf with the S.H.I.T.ers again.

Guys, you definitely know how to make a guy feel welcome. I appreciate all the great smokes, the great drinks, and most of all the chance to herf with some great guys. Let's do it again soon.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

12stones said:


> Nicholas, they took great care of me, let me tell you. The alcohol flowed freely and the smokes were wonderful. Who ever thought that 30 year old cigars could have so much flavor? And the laughs were loud and plentiful. It was a great time and I can't wait to be able to herf with the S.H.I.T.ers again.
> 
> Guys, you definitely know how to make a guy feel welcome. I appreciate all the great smokes, the great drinks, and most of all the chance to herf with some great guys. Let's do it again soon.


Wow - great night looks like for all ya'll!! (practicing my American)

Sounds like you got abit spoiled there Ricky!!:ss

I can't wait to meet them in a couple of weeks myself!


----------



## 12stones

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Wow - great night looks like for all ya'll!! (practicing my American)
> 
> Sounds like you got abit spoiled there Ricky!!:ss
> 
> I can't wait to meet them in a couple of weeks myself!


They'll definitely take care of ya, Michelle. They even let me help pick out the next S.H.I.T bomb...but I ain't tellin'.


----------



## pnoon

Sad news, brothers and sisters. There will be no S.H.I.T. herf this week. All of the regulars have prior commitments preventing attendance. I can't remember when, if ever, there was "No S.H.I.T."

Back in the groove next week, 5/10, at Larry's (SD Beerman).


----------



## SD Beerman

It was S.o H.appy I.t's T.uesday this week.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Sad news, brothers and sisters. There will be no S.H.I.T. herf this week. All of the regulars have prior commitments preventing attendance. I can't remember when, if ever, there was "No S.H.I.T."
> 
> Back in the groove next week, 5/10, at Larry's (SD Beerman).


ya bloody pikers!!:c 
I give ya a call from NZ & I find out from Pete that ya all wimped out ....WTF!!!!


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> ya bloody pikers!!:c
> I give ya a call from NZ & I find out from Pete that ya all wimped out ....WTF!!!!


A S.H.I.T. herf isn't $hit without you, mate.


----------



## 12stones

&%$#in, [email protected]%^&*in, ^%^*^, dammit!

Plans got changed again so I won't be there again when I thought. It's pushed another two weeks and is also subject to change. I'll let you guys know as it gets closer to time. I've got a couple sticks reserved for PPP.


----------



## pnoon

12stones said:


> &%$#in, [email protected]%^&*in, ^%^*^, dammit!
> 
> Plans got changed again so I won't be there again when I thought. It's pushed another two weeks and is also subject to change. I'll let you guys know as it gets closer to time. I've got a couple sticks reserved for PPP.


Bad luck, Ricky. But we are here EVERY Thursday and even on other days when visitors are in town. Shoot one of us a PM when your scedule is solidified.


----------



## SD Beerman

My place Thursday. 6:30, I have practice but you all know where the beer is. :al


----------



## gabebdog1

fuc I need to make 1 of these again... ya guys got any new cigars for me??:ss


----------



## pnoon

gabebdog1 said:


> fuc I need to make 1 of these again... ya guys got any new cigars for me??:ss


Yep!


----------



## SD Beerman

pnoon said:


> Yep!


Lots.


----------



## j6ppc

You guys have a great herf tonight. See y'all in 2 weeks!


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> You guys have a great herf tonight. See y'all in 2 weeks!


:tpd: ... Six weeks...


----------



## j6ppc

Bigwaved said:


> :tpd: ... Six weeks...


Jeez almost Ocho 
Hey don't forget all of you old guys are invited to the pre pre pre herf @ ours as well.


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> Jeez almost Ocho
> Hey don't forget all of you old guys are invited to the pre pre pre herf @ ours as well.


Who hoo! Bacon pre pre pre herf!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

gabebdog1 said:


> fuc I need to make 1 of these again... ya guys got any new cigars for me??:ss


24th????? 



j6ppc said:


> You guys have a great herf tonight. See y'all in 2 weeks!


Me too!! Can't wait!!


----------



## pnoon

The S.H.I.T. herf on the 24th WILL be memorable.
The usual suspects and a bunch of guest S.H.I.T.ers.

Definitely looking forward to this one!


----------



## Foz

Hello again gents, things are going very well out here. I had a chance to smoke quite a few cigars in Guam but didn't have the time in Singapore. Now the fun is done and its time to go to work. I hope things are going well back home and I'll try to drop in again sometime soon.

Chris


----------



## galaga

Thanks for checking in Chris...... keep on keeping on, sir.


----------



## pnoon

This week's herf at my place.
Come on by any time. I'll be here.


----------



## j6ppc

Is it Thursday yet??


Where will KiwiS.H.I.T. will be?
I probably am not welcome anyway lacking references and all...


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> Is it Thursday yet??
> 
> Where will KiwiS.H.I.T. will be?
> I probably am not welcome anyway lacking references and all...


We will be at BeerBob's next week. Michelle is welcome. For you, Jon, we will make an exception.  I will be in touch soon so we can coordinate hooking up and/or directions to Bob's.


----------



## galaga

j6ppc said:


> Is it Thursday yet??
> 
> Where will KiwiS.H.I.T. will be?
> I probably am not welcome anyway lacking references and all...


You're old enough.......


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

pnoon said:


> The S.H.I.T. herf on the 24th WILL be memorable.
> The usual suspects and a bunch of guest S.H.I.T.ers.
> 
> Definitely looking forward to this one!





j6ppc said:


> Is it Thursday yet??
> 
> Where will KiwiS.H.I.T. will be?
> I probably am not welcome anyway lacking references and all...





pnoon said:


> We will be at BeerBob's next week. Michelle is welcome. For you, Jon, we will make an exception.  I will be in touch soon so we can coordinate hooking up and/or directions to Bob's.


Woohoo - only 8 more sleeps - Awesome way for me to spend my last night in the US of A. 
Picking up the marmite tomorrow - and yes - you have to try it (if you haven't already) since that Steve bloke has been poisoning you all with that crappy vegemite stuff!!


----------



## pnoon

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Woohoo - only 8 more sleeps - Awesome way for me to spend my last night in the US of A.
> Picking up the marmite tomorrow - and yes - you have to try it (if you haven't already) *since that Steve bloke has been poisoning you all with that crappy vegemite stuff!*!


No kidding.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

pnoon said:


> No kidding.


Hahaha - (is he still logging in while he's away?? oops!). I will poison you all with the chartreuse!!


----------



## pnoon

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hahaha - (is he still logging in while he's away?? oops!).


Yep
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=937290&postcount=3428


----------



## gorob23

pnoon said:


> This week's herf at my place.
> Come on by any time. I'll be here.


Careful it is kinda like the Old Dean Martin Show..You never know WHO will wlak in the back gate


----------



## SD Beerman

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hahaha - (is he still logging in while he's away?? oops!). I will poison you all with the chartreuse!!


Green or Yellow?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

SD Beerman said:


> Green or Yellow?


Green baby Green!!! other stuff isn't strong enough!!


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> This week's herf at my place.
> Come on by any time. I'll be here.


The beer is on ice. The smoking lamp is lit.
Time for another good S.H.I.T.


----------



## Bigwaved

Have fun, guys and kiwis.


----------



## j6ppc

Enjoy all!
I'll see you next week.


----------



## pnoon

Never had a bad S.H.I.T. 
Some are better than others. 
It's usually the bigger ones that feel better.


----------



## 12stones

Have a good S.H.I.T. for me guys. Wish I could be there.


----------



## pnoon

12stones said:


> Have a good S.H.I.T. for me guys. Wish I could be there.


Very soon, my friend. :tu


----------



## EvanS

hey all - is this generally a private (local) S.H.I.T. or do you tend you just leave the stall door open? I've been thinking about inquiring for a while now and I may end up spending some work time in SD soon anyway. I'd enjoy meeting up...


----------



## ComicBookFreak

EvanS said:


> hey all - is this generally a private (local) S.H.I.T. or do you tend you just leave the stall door open? I've been thinking about inquiring for a while now and I may end up spending some work time in SD soon anyway. I'd enjoy meeting up...


Watch out for this guy if you go to the S.H.I.T. herfs.:r









Dancing galaga courtesy of DonWeb

Sorry galaga, I couldn't resist. 

CBF:w


----------



## galaga

EvanS said:


> hey all - is this generally a private (local) S.H.I.T. or do you tend you just leave the stall door open? I've been thinking about inquiring for a while now and I may end up spending some work time in SD soon anyway. I'd enjoy meeting up...


There's only two sins that won't allow you into the S.H.I.T. herf. Those who post in the coffee roasting thread without ever having roasted, those who are from Hacienda Heights, and those who get their wife to apologize for posting in the roasting thread without ever having roasted.....only three sins that won't allow you into the S.H.I.T herf....fear and surprise, get out the comfy cushion..... sorry, flashback ...send someone a PM... This Thursday would be a great one to attend... Unless of course you are CBF....:tg :bx and :r Brent


----------



## j6ppc

Hell they even let me attend from time to time.
Oh- Michelle & I still need Bob's addy (he's hosting next week if memory serves).

On a semi related note we will very likely be visiting LCDH TJ pre S.H.I.T. on Thursday; I think Gerry is coming along as well. Any other interested AARP members ping me to coordinate.


----------



## EvanS

galaga said:


> There's only two sins that won't allow you into the S.H.I.T. herf. Those who post in the coffee roasting thread without ever having roasted, those who are from Hacienda Heights, and those who get their wife to apologize for posting in the roasting thread without ever having roasted.....only three sins that won't allow you into the S.H.I.T herf....fear and surprise, get out the comfy cushion..... sorry, flashback ...send someone a PM... This Thursday would be a great one to attend... Unless of course you are CBF....:tg :bx and :r Brent


well good, I guess I'm IN since I'm only 2 for 3 in the sin department. ANY apology given by my wife was done without my knowledge and was totally unauthorized!! Not to mention doubly unintended since even she wasn't sincere. TEEEENAAAAAAA!!! Youoooo gots some 'splainin to do!!!!  making.....her...take.............it............back!!

I sure hope to make it!
_would have been nice to meet CBF and Brent though, oh well.... 
_


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> There's only two sins that won't allow you into the S.H.I.T. herf. Those who post in the coffee roasting thread without ever having roasted, those who are from Hacienda Heights, and those who get their wife to apologize for posting in the roasting thread without ever having roasted.....only three sins that won't allow you into the S.H.I.T herf....fear and surprise, get out the comfy cushion..... sorry, flashback ...send someone a PM... This Thursday would be a great one to attend... Unless of course you are CBF....:tg :bx and :r Brent


I'm in! I'm in!


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> Hell they even let me attend from time to time.
> Oh- Michelle & I still need Bob's addy (he's hosting next week if memory serves).
> 
> On a semi related note we will very likely be visiting LCDH TJ pre S.H.I.T. on Thursday; I think Gerry is coming along as well. Any other interested AARP members ping me to coordinate.


Are we going to see the painted donkey at the pre SoCal S.H.I.T herf too? Huh, are we, huh, huh? :r


----------



## j6ppc

Bigwaved said:


> Are we going to see the painted donkey at the pre SoCal S.H.I.T herf too? Huh, are we, huh, huh? :r


I'd like to think that can be arranged...


----------



## SD Beerman

It's a zebra I tell ya....


----------



## Bigwaved

SD Beerman said:


> It's a zebra I tell ya....


Are you brave enough to eat the bacon wrapped mystery "dog" next to the zebra?


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> I'd like to think that can be arranged...


Why would we miss that opportunity?


----------



## j6ppc

Bigwaved said:


> Why would we miss that opportunity?


Step away from the donkey walk past the bacon wrapped goo proceed without hesitation past the tempting displays of glass topped cohibas and chiclets sold by fetching urchins and enter the haven that is LCDH.


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> Step away from the donkey walk past the bacon wrapped goo proceed without hesitation past the tempting displays of glass topped cohibas and chiclets sold by fetching urchins and enter the haven that is LCDH.


Easy to do until a pack of Cornonas or margaritas or mojitos start to seep into the id control panel...


----------



## Bigwaved

This one time at band camp, after way to many of something or other, a fellow knucklehead and I had a "who will die first by eating the bacon wrapped "dogs" contest"...we were killing time to get back over the border since we "had" to see Siouxsie Souix in concert even though it was a 'no-no" for Marines to be in a foreign country past a certain time.


----------



## SD Beerman

Bigwaved said:


> Are you brave enough to eat the bacon wrapped mystery "dog" next to the zebra?


What's wrong with that, it's got bacon around it.


----------



## Bigwaved

SD Beerman said:


> What's wrong with that, it's got bacon around it.


That is the spirit!


----------



## j6ppc

Is it Thursday yet???


----------



## j6ppc

Still Tuesday... Damn


----------



## pnoon

Never, ever, rush a good S.H.I.T.


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> Never, ever, rush a good S.H.I.T.


I won't Peter - good advice. It is, however, *Thursday*. .
See ya in a few hours.


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> I won't Peter - good advice. It is, however, *Thursday*. .
> See ya in a few hours.


Yes, it is *Thursday*

Think I'm gonna S.H.I.T. all day.


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Yes, it is *Thursday*
> 
> Think I'm gonna S.H.I.T. all day.


Be careful when you S.H.I.T. on Michelle!!


----------



## galaga

icehog3 said:


> Be careful when you S.H.I.T. on Michelle!!


Us "old guys" can handle her.....


----------



## icehog3

galaga said:


> Us "old guys" can handle her.....


Be careful not to short out your pacemaker Rick!!


----------



## 12stones

I'm sure you guys will take good care of Michelle. Wish I could be there.


----------



## SD Beerman

Where are we at this week?


----------



## galaga

SD Beerman said:


> Where are we at this week?


Rascol's back yard.......:ss:tu


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

galaga said:


> Rascol's back yard.......:ss:tu


Tonite is "College Night" at my daughter's HS. Unless it ends early, I'll see you guys next week.  Say hi to Rascol.


----------



## Foz

Hello again gents, I can't say specifically where I'm at right now due to opsec but I can say it's great to have my feet on solid ground again, even if it is 110-115 during the day. We've been enjoying our cigars our here at the rapid rate now that we don't have to crawl down a whole on the ship to smoke. Enjoy some good one's back home tonight. I look forward to joining you again in the (hopefully) not so distant future.

Chris


----------



## j6ppc

Enjoy guys see ya in a couple weeks


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

A little birdy just told me that there may have been consumption of Chartreuse at tonights Herf???? Tell me it is so!!! Hahahaa - Wish i had known earlier (forget since it is Friday here) and I would have made a guest phone appearance!! There is always next week!!!!

Hope you guys had a good night which i have no doubt that you did.

Missing ya all already!


----------



## pnoon

Kiwi Michelle said:


> A little birdy just told me that there may have been consumption of Chartreuse at tonights Herf???? Tell me it is so!!! Hahahaa - Wish i had known earlier (forget since it is Friday here) and I would have made a guest phone appearance!! There is always next week!!!!
> 
> Hope you guys had a good night which i have no doubt that you did.
> 
> Missing ya all already!


Yes. It's true!
We miss you, too, Michelle.
Definitely give us a call next week. I think Ricky (12stones) will be in town.


----------



## pnoon

This week's herf is at Larry's (SD Beerman). 6:30pm
Ricky will be there as a returning guest S.H.I.T.er.

:ss :al and :r


----------



## j6ppc

Y'all have fun. I'd try to drive down but tomorrow looks to be a hella bad day already @ work and well... its still today.


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> Y'all have fun. I'd try to drive down but tomorrow looks to be a hella bad day already @ work and well... its still today.


If you change your mind, there is always a seat for you at the S.H.I.T. herf.


----------



## 12stones

pnoon said:


> This week's herf is at Larry's (SD Beerman). 6:30pm
> Ricky will be there as a returning guest S.H.I.T.er.
> 
> :ss :al and :r


Yessiree, and I've got a special cigar for some PPP'ing. Yeehaw!


----------



## j6ppc

j6ppc said:


> Y'all have fun. I'd try to drive down but tomorrow looks to be a hella bad day already @ work and well... its still today.


Thanks Peter- Today started w/ a dead truck.
Much merriment ensued @ work (the dead truck was the high point)

Regards to RIcky - I had been flirting w/ driving down but my truck settled that


----------



## pnoon

Last night's herf was a good one. 
Ricky (12stones) was a guest S.H.I.Ter and it was his birthday. 
We celebrated right!

The joy of Davidoff (Ch. Mouton Rothschild)

Eric (GOAT LOCKER)









Ricky (12stones)


----------



## pnoon

The Green Monster


----------



## pnoon

Siglo VI vs. Cohiba Maduro - PPP comparison

Larry (SD Beerman)









Rick (galaga)









Peter (pnoon)









Bob (BeerBob)


----------



## Bigwaved

Nice! The maduro looks pretty dark, just like you old guys said..


----------



## 12stones

Last night was fantastic! Thanks to the S.H.I.T.ers for taking care of my birthday in style!


----------



## floydp

kewl pics S.H.I.T.T.E.R.S. Hi Ricky..


----------



## RenoB

Good times, guys!

Nice shirt Peter :tu


----------



## gvarsity

Looking good! Great pics.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

pnoon said:


> The Green Monster


Did ya take a pic of them after they had drunk it!!:r That bottle has been at more shit herfs than me!! Glad you had a great night and celebrated Rickys birthday in style. Was great talking to you although it was briefly.


----------



## RPB67

Nice pics.

Watch that Green Monster.... its a killa !


----------



## icehog3

Looks like a fantastic time!


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Looks like a fantastic time!


You're next, Bro.


----------



## backwoods

pnoon said:


> The Green Monster


Do you guys remember anything after this pic was taken?:r

looks like you all had another awesome herf! im still trying to figure out a way to get out there:hn. 
thanks for the pics:tu


----------



## gorob23

:c WTF I How come I never get invited!!!:tg

Rob:w


----------



## j6ppc

Looks like another great S.H.I.T.


----------



## galaga

gorob23 said:


> :c WTF I How come I never get invited!!!:tg
> 
> Rob:w


See item 4 in your tag line......:bx


----------



## galaga

We just got Zorro bombed fellas -- 6 Punch Punches ( I think) We'll have to get together and talk about this. 

" you guys do nice little S.H.I.T. bombs. Enjoy Z"

THX Zorro


----------



## SD Beerman

galaga said:


> We just got Zorro bombed fellas -- 6 Punch Punches ( I think) We'll have to get together and talk about this.
> 
> " you guys do nice little S.H.I.T. bombs. Enjoy Z"
> 
> THX Zorro


Who is this masked man????


----------



## gorob23

galaga said:


> See item 4 in your tag line......:bx


I ONLY started that because I was forced to watch Baseball

BTW I did see your Pod's come back the other night against L.A. that was pretty funny:r

Me I am enjoying the College Games right now. and you know what :tg I will come down to Diego whenI want I won't wait for in an invite :w

be good 
Rob


----------



## cigarflip

:mn


gorob23 said:


> I ONLY started that because I was forced to watch Baseball
> 
> BTW I did see your Pod's come back the other night against L.A. that was pretty funny:r
> 
> Me I am enjoying the College Games right now. and you know what :tg I will come down to Diego whenI want I won't wait for in an invite :w
> 
> be good
> Rob


Need some Stagg's for the S.H.I.T. herf?


----------



## Deem

gorob23 said:


> I ONLY started that because I was forced to watch Baseball
> 
> BTW I did see your Pod's come back the other night against L.A. that was pretty funny:r
> 
> Me I am enjoying the College Games right now. and you know what :tg I will come down to Diego whenI want I won't wait for in an invite :w
> 
> be good
> Rob


He only needs a ride since he doesn't drive beyond the South Bay curtain.
Does that red trolley go that far north?
Love the pics.


----------



## SD Beerman

Rob, you can come down anytime, I'll vouch for you.:tu


----------



## gorob23

SD Beerman said:


> Rob, you can come down anytime, I'll vouch for you.:tu


Oh Don't do that bro, thye will toss you out for sure...Thanks you never know who walks in from behind the door :bl


----------



## pnoon

This week we're back at my house - 6:00pm.

Rob, even YOU are invited.


----------



## DonWeb

pnoon said:


> This week we're back at my house - 6:00pm.
> 
> Rob, even YOU are invited.


sweeeeeet...that means MoB Crew is invited too!


----------



## pnoon

DonWeb said:


> sweeeeeet...that means MoB Crew is invited too!


Always, my friend.


----------



## gorob23

pnoon said:


> This week we're back at my house - 6:00pm.
> 
> Rob, even YOU are invited.


Would Love to but the youngest (12 years old) is playing in a elimination baseball game. They lost today the game took 1 hour for a LL game..go figure


----------



## DonWeb

pnoon said:


> Always, my friend.


ok... i'll be there.


----------



## Bigwaved

I get to go to the one a couple from now! Tap, tap, tap...


----------



## pnoon

DonWeb said:


> ok... i'll be there.


And damned if Tony didn't show up this evening!
What a great surprise to have Tony herf with us again. It was great seeing you again, my friend.
Pics to follow tomorrow.


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> I get to go to the one a couple from now! Tap, tap, tap...


Don't forget your "references"!


----------



## galaga

DonWeb said:


> ok... i'll be there.


And damned if you wasn't. Good to see ya again Bro. THX for stopping by.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Don't forget your "references"!


I bought 'em online. I am all set.


----------



## j6ppc

Bigwaved said:


> I bought 'em online. I am all set.


Dude.... don't ask don't tell remember?? :r:r

tip tap...


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> Dude.... don't ask don't tell remember?? :r:r
> 
> tip tap...


Damn it, Jim...I never get it right. :c


----------



## 12stones

pnoon said:


> And damned if Tony didn't show up this evening!
> What a great surprise to have Tony herf with us again. It was great seeing you again, my friend.
> Pics to follow tomorrow.


Pics, pics!! It's tomorrow already... :ss


----------



## King James

Tony was in cali?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Tony was in cali?


Unless they held the S.H.I.T. Herf in Milwaukee this week.....


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Unless they held the S.H.I.T. Herf in Milwaukee this week.....


they better not have and just not invited me..... haha but seriously, I didn't know Tony was in Cali.. what was he out there for? just to herf?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> they better not have and just not invited me..... haha but seriously, I didn't know Tony was in Cali.. what was he out there for? just to herf?


He's up for a part in the new Jean Claude VanDamme movie.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> He's up for a part in the new Jean Claude VanDamme movie.


SWEET! when does it come out? He is Jean's stunt double I would assume... right?


----------



## pnoon

King James said:


> they better not have and just not invited me.....


You'd just be a no-show anyway? Right?


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> You'd just be a no-show anyway? Right?


dem fightin words!!! :bx


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> You'd just be a no-show anyway? Right?


Rumor is his momma doesn't drive that far...


----------



## 12stones

Bigwaved said:


> Rumor is his momma doesn't drive that far...


:r :r :r Now that's a great lead into a mama joke, but Jimmy don't know me well enough yet. :tu


----------



## pnoon

12stones said:


> Pics, pics!! It's tomorrow already...





King James said:


> Tony was in cali?


Yes indeedy. Tony was here. As always a great time was had by all.

Rick (galaga) and Tony (DonWeb)










Eric (GOAT LOCKER) and Bob (BeerBob)










Larry (SD Beerman) and Eric (GOAT LOCKER)










Tony hit me with a great non-cigar bomb.
A MoB Crew golf shirt. VERY nice.
Some bubbles for fun & games.
And some clamps confused for Dustin & Gerry's lingerie party.


----------



## King James

nice pics!



Bigwaved said:


> Rumor is his momma doesn't drive that far...


gloves are coming off in Sept.!

if i can go..... haha jk


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> .. what was he out there for? just to herf?


family graduation (high school). herf, and casting call.


icehog3 said:


> He's up for a part in the new Jean Claude VanDamme movie.


 dammit. i wasn't able to do the splits well enough.

those darned s.h.i.t. herfer are generous to a fault. i kept my visit mum, so they couldn't plan any tricks. 

in either case... it is always great spending time with these guys.

peter: gracious and generous host - thanks for everything (great seein' ya)

bob: good to meet ya. even though we didn't fire up that cao

rick: sit!  ........ as always it was great to see ya.

larry: good meetin' you too. maybe you can round out your education by learning some australian rules football.

eric: very interesting life you've led. maybe you should stay of the 5, for a few weeks.


----------



## Bigwaved

Thanks for the pictures. Nice shirt. Clamps?


----------



## The MoB

The Don is spreading our reaches to the west coast... well done, brother


And Peter, it is unwise to insult our King......


----------



## pnoon

DonWeb said:


> rick: sit!  ........


Good boy!


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Nice shirt. Clamps?


You can get some pretty strong winds when a Santa Anna blows through. Pete's safe though.


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Good boy!


Now that's a good lookin dog!


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Now that's a good lookin old dog!


:tpd:


----------



## RenoB

Bigwaved said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Nice shirt. *Clamps?*


Typical gift, Tony style 

I remember him bringing backwoods clothespins and just last week he brought me a 60w compact flourescent bulb :r


----------



## SD Beerman

pnoon said:


> Good boy!


Where's the boxer?:r


----------



## gorob23

pnoon said:


> Good boy!


:c WTF were you doing in *my* seat!:bx

Looks like the old guys did it right again :tu

Rob:u


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> You can get some pretty strong winds when Anna blows through.


So, where do you attach the clamp on Peter to get him to stop? Also, how long has he called his methane Anna?


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

DonWeb said:


> family graduation (high school). herf, and casting call.
> dammit. i wasn't able to do the splits well enough.
> 
> those darned s.h.i.t. herfer are generous to a fault. i kept my visit mum, so they couldn't plan any tricks.
> 
> in either case... it is always great spending time with these guys.
> 
> peter: gracious and generous host - thanks for everything (great seein' ya)
> 
> bob: good to meet ya. even though we didn't fire up that cao
> 
> rick: sit!  ........ as always it was great to see ya.
> 
> larry: good meetin' you too. maybe you can round out your education by learning some australian rules football.
> 
> eric: very interesting life you've led. maybe you should stay of the 5, for a few weeks.


Tony, it was great to meet you. Come on back soon! Hopefully I won't have any new stories, lol!


----------



## SDmate

Where we at this week I needs a ceegar :ss


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> Where we at this week I needs a ceegar :ss


FRESH MEAT !!!!!!

We're at Bob's - 6:30-7:00


----------



## Bigwaved

This is the last one before the neighborhood goes to S.H.I.T.. See you all in a week!


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> FRESH MEAT !!!!!!
> 
> We're at Bob's - 6:30-7:00


is it 6:30 yet:ss


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> This is the last one before the neighborhood goes to S.H.I.T.. See you all in a week!


Thanks for the reminder.

Hey guys, we gots to smoke up all da good $hit before next Thursday.


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> is it 6:30 yet:ss


If ya can't wait, you can come by my place at 5:30. Rick is coming by for a martini and a short smoke before we head over to Bob's


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> If ya can't wait, you can come by my place at 5:30. Rick is coming by for a martini and a short smoke before we head over to Bob's


is it 5:30 yet:ss


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> is it 5:30 yet:ss


:r :r


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Hey guys, we gots to smoke up all da good $hit before next Thursday.


_*Doh!!!*_ :r Save the green apple flavored ones.


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> _*Doh!!!*_ :r Save the green apple flavored ones.


Wait till you hear my phone!


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Wait till you hear my phone!


Is that the Verizon nickname mentioned earlier, Scooter?


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> Is that the Verizon nickname mentioned earlier, Scooter?


woof woof


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> woof woof


Shouldn't the noise be more of a dragging sound?


----------



## 12stones

Isn't it past all your bedtimes, you geezers? :r


----------



## pnoon

12stones said:


> Isn't it past all your bedtimes, you geezers? :r


You talk tough for someone so far away. :tg


----------



## 12stones

pnoon said:


> You talk tough for someone so far away. :tg


That's cause I ain't stupid. :tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

12stones said:


> That's cause I ain't stupid. :tu


Says who?????


----------



## 12stones

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Says who?????


Quiet in the peanut gallery before I move your outhouse when you're not looking.


----------



## Bigwaved

12stones said:


> That's cause I ain't stupid. :tu


You must not have gotten the latest memo...


----------



## 12stones

Bigwaved said:


> You must not have gotten the latest memo...


I got it, but I hate it when you write in crayon so I threw it away before reading it.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

12stones said:


> Quiet in the peanut gallery before I move your outhouse when you're not looking.


does that make me an M&M??



Bigwaved said:


> You must not have gotten the latest memo...


He did but he couldn't read it coz he's ..........


----------



## cigar_040

Kiwi Michelle said:


> He did but he couldn't read it coz he's ..........


*NO Short Bus comment...............*


----------



## Bigwaved

12stones said:


> I got it, but I hate it when you write in crayon so I threw it away before reading it.


Those damn midgets!! I warned 'em...:c


----------



## j6ppc

You guys have fun tonight. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

j6ppc said:


> You guys have fun tonight. Looking forward to next week.


Hey guys - tried to ring you tonight but got ya answerphone instead!! Never mind - I am sure you guys had a great night back with Steve in the fold.


----------



## pnoon

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hey guys - tried to ring you tonight but got ya answerphone instead!! Never mind - I am sure you guys had a great night back with Steve in the fold.


Sorry we missed your call. From the voice message it sounded like you all were having a grand old time on Skype.

It was great to have Steve back. We sure missed him.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

pnoon said:


> Sorry we missed your call. From the voice message it sounded like you all were having a grand old time on Skype.
> 
> It was great to have Steve back. We sure missed him.


Silly buggers they were!! Told them to be quiet while I left the message!!
If you want their names for a ban, let me know:r


----------



## King James

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Silly buggers they were!! Told them to be quiet while I left the message!!
> If you want their names for a ban, let me know:r


I thought he did a pretty good job singing lol


----------



## SDmate

This week's S.H.I.T will be on tuesday at my place so we can start the 4th of July early:ss
usual parking disclaimer applies


----------



## j6ppc

Enjoy guys.


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> Enjoy guys.


Jon - you and Carrie are welcome to stay over at my place. Open invitation for you guys. (f__kerb__ch!)


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> (f__kerb__ch!)


That makes me chuckle.


----------



## SD Beerman

Bigwaved said:


> That makes me chuckle.


I know what that means....


----------



## zemekone

was i in on this?


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> was i in on this?


You are in on everything. I think you have a direct line to the wire tap hub or something.


----------



## zemekone

Bigwaved said:


> You are in on everything. I think you have a direct line to the wire tap hub or something.


shhh...


----------



## smokin5

I'll be in San Diego July 11-13, leaving the 14th. My kind of seminar, as it runs 8AM - 12 Noon each day, leaving the rest of the day & night free for indulging. 
I'm staying in Point Loma, slumming it at my mate's aunt's house, but the seminar is at the del Coronado. 

Anyone in the area want to get together for a smoke & a joke?


----------



## SDmate

smokin5 said:


> I'll be in San Diego July 11-13, leaving the 14th. My kind of seminar, as it runs 8AM - 12 Noon each day, leaving the rest of the day & night free for indulging.
> I'm staying in Point Loma, slumming it at my mate's aunt's house, but the seminar is at the del Coronado.
> 
> Anyone in the area want to get together for a smoke & a joke?


do you have any references...


----------



## smokin5

SDmate said:


> do you have any references...


Yeah, but none of them are very complimentary, except for my mom's.
On second thought, her's isn't that good, either! :tg


----------



## pnoon

smokin5 said:


> I'll be in San Diego July 11-13, leaving the 14th. My kind of seminar, as it runs 8AM - 12 Noon each day, leaving the rest of the day & night free for indulging.
> I'm staying in Point Loma, slumming it at my mate's aunt's house, but the seminar is at the del Coronado.
> 
> Anyone in the area want to get together for a smoke & a joke?





smokin5 said:


> Yeah, but none of them are very complimentary, except for my mom's.
> On second thought, her's isn't that good, either! :tg


Well, we'll just have to take her word for it.
I assume you will have a rental car.
Not sure, yet, where we will be on the 12th. Stay tuned to this thread for more info.


----------



## croatan

SHIT time again? And I'm not there. Sucks.

Have fun, guys


----------



## pnoon

croatan said:


> SHIT time again? And I'm not there. Sucks.
> 
> Have fun, guys


James,
Anytime you wish to return, we'll have a seat open for ya - even if we have to boot Steve to the curb.


----------



## croatan

pnoon said:


> James,
> Anytime you wish to return, we'll have a seat open for ya - even if we have to boot Steve to the curb.


:r

Don't boot Steve. He brought the beer.

Thanks, Peter 

You can count on seeing me there again.


----------



## chibnkr

pnoon said:


> Well, we'll just have to take her word for it.
> I assume you will have a rental car.
> Not sure, yet, where we will be on the 12th. Stay tuned to this thread for more info.


Got confirmation that I'm indeed free on the evening of the 11th...no obligation to do a dinner with my colleagues! Let me know if you are still interested in getting together! I can PM my contact info if you like.


----------



## Bigwaved

croatan said:


> SHIT time again? And I'm not there. Sucks.
> 
> Have fun, guys


I am with you, James.


----------



## j6ppc

Y'all have fun - we hanging in the shore; might skype y'all after dinner.
Korean BBQ tomorrow inspired by Rick (damn good eats Rick thanks again).


----------



## j6ppc

chibnkr said:


> Got confirmation that I'm indeed free on the evening of the 11th...no obligation to do a dinner with my colleagues! Let me know if you are still interested in getting together! I can PM my contact info if you like.


I wish I could attend Mike but likely won't be able to make the drive down.


----------



## zemekone

chibnkr said:


> Got confirmation that I'm indeed free on the evening of the 11th...no obligation to do a dinner with my colleagues! Let me know if you are still interested in getting together! I can PM my contact info if you like.


FUKK! i have to go up to LA that day to talk to a guy about some land in the Philippines... How long do u guys plan to be up?


----------



## j6ppc

We just called Peter's cell - he did not pick up U wankers! Check ur vm Peter


----------



## smokin5

pnoon said:


> Well, we'll just have to take her word for it.
> I assume you will have a rental car.
> Not sure, yet, where we will be on the 12th. Stay tuned to this thread for more info.


I will be driving in from that dreaded scorched earth they call Arizona, so unless my wheels melt on the trip through the desert, I should have transportation.
I'll keep tuning in for times & locations for the 11th OR 12th.


----------



## SDmate

j6ppc said:


> We just called Peter's cell - he did not pick up U wankers! Check ur vm Peter


Freakin' skypers!!!......:ss


----------



## pnoon

smokin5 said:


> I'll be in San Diego July 11-13, leaving the 14th. My kind of seminar, as it runs 8AM - 12 Noon each day, leaving the rest of the day & night free for indulging.
> I'm staying in Point Loma, slumming it at my mate's aunt's house, but the seminar is at the del Coronado.
> 
> Anyone in the area want to get together for a smoke & a joke?





chibnkr said:


> Got confirmation that I'm indeed free on the evening of the 11th...no obligation to do a dinner with my colleagues! Let me know if you are still interested in getting together! I can PM my contact info if you like.


Mike, It appears that the S.H.I.T. herf will take to the road next week. And on Wednesday the 11th instead of the usual Thursday. We were thinking of ending up downtown at the Cuban Cigar Factory for smokes and good times.
http://shop.cubancigarfactory.com/contact.html

Dinner prior is also a possibility. I will PM or call you to make arrangements. Will you have a rental car or do we need to swing by and pick you up?


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> We just called Peter's cell - he did not pick up U wankers! Check ur vm Peter


He spoke to me...you must not be on THE list. :r


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> Korean BBQ tomorrow inspired by Rick (damn good eats Rick thanks again).


Oh yeah!


----------



## chibnkr

pnoon said:


> Mike, It appears that the S.H.I.T. herf will take to the road next week. And on Wednesday the 11th instead of the usual Thursday. We were thinking of ending up downtown at the Cuban Cigar Factory for smokes and good times.
> http://shop.cubancigarfactory.com/contact.html
> 
> Dinner prior is also a possibility. I will PM or call you to make arrangements. Will you have a rental car or do we need to swing by and pick you up?


Sounds like a plan! I think I know the place - it is in the gaslamp district, right?


----------



## pnoon

chibnkr said:


> Sounds like a plan! I think I know the place - it is in the gaslamp district, right?


Correct.
Where are you staying? Will you have a rental car?


----------



## chibnkr

pnoon said:


> Correct.
> Where are you staying? Will you have a rental car?


Staying near the airport. No rental car. I can catch a cab, though.


----------



## smokin5

Wed. 7/11 sounds good to me!
Just let me know what time.
If you want to meet earlier for dinner, please pass along the info here.

Will dress be San Diego Formal (left & right shoes should match if possible)? 

Never done this at a cigar shop before. I presume it's crass 
to bring your own smokes, as opposed to purchasing there?


----------



## chibnkr

j6ppc said:


> I wish I could attend Mike but likely won't be able to make the drive down.


No worries. You'll be missed. We'll get to herf together sometime!


----------



## cigarflip

zemekone said:


> was i in on this?


Of course you are! Why do you think we're trying to kick you out of the Patio?:r


----------



## cigarflip

chibnkr said:


> Staying near the airport. No rental car. I can catch a cab, though.


WTF? Going to Socal but not in Lala land? I feel slighted!
Hope to see you here one day bro!


----------



## chibnkr

cigarflip said:


> WTF? Going to Socal but not in Lala land? I feel slighted!
> Hope to see you here one day bro!


Sorry! I will be in LA sometime in the next few months, though. I'll shoot you a PM when I have the details.


----------



## gabebdog1

pnoon said:


> Mike, It appears that the S.H.I.T. herf will take to the road next week. And on Wednesday the 11th instead of the usual Thursday. We were thinking of ending up downtown at the Cuban Cigar Factory for smokes and good times.
> http://shop.cubancigarfactory.com/contact.html
> 
> Dinner prior is also a possibility. I will PM or call you to make arrangements. Will you have a rental car or do we need to swing by and pick you up?


ahhh hemmm was someone gonna tell me about this??


----------



## Bigwaved

gabebdog1 said:


> ahhh hemmm was someone gonna tell me about this??


Slacker...go sell some Pepsi.


----------



## SDmate

gabebdog1 said:


> ahhh hemmm was someone gonna tell me about this??


what the h3ll for you never make it to the S.H.I.T herfs anyway...


----------



## gabebdog1

dam kiwi Im gonna kick you in your back... anyways its on a wensday I dont work wensday so if it aint manditory I would like to come down so hide all your good stogies like always


----------



## gabebdog1

Bigwaved said:


> Slacker...go sell some Pepsi.


oh and about this... what the F&*K is wrong with you !!! really dave, now you owe me a cigar for hurting my feelings and not 1 of those dried out, wraper torn, stem filled, crooked burning sancho panzas

JK :ss


----------



## zemekone

gabebdog1 said:


> so hide all your good stogies like always


its funny cuz its true... im 80% I cant make so seriously hide the good stuff...


----------



## SDmate

zemekone said:


> its funny cuz its true... im 80% I cant make so seriously hide the good stuff...


come on Gerry, yer the boss, git yer arse down here....make it happen


----------



## Bigwaved

gabebdog1 said:


> oh and about this... what the F&*K is wrong with you !!! really dave, now you owe me a cigar for hurting my feelings and not 1 of those dried out, wraper torn, stem filled, crooked burning sancho panzas
> 
> JK :ss


I thought you were toughened up by being a Laker fan? :r I can only deny the stem... Send me your addy. I need it anyway.


----------



## zemekone

SDmate said:


> come on Gerry, yer the boss, git yer arse down here....make it happen


i am the boss... this is not for work...



gabebdog1 said:


> oh and about this... what the F&*K is wrong with you !!! really dave, now you owe me a cigar for hurting my feelings and not 1 of those dried out, wraper torn, stem filled, crooked burning sancho panzas
> 
> JK :ss


:r


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> :r


That hurts...I hate you.


----------



## zemekone

Bigwaved said:


> That hurts...I hate you.


thats ok... that make about 33 of you guys who hate me welcome to the club


----------



## icehog3

zemekone said:


> thats ok... that make about 33 of you guys who hate welcome to the club


I don't hate you Gerry....I luv you. Tell me again why you remember that song....


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> thats ok... that make about 33 of you guys who hate welcome to the club


rat bastard...


----------



## zemekone

icehog3 said:


> I don't hate you Gerry....I luv you. Tell me again why you remember that song....


first time we had sex! :r


----------



## icehog3

zemekone said:


> first time we had sex! :r


What happens at MegaMoB, apparently does not stay at MegaMoB! :r


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> What happens at MegaMoB, apparently does not stay at MegaMoB! :r


Did you cuddle afterwards, or just light up a smoke?


----------



## SD Beerman

gabebdog1 said:


> ahhh hemmm was someone gonna tell me about this??


Just for that I wont be there......


----------



## j6ppc

Gabe!
You guys have fun last night?


----------



## gabebdog1

Bigwaved said:


> Send me your addy. I need it anyway.


.heck no your creepy :tg


----------



## Bigwaved

gabebdog1 said:


> .heck no your creepy :tg


I am kinda creepy, huh?


----------



## gorob23

zemekone said:


> thats ok... that make about 33 of you guys who hate me welcome to the club


34


----------



## j6ppc

gorob23 said:


> 34


35..
Shore herf Rob?


----------



## gorob23

j6ppc said:


> 35..
> Shore herf Rob?


I'm in bed sick u


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> I don't hate you Gerry....


that makes two for ... 35 a'gin.

well, it's a start anyway.


----------



## gabebdog1

where are the sat herfs?


----------



## j6ppc

gabebdog1 said:


> where are the sat herfs?


In the shore...


----------



## gabebdog1

NOW ya post something ...... is there any of that dried meat being served??:dr


----------



## smokin5

pnoon said:


> Mike, It appears that the S.H.I.T. herf will take to the road next week. And on Wednesday the 11th instead of the usual Thursday. We were thinking of ending up downtown at the Cuban Cigar Factory for smokes and good times.


About what time do you plan to gather 7/11 at CCF?


----------



## pnoon

smokin5 said:


> About what time do you plan to gather 7/11 at CCF?


I'm thinking 6:00pm but I'll have to confirm with the other monkeys.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> I'm thinking 6:00pm but I'll have to confirm with the other monkeys.


I call shotgun..:z


----------



## chibnkr

pnoon said:


> I'm thinking 6:00pm but I'll have to confirm with the other monkeys.


Sounds good. My flight lands right about then, so I'll check into my hotel and head straight down. I'll probably get there at about 6:45 or so. You have my cell number, Peter, so don't hesitate to call.


----------



## gorob23

cigarflip said:


> Of course you are! Why do you think we're trying to kick you out of the Patio?:r


and The Deck :w

:cWTF is all this herf planing and I didn't get and invite, You know this only makes me respect you guys more:tpd:

Have great time, hopefully I will be ok by next weekend


----------



## pnoon

gorob23 said:


> and The Deck :w
> 
> :cWTF is all this herf planing and I didn't get and invite, You know this only makes me respect you guys more:tpd:
> 
> Have great time, hopefully I will be ok by next weekend


Hope ya feel better soon, Rob.

This thread IS the invite. That's why it's important to read it often.


----------



## SD Beerman

I'll be in Hawaii, sorry, I will really miss you guys.....NOT. Have a great herf.:ss


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> I'll be in Hawaii, sorry, I will really miss you guys.....NOT. Have a great herf.:ss


You will be missed, Larry, but I have no doubt you will be enjoying yourself BIGTIME!


----------



## chibnkr

Peter: American Airlines Flight #307 (ORD to SAN), arrives at 6:00 PM.


----------



## pnoon

chibnkr said:


> Peter: American Airlines Flight #307 (ORD to SAN), arrives at 6:00 PM.


Duly noted.


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> I call shotgun..:z


Shotgun? How ya gonna manage that when you're drivin'? :z


----------



## galaga

chibnkr said:


> Peter: American Airlines Flight #307 (ORD to SAN), arrives at 6:00 PM.


Looking forward to meeting you. :ss


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Peter: American Airlines Flight #307 (ORD to SAN), arrives at 6:00 PM.


I am SOOOO jealous, Mike.


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> I am SOOOO jealous, Mike.


ORD to SAN - flights 7 days a week.


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> ORD to SAN - flights 7 days a week.


Trust me...it will be long before Nueve. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Trust me...it will be long before Nueve. :tu


Don't forget to take the connector through Stumptown.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

Wish I could herf with ya gorillas.

Have a good time!


----------



## gabebdog1

hey pete so far so good looks like a slow week so I should be there wensday
early ...


----------



## pnoon

gabebdog1 said:


> hey pete so far so good looks like a slow week so I should be there wensday
> early ...


 give me a call Wednesday in the AM. After 8:00 please. Us old guys like to sleep.


----------



## Bigwaved

gabebdog1 said:


> hey pete so far so good looks like a slow week so I should be there wensday
> early ...


Famous last words...


----------



## galaga

gabebdog1 said:


> hey pete so far so good looks like a slow week so I should be there wensday
> early ...





Bigwaved said:


> Famous last words...


Only a cigar fairy would confuse Gabe and Dustin


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> Only a cigar fairy would confuse Gabe and Dustin


Damn it, Jim, I need more glitter dust...


----------



## SDmate

Pete we need to plan for a pre S.H.I.T herf...:ss


----------



## SDmate

gabebdog1 said:


> hey pete so far so good looks like a slow week so I should be there wensday
> early ...


where the h3ll are ya mate!!
it's nearly herf time:ss


----------



## WillyGT

Im gonna watch the Mexico VS Argentina today!, have high hopes as always =P hope we can make it this time!

Next week, is the herf gonna be at Thursday or Wednesday?


----------



## pnoon

WillyGT said:


> Im gonna watch the Mexico VS Argentina today!, have high hopes as always =P hope we can make it this time!
> 
> Next week, is the herf gonna be at Thursday or Wednesday?


Most likely Thursday, Carlos. We moved it to Wednesday this week because two CS members from out-of-town will be here on business.

We are always flexible. If a Wednesday is better for you and you want to herf with us, send one of us a PM or post in this thread. We are always happy to move the day to accomodate visitors.


----------



## 12stones

Totally forgot I had these, but these pics are from May 1st, when I was first there.


----------



## 12stones

Here's the rest.


----------



## galaga

What a motley crew that is............


----------



## gabebdog1

not going I got the lucky job of babay sitting my godson and my wifes brother
so no drinking and smoking for me ...... but hey I got to watch harrypotter with a bunch of 6-12 yr olds woooooooooo hooooooooooooo


----------



## chibnkr

Peter - have you posted the pics yet? What a great time! Thanks again!


----------



## smokin5

Thanks again to all the S.H.I.T.ters for putting up with Mike & me last night.
Great time, amazing smokes. Next time, though, it's a flask of Makers Mark! 
And how DID they get that sheep up those stairs?


----------



## pnoon

chibnkr said:


> Peter - have you posted the pics yet? What a great time! Thanks again!


No. But I promise it will happen today. Yesterday got a bit crazy.


----------



## chibnkr

pnoon said:


> No. But I promise it will happen today. Yesterday got a bit crazy.


No worries - I just wanted to make sure I didn't miss them!


----------



## galaga

Good to meet you two fellas (and your SO Eric). Had a great time and thanks for the smokes. I snuck the sheep upstairs in my pocket.


----------



## pnoon

Sorry this took so long. Pics from Wednesday night.

Eric (smokin5)









Eric (smokin5) & Mike (chibnkr)









Mike (chibnkr)


----------



## pnoon

Steve (SDmate) & Rick (galaga)









Eric (GOAT LOCKER)


----------



## pnoon

Your's truly Peter (pnoon) in Mojito Heaven :dr


----------



## gabebdog1

pnoon said:


> Your's truly Peter (pnoon) in Mojito Heaven :dr


man what a mooch.........................did ya save me 1:ss


----------



## SDmate

I see ya got a pic of my good side Pete...:r:hn:tg


----------



## Kayak_Rat

SDmate said:


> I see ya got a pic of my good side Pete...:r:hn:tg


Looks like you were leaning over to plant a wet one on Rick's head. 

That looks like a great time fellas. Mojito heaven.......


----------



## pnoon

Kayak_Rat said:


> Looks like you were leaning over to plant a wet one on Rick's head.
> 
> That looks like a great time fellas. Mojito heaven.......


Nah. I think Steve was snoring. :hn


----------



## Bigwaved

Thanks for the pictures, poon.


----------



## chibnkr

Great pics, Peter! Thanks again for inviting me! Glad you enjoyed that Mojito.


----------



## zemekone

so the list of guest SHITers grows... looks like a Effing great time...


----------



## pnoon

chibnkr said:


> Great pics, Peter! Thanks again for inviting me! Glad you enjoyed that Mojito.


The pleasure was ours, Mike. the Mojito was stellar. I wanted a PPNP (puff puff no pass) but it was just to good not to shre.


zemekone said:


> so the list of guest SHITers grows... looks like a Effing great time...


Yes it was. Too bad you weren't there with us.


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> Your's truly Peter (pnoon) in Mojito Heaven :dr


nice shirt


----------



## pnoon

BigVito said:


> nice shirt


I'm glad someone noticed.


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> I'm glad someone noticed.


I think most people were looking at your cigar, next time pose topless with a cigar, see what people say. :al


----------



## pnoon

BigVito said:


> I think most people were looking at your cigar, next time pose topless with a cigar, see what people say. :al


What? And have everyone running from the room screaming? :r


----------



## SDmate

BigVito said:


> I think most people were looking at your cigar, next time pose topless with a cigar, see what people say. :al


u


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> What? And have everyone running from the room screaming? :r


:r What kind of cigar would clear out a room?


----------



## RenoB

pnoon said:


> I'm glad someone noticed.


I noticed 



BigVito said:


> :r What kind of cigar would clear out a room?


Now I gotta wonder  :r


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> I noticed
> 
> Now I gotta wonder  :r


:r we can discuss today what kind of cigar does that.


----------



## SD Beerman

Sorry I missed it.


----------



## SDmate

:mn is it thursday yet!!.....:ss


----------



## chibnkr

SDmate said:


> :mn is it thursday yet!!.....:ss


Can't wait to join you all again!


----------



## pnoon

chibnkr said:


> Can't wait to join you all again!


You'll always have a seat at the S.H.I.T. herf, Mike.
Even if we have to kick Steve out.


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> :mn is it thursday yet!!.....:ss


Rick and Bob are on vacation. It's you, me, Eric and Larry. 
Anyone up for Wednesday again this week? I can host. (Nancy is going to the Padre game) If not, Thursday works just as well.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Rick and Bob are on vacation. It's you, me, Eric and Larry.
> Anyone up for Wednesday again this week? I can host. (Nancy is going to the Padre game) If not, Thursday works just as well.


how about both nights:ss

what time tonight Pete?


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> how about both nights:ss
> 
> what time tonight Pete?


It may just be you, me and Eric. 
How about 5:00pm?


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> It may just be you, me and Eric.
> How about 5:00pm?


I'll be there:z


----------



## pnoon

I need to herf . . . and soon. 
Who is hosting this week?


----------



## chibnkr

pnoon said:


> I need to herf . . . and soon.
> Who is hosting this week?


I can't wait to join you all again! Had a great time. Hopefully, I'll be out there again in the next month or so. I'll be sure to give Peter a call, and to bring some great sticks to share.


----------



## pnoon

chibnkr said:


> I can't wait to join you all again! Had a great time. Hopefully, I'll be out there again in the next month or so. I'll be sure to give Peter a call, and to bring some great sticks to share.


Give me a call when your plans firm up. We'll always have a seat for you at our herfs.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> I need to herf . . . and soon.
> Who is hosting this week?


is it thursday yet...:ss
my place is fine ...unless 1 of the ol guys wants to host.


----------



## cigarflip

SDmate said:


> is it thursday yet...:ss
> my place is fine ...unless 1 of the ol guys wants to host.


And I thought Peter is the only old guy in the group...


----------



## SDmate

cigarflip said:


> And I thought Peter is the only old guy in the group...


H3ll no Petes a spring chicken compared to the obdg...


----------



## pnoon

cigarflip said:


> And I thought Peter is the only old guy in the group...



I thought you had met Rick.


----------



## gorob23

cigarflip said:


> And I thought Peter is the only old guy in the group...


Nothing wrong with being old, so I am told


----------



## SDmate

SDmate said:


> is it thursday yet...:ss
> my place is fine ...unless 1 of the ol guys wants to host.


well it looks like da ol guys fergot to reply..:ss
SO.....
my place thursday 
Since it's a 5:05 start for the Padres the smoking lamp WILL be lit at 5pm :cb
usual parking disclaimer .....


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

SDmate said:


> usual parking disclaimer .....


I get my specially reserved spot?


----------



## SDmate

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I get my specially reserved spot?


yep no one parks in that spot except you...:mn


----------



## SDmate

**WARNING**
THIS HERF MAY CONTAIN WILDLIFE
3 skunks a possom & a 3 legged raccoon to be exact
so be prepared to meet some nature....​


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> **WARNING**
> THIS HERF MAY CONTAIN WILDLIFE
> 3 skunks a possom & a 3 legged raccoon to be exact
> so be prepared to meet some nature....​


Steve's idea of a BBQ.


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> **WARNING**
> THIS HERF MAY CONTAIN WILDLIFE
> 3 skunks a possom & a 3 legged raccoon to be exact
> so be prepared to meet some nature....​


As long as we don't have to put vegemite on them, we'll be OK.


----------



## RenoB

SDmate said:


> **WARNING**
> THIS HERF MAY CONTAIN WILDLIFE
> 3 skunks a possom & a 3 legged raccoon to be exact
> so be prepared to *meat *some nature....​





pnoon said:


> Steve's idea of a BBQ.


:r :r

Thought y'all were in Cali, not TN!


----------



## j6ppc

SDmate said:


> yep no one parks in that spot except you...:mn


In front of the house with the full width driveway???
:r:mn


----------



## pnoon

Tonight's herf is at Beerbob's. 6:30pm.
Damn. I need a herf tonight. :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I get my specially reserved spot?


:r...


----------



## j6ppc

Enjoy tonight guys. Look forward to seeing some of ya on saturday.


----------



## FriendlyFire

Have fun guys


----------



## Bigwaved

I hope you all are enjoying yourselves right about now.


----------



## pnoon

This weeks S. H. I. T. herf will be Wednesday instead of Thursday. 
Location: TBD

Guest SHITters: Gerry (zemekone), Gabe (gabebdog1), Mo (MoTheMan), Greg (IHT), and Mike (coppertop).


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> This weeks S. H. I. T. herf will be Wednesday instead of Thursday.
> Location: TBD
> 
> Guest SHITters: Gerry (zemekone), Gabe (gabebdog1), Mo (MoTheMan), Greg (IHT), and Mike (coppertop).


TBD= The Big Deck?


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> Guest SHITters: *Gerry (zemekone)*, Gabe (gabebdog1), Mo (MoTheMan), Greg (IHT), and Mike (coppertop).


i havent been there in more then a month, and i get put on the guest list huh? i thought i was a regular? :r


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> i havent been there in more then a month, and i get put on the guest list huh? i thought i was a regular? :r


You are, bro.
There was a time you were there 3 times *each* month.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> TBD= The Big Deck?


TBD = To Be Determined 

Sounds like a nice guest list! :tu


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> TBD = To Be Determined
> 
> Sounds like a nice guest list! :tu


makes more sense, I doubt the have big enough yards to have a big deck :ss


----------



## coppertop

Looking forward to this; this will make the middle of the week enjoyable.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> This weeks S. H. I. T. herf will be Wednesday instead of Thursday.
> Location: TBD
> 
> Guest SHITters: Gerry (zemekone), Gabe (gabebdog1), Mo (MoTheMan), Greg (IHT), and Mike (coppertop).


:mn is it wednesday yet?...:ss:al


----------



## FriendlyFire

i'm going out to herf all by my self tonight


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> You are, bro.
> There was a time you were there 3 times *each* month.


those were the good ol days when i was really the boss


----------



## icehog3

zemekone said:


> those were the good ol days when i was really the boss


But you're still "The Man".


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> those were the good ol days when i was really the boss


You're still the boss in my book, bro.

Although, I never did receive payment for allowing you to park in my spot at the Shore Herf. 

No sweat, Gerry. Just bustin yer balls.


----------



## SDmate

um where we at wednesday???
hey Gerry,Gabe,Greg & Mike I'd bring a sweatshirt with ya it's 65 with a cool breeze outside tonight








probably be the same wednesday.....Dang marine layer:c


----------



## coppertop

SDmate said:


> um where we at wednesday???
> hey Gerry,Gabe,Greg & Mike I'd bring a sweatshirt with ya it's 65 with a cool breeze outside tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably be the same wednesday.....Dang marine layer:c


Thanks for the heads up Steve.


----------



## IHT

brought a jacket to Cali just for this reason. it's in the car.


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> This weeks S. H. I. T. herf will be Wednesday instead of Thursday.
> Location: TBD
> 
> Guest SHITters: Gerry (zemekone), Gabe (gabebdog1), Mo (MoTheMan), Greg (IHT), and Mike (coppertop).


did the location get determined yet, did i miss it, or should i use the SEARCH BUTTON?

btw: cello on or off?


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> did the location get determined yet, did i miss it, or should i use the SEARCH BUTTON?
> 
> btw: cello on or off?


Still TBD


----------



## zemekone

thank you sir...


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> thank you sir...


I'll call you later (10:30-1:00 timeframe)


----------



## BP22

zemekone said:


> btw: cello on or off?


OFF! :tg


----------



## galaga

My place Wednesday 6/6:30...PM for directions if you don't already know. :tu


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> My place Wednesday 6/6:30...PM for directions if you don't already know. :tu


whatya need me to bring beer?...burgers?...marmite/vegemite?..:dr
Callahan's for the pre-herf with food &drink maybe easier?
I know Gabe will be all for it..


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> whatya need me to bring beer?...burgers?...marmite/vegemite?..:dr
> Callahan's for the pre-herf with food &drink maybe easier?
> I know Gabe will be all for it..


Early arrivals (Gerry, Gabe, Mo, Greg, Mike) should call me for pre-herf fun & games. This week''s SHIT herf is gonna ROCK!


----------



## IHT

we shouldn't have anything going on tomorrow after 12:30-ish.

STILL do not have internet at work, and we've been pretty f'in busy... i got back after 6pm tonight, took a quick shower, had messages to come back into work... :al

so... if gabe sees this, or any of you other guys have his #, please PM it to me tonight, as i won't have a net connection tomorrow either, for all i know, and we'll be filming all morning and won't have time to dick with it...


----------



## pnoon

IHT said:


> we shouldn't have anything going on tomorrow after 12:30-ish.
> 
> STILL do not have internet at work, and we've been pretty f'in busy... i got back after 6pm tonight, took a quick shower, had messages to come back into work... :al
> 
> so... if gabe sees this, or any of you other guys have his #, please PM it to me tonight, as i won't have a net connection tomorrow either, for all i know, and we'll be filming all morning and won't have time to dick with it...


PM on its way.


----------



## IHT

thanks, POONER!

had to whip up a quick chop of you, peter... for old times sake.

*PETER GETTIN' DOWN, GETTIN' FUNKY!!*


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> My place Wednesday 6/6:30...PM for directions if you don't already know. :tu


pre-SHIT herf at Callahan's.
:al :ss


----------



## IHT

how about a couple more, poon?

*maxwells silver hammer?? nah.*

*you can't guard me, the secret service couldn't guard me!*

*KICK ME IN THE JIMMIE!!*

no comment on this one....


----------



## pnoon

IHT said:


> how about a couple more, poon?
> no comment on this one....


fuggin hilarious, Greg but this last one has been done before (you & gerry). I'm gonna go look for it and post it, ya bastage.

Edit: Look familiar, Greg? :r


----------



## IHT

ah, i forgot.... but now that you remind me, i remember. and i had been looking for that photo forever and found it a few months back.
i got more that i haven't seen done on CS yet...


----------



## pnoon

Haven't found it yet but I did find this one.


----------



## pnoon

looking for that other picture in the photoshop thread literally brought tears to my eyes. some really funny $hit in there.

For anyone who needs a laugh - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22853


----------



## SDmate

:z:z :ss:al:ss:al:ss


----------



## IHT

just got back from the sh*t herf... i'm totally pooped. early morning for work, lots of traffic on the drive down.... eat/smoke/smoke/eat/smoke/smoke... 
yawn.

mike said that it would've been best to find a place to stay if we wouldn't have had to drive back... that would've been nice, could've had another cigar instead of what felt like 2 hour long drive back.
ugh, i'm tired. 

judging by my PM inbox, i need to do some reading.


----------



## galaga

Great to see everyone again, and thanks for bringing the food, drinks, cigars etc. Great Persian food, thx Mo, and the Sancho Panza was great. Looking forward to the Culebra, thx M.Chief. Typical Thursday only it was Wednesday.... :ss:tu


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Great to see everyone again, and thanks for bringing the food, drinks, cigars etc. Great Persian food, thx Mo, and the Sancho Panza was great. Looking forward to the Culebra, thx M.Chief. Typical Thursday only it was Wednesday.... :ss:tu


I agree, Rick.
But I think Eric stole my phone.


----------



## gorob23

galaga said:


> Typical Thursday only it was Wednesday.... :ss:tu


:c Mr. nee and I were coming down for tonights Herf ...


----------



## j6ppc

gorob23 said:


> :c Mr. nee and I were coming down for tonights Herf ...


Glad you guys had fun last night.
Rob - that is what you get for being sneaky!


----------



## galaga

gorob23 said:


> :c Mr. nee and I were coming down for tonights Herf ...


Call for an addy, and you two come on down.......


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Call for an addy, and you two come on down.......


:tpd:

Talk is cheap.


----------



## SDmate

gorob23 said:


> :c Mr. nee and I were coming down for tonights Herf ...


I'm ready ...:ss


----------



## coppertop

Had a great time last night and thanks for your hospitality Rick; and for bringing the food Mo. Jerry, Eric and Mo thanks for the cigars. Wish we could have stayed longer.


----------



## pnoon

IHT said:


> just got back from the sh*t herf... i'm totally pooped. early morning for work, lots of traffic on the drive down.... eat/smoke/smoke/eat/smoke/smoke...
> yawn.
> 
> mike said that it would've been best to find a place to stay if we wouldn't have had to drive back... that would've been nice, could've had another cigar instead of what felt like 2 hour long drive back.
> ugh, i'm tired.
> 
> judging by my PM inbox, i need to do some reading.





coppertop said:


> Had a great time last night and thanks for your hospitality Rick; and for bringing the food Mo. Jerry, Eric and Mo thanks for the cigars. Wish we could have stayed longer.


It was such a kick to see you guys again. There will always be a seat for you at the SHIT herfs. Upwind - if you prefer.


----------



## MoTheMan

pnoon said:


> It was such a kick to see you guys again. There will always be a seat for you at the SHIT herfs. *Upwind - if you prefer!*


Upwind?! 

. . . And all this time I thought it was Rick's dog!! :BS

 :r

Definately a great time by everyone. Nothing like smoking good cigars in the company those who can appreciate it.

Thank you for the great time everyone.


----------



## SDmate

... since Pete is leaving for the shack thursday:tg
how about another wednesday S.H.I.T...


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> ... since Pete is leaving for the shack thursday:tg
> how about another wednesday S.H.I.T...


Works for me. It will probably be my last SHIT herf for a while.


----------



## SDmate

*Re: Pete's gotta job S. H. I. T.*

looks like we're got some celebratin' to do......:al:al:al:ss:ss


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Pete's gotta job S. H. I. T.*



SDmate said:


> looks like we're got some celebratin' to do......:al:al:al:ss:ss


Absolutely. 
If Wednesday works for most everyone, I think I should host. It might be my last SHIT herf for a while.


----------



## SDmate

*Re: Pete's gotta job S. H. I. T.*

works for me..:ss


----------



## pnoon

This week's herf is at my house tomorrow night (Wednesday).
6:00pm.


----------



## SDmate

:al:ss:al:ss:al:ss:al...&..:ss


----------



## SDmate

is it 6pm yet!!!:ss:al


----------



## j6ppc

SDmate said:


> ... since Pete is leaving for the shack thursday:tg
> how about another wednesday S.H.I.T...


You guys have fun!



pnoon said:


> Works for me. It will probably be my last SHIT herf for a while.


Ahh but we can do something in the shore to tide you over now and then Peter


SDmate said:


> looks like we're got some celebratin' to do......:al:ss


:bl Damn straight yens do. Y'all just pour Peter on to the plane tomorrow OK?


SDmate said:


> is it 6pm yet!!!:ss:al


65 minutes and counting.


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> is it 6pm yet!!!:ss:al


Hell. It's 6:00pm somewhere. Come on over.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Hell. It's 6:00pm somewhere. Come on over.


...see ya in 5 min.....:ss


----------



## SD Beerman

Mate, I can do the 30th, Charger game. I get home about 6:30 from Eric's soccer practice. But you know where everything is if you want to come over earlier. I don't know about this week


----------



## IHT

i still haven't seen those photos that mike took when we were in california.
:bx


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> Mate, I can do the 30th, Charger game. I get home about 6:30 from Eric's soccer practice. But you know where everything is if you want to come over earlier. I don't know about this week


Sounds like a great plan...:tu

Bob.... where are ya Bob


----------



## King James

fellas Peter represented the west coast very well.... hopefully can get out there for a s.h.i.t. herf someday


----------



## coppertop

OK, I re-sized the damn pictures but they are still too big. I will play with them tomorrow...sorry dudes!


----------



## SDmate

Bob!!... where are ya Bob????..... long time no post ya bastage!!!


oh well....


This week we're at BeerBob's place
my guess is 6:30 pm........:ss
short crew this week, no poon or OBDG....:chk


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Is it time? :ss:al:dr:chk



SDmate said:


> Bob!!... where are ya Bob????..... long time no post ya bastage!!!
> 
> oh well....
> 
> This week we're at BeerBob's place
> my guess is 6:30 pm........:ss
> short crew this week, no poon or OBDG....:chk


----------



## pnoon

I'm really gonna miss you guys tonight. Smoke something good. Tell Bob I said he's a d!ck.


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> I'm really gonna miss you guys tonight. Smoke something good. Tell Bob I said he's a d!ck.


I think he knows that.


----------



## SDmate

Don't forget S.H.I.Ters this week we're at Larry's place
6:30 pm start time with or without Larry cos I know where the kegerator is....:al:al:ss


----------



## IHT

coppertop said:


> OK, I re-sized the damn pictures but they are still too big. I will play with them tomorrow...sorry dudes!


this is like, so last week, or something... i mean... duh, y'know?


----------



## coppertop

IHT said:


> this is like, so last week, or something... i mean... duh, y'know?


Yeah sorry dudes, I've been busy surf'in, chill!

There not that good, but here they are.


----------



## coppertop

Three more, six left.


----------



## coppertop

another three


----------



## coppertop

The last three. Sorry these aren't that great.


----------



## SDmate

SDmate said:


> Don't forget S.H.I.Ters this week we're at Larry's place
> 6:30 pm start time with or without Larry cos I know where the kegerator is....:al:al:ss


is it 6:30 yet........:ss

btw Larry said he's gonna feed us too...:tu


----------



## pnoon

I miss you monkeys.
Smoke well.


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> I miss you monkeys.
> Smoke well.


Y'all enjoy!


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> I miss you monkeys.
> Smoke well.





j6ppc said:


> Y'all enjoy!


Yup and yup.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

coppertop said:


> The last three. Sorry these aren't that great.


I thought it was pretty funny that no one knew Gerry had pierced ears before the shave! :r And did ya have to post the pic of me scratchin my nose? :fu 

I think it's about time to pick out some smokes and head over. :ss:al:dr


----------



## SDmate

we'll try & have fun tonight


----------



## SDmate

my place Thursday 
Since it's a 5:30 start for the Colts v Saints the smoking lamp WILL be lit then :cb
usual parking disclaimer applies.....


Food??? I'll cook if ya want, just let me know.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Is it thursday yet??? :ss:tu:chk:al
I'll be bringin a sweatshirt, it's supposed to be cold out tonite!



SDmate said:


> my place Thursday
> Since it's a 5:30 start for the Colts v Saints the smoking lamp WILL be lit then :cb
> usual parking disclaimer applies.....
> 
> Food??? I'll cook if ya want, just let me know.


----------



## galaga

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Is it thursday yet??? :ss:tu:chk:al
> I'll be bringin a sweatshirt, it's supposed to be cold out tonite!


Yahoo...about time it got back to normal. We need to talk about having the guest SHITters Pete, Gabe and Gerry on the 15th. :chk


----------



## SDmate

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Is it thursday yet??? :ss:tu:chk:al
> I'll be bringin a sweatshirt, it's supposed to be cold out tonite!


Cold is right, 2 days ago it was 105* today it's 75*
Last night I had turn the heater on for Vonnie, she said it felt a little cool....it was 72*..lol


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Yahoo...about time it got back to normal. We need to talk about having the guest SHITters Pete, Gabe and Gerry on the 15th. :chk


I am MOST DEFINITELY in for a herf on Saturday, the 15th. 
Don't know yet about Gabe & Gerry.


----------



## 12stones

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Is it thursday yet??? :ss:tu:chk:al
> I'll be bringin a sweatshirt, it's supposed to be cold out tonite!


Chit! It was cold back in June!


----------



## galaga

My place Thursday, 6:30. :tu:ss


----------



## SDmate

gonna miss this 1, have fun guys


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

pnoon said:


> I am MOST DEFINITELY in for a herf on Saturday, the 15th.
> Don't know yet about Gabe & Gerry.


Y'all still on for saturday?



SDmate said:


> gonna miss this 1, have fun guys


So I can bring the good stuff?


----------



## pnoon

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Y'all still on for saturday?


Yep. My place. 1:00-4:00pm. 
I have dinner plans so we need to wrap things up by 4:00.


GOAT LOCKER said:


> So I can bring the good stuff?


You bring anything but good stuff and I'll make Bob smoke it.


----------



## DonWeb

GOAT LOCKER said:


> ... And did ya have to post the pic of me scratchin my nose? :fu


I was gonna make some smartash comment about that... but since you already highlighted it - i won't even mention it.


----------



## galaga

GOAT LOCKER said:


> ...
> So I can bring the good stuff?


You, me and maybe Larry -- we'll bring all the good stuff.


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> You, me and maybe Larry -- we'll bring all the good stuff.


Don't forget Gerry.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Don't forget Gerry.


yeah ... he got all of his Padrons back from his locker.


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Don't forget Gerry.


I was talking about the SHIT herf there Mr. guest SHITter, not the Saturday SHIS herf.......


----------



## SDmate

This week we're at BeerBob's 6:30pm :al:ss


----------



## SDmate

I guess we're at my place this week since Pete's out of the rotation :tg
6pm start time
usual parking disclaimer applies


----------



## backwoods

SDmate said:


> I guess we're at my place this week since Pete's out of the rotation :tg
> 6pm start time
> usual parking disclaimer applies


dang....it is almost thursday again isnt it:ss

Hey, how far away is Peter from u guys now? If I mapquested correctly, its like an hour or so, isnt it?


----------



## pnoon

backwoods said:


> dang....it is almost thursday again isnt it:ss
> 
> Hey, how far away is Peter from u guys now? If I mapquested correctly, its like an hour or so, isnt it?


80 miles. About 75 minutes with no traffic. And if you've ever driven in southern California, there is never no traffic.


----------



## backwoods

pnoon said:


> 80 miles. About 75 minutes with no traffic. And if you've ever driven in southern California, there is never no traffic.


My idea of traffic here in Mayberry is when the interstate slows to 60 instead of 65...and thats only on holiday weekends:r I cant even imagine gridlock in the big cities...ive seen it on tv but after watching it for 30 seconds I can turn the channel


----------



## chibnkr

Peter - looks like I'll be in SD in mid-October! I'll let you know more details as it gets closer.


----------



## pnoon

chibnkr said:


> Peter - looks like I'll be in SD in mid-October! I'll let you know more details as it gets closer.


----------



## SDmate

chibnkr said:


> Peter - looks like I'll be in SD in mid-October! I'll let you know more details as it gets closer.


Looking forward to herfin' with you again Mike:tu


----------



## galaga

I will be late/absent this week doe to HS open house. Mike will probably be free Wednesday next week. It's my turn to host; I can do Wed., how 'bout youse guys?


----------



## SDmate

just a reminder that we're at Larry's this week 6:30pm start time


open house is no excuse to missin' a S.H.I.T Rick, you better be there:mn


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

SDmate said:


> just a reminder that we're at Larry's this week 6:30pm start time


:tu:ss:chk



SDmate said:


> open house is no excuse to missin' a S.H.I.T Rick, you better be there:mn


Yeah!


----------



## MandoMan

Folks, let me introduce myself. I'm a retired Navy guy from Norfolk, VA out here in San Diego on business. I'll be here through the first week in November. I'm looking for good places to light up and a few good folks to smoke 'em with.

As you may have guessed, I'm brand new to this site and this is my first post.



:cb


----------



## galaga

MandoMan said:


> Folks, let me introduce myself. I'm a retired Navy guy from Norfolk, VA out here in San Diego on business. I'll be here through the first week in November. I'm looking for good places to light up and a few good folks to smoke 'em with.
> 
> As you may have guessed, I'm brand new to this site and this is my first post.
> 
> :cb


Welcome
Go ahead and post in the New Guys thread an intro yourself over there. What area of town are you in. I guess you have transportation.


----------



## MandoMan

galaga said:


> Welcome
> Go ahead and post in the New Guys thread an intro yourself over there. What area of town are you in. I guess you have transportation.


Will do.

Unfortunately, no - uness you consider the shoe leather express transportation. There is a group of 6 out here from Norfolk, we are authorized 2 vehicles. I'm not one of the mobile 2.

I'm actually staying in National City, very close to the Naval Base.


----------



## SDmate

MandoMan said:


> Will do.
> 
> Unfortunately, no - uness you consider the shoe leather express transportation. There is a group of 6 out here from Norfolk, we are authorized 2 vehicles. I'm not one of the mobile 2.
> 
> I'm actually staying in National City, very close to the Naval Base.


G'day mate
well looks like ya need to convince yer driving buddy he needs to go do a little sightseein' wednesday night...

I think GOAT LOCKER works down on the 32nd St base


----------



## MandoMan

Hmmmmmmmmm, Goat Locker, eh???


I retired as a Chief. Maybe something could be worked out.

I've already talked to my compatriots. None of 'em cares for or wants anything to do with cigars. 

:cb:ss:cb:ss:cb:ss:cb


----------



## galaga

Wednesday, has been canceled. Lets do Thursday at my place:tu:ss


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Wednesday, has been canceled. Lets do Thursday at my place:tu:ss


just say when & I'll be there..:ss:al


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> just say when & I'll be there..:ss:al


?? How long since you've been to one?


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> ?? How long since you've been to one?


well don't want to disturb yer afternoon nap...:ss


----------



## SD Beerman

How about my house this Thursday. That way I know I can make it.:ss


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> How about my house this Thursday. That way I know I can make it.:ss


One of these days I'm gonna show up as a surprise guest SHITter.


----------



## gabebdog1

whens the sat herf ???:ss


----------



## SDmate

*Pete*!!..you've changed color


----------



## galaga

gabebdog1 said:


> whens the sat herf ???:ss


When are you coming down?


----------



## Puffy69

galaga said:


> When are you coming down?


soon:ss



gabebdog1 said:


> whens the sat herf ???:ss


seems you already know the answer to that..uhh..Saturday..LoL


----------



## DonWeb

pnoon said:


> One of these days I'm gonna show up as a surprise guest SHITter.





SDmate said:


> *Pete*!!..you've changed color


*try it sometime petey ... that s.h.i.t. crew treats ya pretty well ..*


----------



## Bigwaved

DonWeb said:


> *try it sometime petey ... that s.h.i.t. crew treats ya pretty well ..*


No doubt!


----------



## pnoon

DonWeb said:


> *try it sometime petey ... that s.h.i.t. crew treats ya pretty well ..*


 Good one, Tony.


----------



## Bigwaved

Peter, your CUT is really close to the name of the puppy we are getting.


----------



## MandoMan

So, give me the 411. Where/When and I'll try to make it. As I said in an earlier post, I'm out here from Norfolk on business. I expect to be in San Diego for a couple more weeks. :ss:cb:ss:cb:ss


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> Peter, your CUT is really close to the name of the puppy we are getting.


the puppy is a HELL of a lot cuter, though.


----------



## SDmate

Gonna miss you guys tonight, smoke somethin shitty for me will ya:ss


----------



## galaga

I'm a no show too, anniversary dinner and all. I'l tell Bob.


----------



## gabebdog1

whats going on this sat??


----------



## galaga

gabebdog1 said:


> whats going on this sat??


Fire cleanup. You gonna be down?


----------



## gabebdog1

was thinking about it wifes reviewing for mid terms............... I thiought you guys were far away from the fires


----------



## cigarflip

gabebdog1 said:


> was thinking about it wifes reviewing for mid terms............... I thiought you guys were far away from the fires


Woohoo ! Herf at Gabe's place!:tu


----------



## gabebdog1

ya right we can all sit in the back of my truck in the car port...why don't ya use some of that pull ya got mr nee and have one of the lawn boys open up there patio


----------



## trogdor

I'll be coming into town for work - anyone up for herfing Saturday evening (11/3)?


----------



## pnoon

trogdor said:


> I'll be coming into town for work - anyone up for herfing Saturday evening (11/3)?


I met Mark at SH III and he is a stand up gorilla.
At the moment, I don't know if I will be in town or not but I am hoping some other of the SHITers chime in. Mark, if I am in town, you can count on getting together.


----------



## galaga

trogdor said:


> I'll be coming into town for work - anyone up for herfing Saturday evening (11/3)?


We'll consider the source and ignor Pete's referral of your character  What time? I've got pictures to take for a school function early evening. I'll find out the timing. Do you have transportation?


----------



## trogdor

galaga said:


> We'll consider the source and ignor Pete's referral of your character  What time? I've got pictures to take for a school function early evening. I'll find out the timing. Do you have transportation?


Ha!
I should be done with work stuff for the day by noonish, so I'm free whenever after that; there's no rush on anything. I'll be at the downtown Holiday Inn and I have no transportation. :hn

Is there anything you guys would recommend that I check out while I'm in town? I've been to the zoo before. I think Little Italy is near the hotel and should provide some good dinners.

--Marc


----------



## pnoon

trogdor said:


> Ha!
> I should be done with work stuff for the day by noonish, so I'm free whenever after that; there's no rush on anything. I'll be at the downtown Holiday Inn and I have no transportation. :hn
> 
> Is there anything you guys would recommend that I check out while I'm in town? I've been to the zoo before. I think Little Italy is near the hotel and should provide some good dinners.
> 
> --Marc


Marc,
Shoot me a PM with your cell phone # and the address (if you have it) of your hotel. Also, let me know what constraints you have. For instance, let me know if you have a work or travel commitment Sunday morning so you would have to retrun Sat. night. Food/drink preferences or revulsions.
I will be in touch.

For all the rest of you monkeys - FRESH MEAT !!!!!
Let's show Marc how the SHIT herfers roll.


----------



## galaga

trogdor said:


> Ha!
> I should be done with work stuff for the day by noonish, so I'm free whenever after that; there's no rush on anything. I'll be at the downtown Holiday Inn and I have no transportation. :hn
> 
> Is there anything you guys would recommend that I check out while I'm in town? I've been to the zoo before. I think Little Italy is near the hotel and should provide some good dinners.
> 
> --Marc


Here' an article on the cigar stores in San Diego. The gaslamp area has many things to do and see, the joint is usually jumping down there. Fillipi's is the local, countywide Italian chain. Here is an internet guide of downtown eats. Hope to see you Saturday.


----------



## trogdor

pnoon said:


> Marc,
> Shoot me a PM with your cell phone # and the address (if you have it) of your hotel. Also, let me know what constraints you have. For instance, let me know if you have a work or travel commitment Sunday morning so you would have to retrun Sat. night. Food/drink preferences or revulsions.
> I will be in touch.
> 
> For all the rest of you monkeys - FRESH MEAT !!!!!
> Let's show Marc how the SHIT herfers roll.


The booths at the convention center open up at 9:30, so I'll have to be there. The good news is that everyone gets a free hour of sleep Saturday night.



galaga said:


> Here' an article on the cigar stores in San Diego. The gaslamp area has many things to do and see, the joint is usually jumping down there. Fillipi's is the local, countywide Italian chain. Here is an internet guide of downtown eats. Hope to see you Saturday.


Sweet. My hotel is near the gaslamp district, so I'll certainly spend some time wandering around there!


----------



## RenoB

pnoon said:


> For all the rest of you monkeys - FRESH MEAT !!!!!
> Let's show Marc how the SHIT herfers roll.


I'd be skeered and he's doing this voluntarily?

Just stay away from the vegemite!


----------



## galaga

OK, how about my place Saturday around 2?


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

galaga said:


> OK, how about my place Saturday around 2?


Sounds like a plan. I'll bring some Cremosas with Cohiba bands. :tu Anything happening tonight? :ss


----------



## galaga

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Sounds like a plan. I'll bring some Cremosas with Cohiba bands. :tu Anything happening tonight? :ss


I think it's my turn tonight. Same time.


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> I think it's my turn tonight. Same time.


I should be able to make it for a little while Rick


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> I should be able to make it for a little while Rick


Good to hear that you are still alive and looking forward to seeing you tonight.


----------



## gorob23

galaga said:


> OK, how about my place Saturday around 2?


How about The Deck today :tu

Rob


----------



## galaga

gorob23 said:


> How about The Deck today :tu
> 
> Rob


Youse guys have fun. Tell Bozo I said he's a Bozo:tu


----------



## SDmate

Ok I haven't had a beer or a cigar in 2 weeks...:chk
sooo....
my place this week 6:30pm
usual parking disclaimer applies...


----------



## SD Beerman

I've got a date, maybe late unless...............


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> I've got a date, maybe late unless...............


have fun mate..:tu


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> I've got a date, maybe late unless...............


:tu
Enjoy yourself, Brother.


----------



## SD Beerman

Alright, my place this week. want you to know I could have had another date but I'll smoke some shitty cigars with you guys instead. I must be getting better at all this stuff. See you guys around 6pm:ss


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> Alright, my place this week. want you to know I could have had another date but I'll smoke some shitty cigars with you guys instead. I must be getting better at all this stuff. See you guys around 6pm:ss


Didn't smoke last week after all 
So I'll be there thursday to smoke somethin' shitty with ya:ss


----------



## SDmate

tonight we're at Callahans for the packers v cowboys game
see yall at 5.15


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> tonight we're at Callahans for the packers v cowboys game
> see yall at 5.15


Who are you? Oh, I remember ya, bird guy! See ya'll at the telly.


----------



## EvanS

SDmate said:


> tonight we're at Callahans for the packers v cowboys game
> see yall at 5.15


going to the trouble to go somewhere to watch the Cowboys???

On purpose???

sigh, my in-laws would love you guys


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> tonight we're at Callahans for the packers v cowboys game
> see yall at 5.15


Smoke one for me, fellas.

And let me know who is hosting next Thursday cuz Noonie will be a SHITter again !!


----------



## galaga

EvanS said:


> going to the trouble to go somewhere to watch the Cowboys???
> 
> On purpose???
> 
> sigh, my in-laws would love you guys


We all rooted for GB/ against Farve/ Against TO - hey TO's interception hand off in the end zone was great.

I think it might be my turn Pete.


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> We all rooted for GB/ against Farve/ Against TO - hey TO's interception hand off in the end zone was great.
> 
> I think it might be my turn Pete.


Were you all just rooting to root?


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> Were you all just rooting to root?


I guess I'm just a root rat.....


----------



## tecnorobo

pnoon said:


> Smoke one for me, fellas.
> 
> And let me know who is hosting next Thursday cuz Noonie will be a *SHITter *again !!


Glad you're keeping regular, old timer


----------



## SDmate

So where are we at this week?


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> So where are we at this week?


SHHHHH. It's a secret.


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> So where are we at this week?





galaga said:


> SHHHHH. It's a secret.


I know. And I ain't tellin'


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> SHHHHH. It's a secret.





pnoon said:


> I know. And I ain't tellin'


 YOU D!CKS!!!!!!!!:c


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> YOU D!CKS!!!!!!!!:c


ONE WORD....CUABA


----------



## backwoods

Have a great HERF tonight guys.....the MoB will be doin the same on Saturday:ss


----------



## SDmate

55* & a 70% chance of rain, better wear yer woolies tonight boys


----------



## galaga

Down to 47 by 8 PM fellas. Better bring yer woolies. I've got at least a gallon of propane left for the heater. My place. Same time same station.


----------



## SDmate




----------



## gabebdog1

bunch of old whinny farts



















































































































miss you guys :ss


----------



## galaga

Long time no see Gabe. How's Dulce doing? Give her our regards. Youse guys have a great Holiday.


----------



## SDmate

We're back at Callahan's tomorrow for the Steeler game 5:30pm:tu


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> We're back at Callahan's tomorrow for the Steeler game 5:30pm:tu


Noonie Claus will be totin' his ugly red bag again. Those that are nice will get presents. Those that aren't, have to watch the Squealers.


----------



## galaga

I will be decorating the tree tonight fellas and will be a no show. Youse guys have fun watching Steve squirm.:tu


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> I will be decorating the tree tonight fellas and will be a no show. Youse guys have fun watching Steve squirm.:tu


decorating the tree!!..WTH!!!! I thought you said that was Kelly's job
I'm sure Larry will put the Navy game on the second TV for ya, ya wimp:chk


----------



## SDmate

it's a kegger at Larry's place tomorrow.. see ya'll there:al:al:al:ss:ss


----------



## SDmate

S.H.I.T it's gonna rain


----------



## galaga

My place at 5.


----------



## Bigwaved

Just poppin' in to say hello to you guys. Have fun. I sure did last summer when you opened your doors to me.


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> Just poppin' in to say hello to you guys. Have fun. I sure did last summer when you opened your doors to me.


Our doors are always open, Dave.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Our doors are always open, Dave.


I am coming back this summer! :ss


----------



## SDmate

SDmate said:


> S.H.I.T it's gonna rain


good ol' San Diego weather, wait 6hrs & the forecast WILL change
at this rate it'll be clear & 75* by 5pm tomorrow


----------



## SD Beerman

It's always nice. We have booze and cigars..........:ss:al


----------



## gorob23

SD Beerman said:


> It's always nice. We have booze and cigars..........:ss:al


yea and Baseball on the telly:bl WTF I am never invited but you really do need to fix the door 

Rob :w


----------



## SD Beerman

Sometimes we watch football with the booze and cigars.......sometimes we eat too when people bring us food........:tu


----------



## pnoon

gorob23 said:


> yea and Baseball on the telly:bl WTF I am never invited but you really do need to fix the door
> 
> Rob :w


Of course we don't invite you . . . cuz we're never invited to The Deck.


----------



## SD Beerman

pnoon said:


> Of course we don't invite you . . . cuz we're never invited to The Deck.


nice one Pete.


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> nice one Pete.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1366474&postcount=93


----------



## 12stones

Just wanted to wish a Happy New Year to the S.H.I.T.ers. Hope y'all have a great year full of fantastic herfs.


----------



## galaga

12stones said:


> Just wanted to wish a Happy New Year to the S.H.I.T.ers. Hope y'all have a great year full of fantastic herfs.


Anytime Dave. THX Rick, we've been doing pretty good so far. Who woke Rob up? He's acting cranky again.


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> Anytime Dave. THX Rick, we've been doing pretty good so far. Who woke Rob up? He's acting cranky again.


I am ready for the next one. What is on the menu? :ss


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> I am ready for the next one. What is on the menu? :ss


I found this Olive Tappenade from CostCo that makes a great approximation of a N'Orluns PoorBoy, so we're having sammiches and Beer and watching the football game. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> I found this Olive Tappenade from CostCo that makes a great approximation of a N'Orluns PoorBoy, so we're having sammiches and Beer and watching the football game. :tu


Jenny loves the olive goop from there. It is tasty on stuff. :tu


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> I found this Olive Tappenade from CostCo that makes a great approximation of a N'Orluns PoorBoy, so we're having sammiches and Beer and watching the football game. :tu


is it 5pm yet..:dr


----------



## SDmate

SDmate said:


> S.H.I.T it's gonna rain





SDmate said:


> good ol' San Diego weather, wait 6hrs & the forecast WILL change
> at this rate it'll be clear & 75* by 5pm tomorrow


back to rain again:hn


----------



## gorob23

SDmate said:


> back to rain again:hn


I am Hoping for nothing but sunshine.....Herf tomorrow and Sat at ALberts :tu

Rob


----------



## SDmate

my place this week 6pm
usual parking disclaimer applies:chk
Ricky you can bring some of them sammiches if ya want:dr


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> my place this week 6pm
> usual parking disclaimer applies:chk
> Ricky you can bring some of them sammiches if ya want:dr


mmmm sammiches.
I think I'll just have to drop by.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> mmmm sammiches.
> I think I'll just have to drop by.


ya missed em last week ya part timer


----------



## rottenzombie

I kneed to pay more attention to things around here.I was just in Oceanside.CA on Monday delivering a load.should have seen if there was any S.H.I.T herfin going on.....next time I'm in the area I'll have to Post a ???? about what's going on. 

DOAHhhhhh


----------



## galaga

rottenzombie said:


> I kneed to pay more attention to things around here.I was just in Oceanside.CA on Monday delivering a load.should have seen if there was any S.H.I.T herfin going on.....next time I'm in the area I'll have to Post a ???? about what's going on.
> 
> DOAHhhhhh


S.H.I.T. - we could've talked about how crazy Floridians are. I used to live in Orange Park.


----------



## SDmate

rottenzombie said:


> I kneed to pay more attention to things around here.I was just in Oceanside.CA on Monday delivering a load.should have seen if there was any S.H.I.T herfin going on.....next time I'm in the area I'll have to Post a ???? about what's going on.
> 
> DOAHhhhhh


:mn 25miles away from havin' a good S.H.I.T.....:chk


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> :mn 25miles away from havin' a good S.H.I.T.....:chk


see ya around 6 - 6:30. Any game on? I hear we're have'n a guest SHITer


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> see ya around 6 - 6:30. Any game on? I hear we're have'n a guest SHITer


college BB games or tvland has andy griffith.....

yes we have a S.H.I.T guest


----------



## SDmate

***NOTICE****

This weeks S.H.I.T is at SD Beerman's 
Callahan's Nut Brown is on tap :dr :dr
& since Pete won't be here Scallops & filet :dr :dr 
won't be on the menu


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> ***NOTICE****
> 
> This weeks S.H.I.T is at SD Beerman's
> Callahan's Nut Brown is on tap :dr :dr
> & since Pete won't be here Scallops & filet :dr :dr
> won't be on the menu


:tg & :fu


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> :tg & :fu


:tpd:


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> :tg & :fu


:mn Freakin' part timer!!!:bn


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

I'm just shakin off a cold, so I'll be missing the S.H.I.T. Y'all have fun tonight.


----------



## Bigwaved

For all of you Sunday S.H.I.T.ers, have a great time and

_*Go Bolts!!*_


----------



## pnoon

This week we're at my house.
Smoking lamp will be lit at 6:00 pm.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> This week we're at my house.
> Smoking lamp will be lit at 6:00 pm.


it's been a while, what's yer addy mate ......


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> it's been a while, what's yer addy mate ......


WHO's that guy Mate?


----------



## pnoon

Tomorrow, if it's raining in SD as hard as it's raining now in the OC, we might consider Callahan's or even Excalibur.


----------



## SDmate

43* & showers tomorrow night








Excalibur would be a little warmer than Callahan's plus we haven't been there in a while
Bob can wear his pink shirt..


----------



## pnoon

Right now, up here, it's coming down in buckets.
:hn


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Right now, up here, it's coming down in buckets.
> :hn


it's going around us right now, but it is supposed to get worse in the next hr 
& then rain till midnight, clear up & start again at 3pm tomorrow:hn


----------



## gabebdog1

I hate working in the rain


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

gabebdog1 said:


> I hate working in the rain


I usually don't even know it's raining until I leave for the day...

When you coming down again Gabe?


----------



## Foz

Well I was actually going to try to make it out tomorrow but I'm on the schedule to fly until after midnight. Maybe SoCal will let me make a low pass over the house... somehow I doubt it though. Have fun gents and hopefully I'll get the chance to herf next week.

Foz


----------



## pnoon

Foz said:


> Well I was actually going to try to make it out tomorrow but I'm on the schedule to fly until after midnight. Maybe SoCal will let me make a low pass over the house... somehow I doubt it though. Have fun gents and hopefully I'll get the chance to herf next week.
> 
> Foz


I think I speak for all of us when I say I'm looking forward to herfing with you again, Brother. :tu


----------



## SDmate

just talked with Pete, Excalibur is the place to be tonight,
see y'all there at 6:30pm


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> just talked with Pete, Excalibur is the place to be tonight,
> see y'all there at 6:30pm


Yep. With the wind blowing and a storm brewing, it just seems like the smart thing to do.


----------



## DonWeb

SDmate said:


> 43* & showers tomorrow night


hey ... I think I just passed that guy (with the hat and muffs) yesterday.


----------



## galaga

OK, no rain today so the patio's dried out. My place around 6:30, unless it rains. :tu:ss


----------



## Foz

The boss says I can come out and play tonight, so I'll see you guys tonight at 6:30

Chris


----------



## SDmate

Foz said:


> The boss says I can come out and play tonight, so I'll see you guys tonight at 6:30
> 
> Chris


:tu


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> :tu


:tpd:
Sweet.


----------



## SD_Dave

Hey guys, I'm still hoping to hook up with you one of these days. 

Is anyone planning to catch Rocky Patel between 12 and 8 PM at Excalibur on Clairmont Mesa Friday? I'm going to try and stop by, but it will probably be lunch time.


----------



## galaga

SD_Dave said:


> Hey guys, I'm still hoping to hook up with you one of these days.
> 
> Is anyone planning to catch Rocky Patel between 12 and 8 PM at Excalibur on Clairmont Mesa Friday? I'm going to try and stop by, but it will probably be lunch time.


Probably not. Why not post in this thread the time you go and we might be able to meet you there.


----------



## pnoon

Tomorrow night, we're at Callahan's (8111 Mira Mesa Blvd.)
6:00pm.

I will send a PM to all the new San Diego gorillas. Come join us!


----------



## Bigwaved

Have fun! Is it summer yet??? :ss


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Tomorrow night, we're at Callahan's (8111 Mira Mesa Blvd.)
> 6:00pm.
> 
> I will send a PM to all the new San Diego gorillas. Come join us!


 time for some fresh meat..
:ss:al:ss:al:ss:al


----------



## SR Mike

SD_Dave said:


> Hey guys, I'm still hoping to hook up with you one of these days.
> 
> Is anyone planning to catch Rocky Patel between 12 and 8 PM at Excalibur on Clairmont Mesa Friday? I'm going to try and stop by, but it will probably be lunch time.


I might stop by after work myself. I am planning on being at Callahan's tomorrow night.


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> time for some fresh meat..
> :ss:al:ss:al:ss:al





Smoke Reviews said:


> I might stop by after work myself. I am planning on being at Callahan's tomorrow night.


Glad you could join us Michael. It's always good to have another cigar lover join our weekly gathering. :tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Hey S.H.I.T.E.R.S

Thought I might have been able to make it down next week, but I don't think I will be up to catching the bus and then the train down, then doing the same to get back the next day for my flight back to NZ. I would be abit paranoid about something going wrong and missing it!! ( call me superstitious!!)
If ya drove on the *right* side of the road, i might have considered hiring a car!!!

Do any of you ever come North???? Or does your electric collars give you a shock??:r


----------



## SDmate

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hey S.H.I.T.E.R.S
> 
> Thought I might have been able to make it down next week, but I don't think I will be up to catching the bus and then the train down, then doing the same to get back the next day for my flight back to NZ. I would be abit paranoid about something going wrong and missing it!! ( call me superstitious!!)
> If ya drove on the *right* side of the road, i might have considered hiring a car!!!
> 
> Do any of you ever come North???? Or does your electric collars give you a shock??:r


yeah it's a bit of a bugger that you can't make it to San Diego
I checked for a cheap plane ticket, it's gotta be cheap it's only 100+miles right?...$670 non stop $480 with a stop in Phoenix... WTF!!!!:chk..:hn..
H3ll a limo would be cheaper ..$225 each way ..:z
Next time..:tu


----------



## SDmate

SR Mike said:


> I might stop by after work myself. I am planning on being at Callahan's tomorrow night.


What a great S.H.I.T we had last night, we only corrupted Mike a little bit..:r
just sit back & enjoy the slide mate....:ss


----------



## SR Mike

SDmate said:


> What a great S.H.I.T we had last night, we only corrupted Mike a little bit..:r
> just sit back & enjoy the slide mate....:ss


a little!? Yeah, OK.

I would like to meet up with everyone again, but since this Thursday is V-Day, is there going to be a change in days or a big couples gathering...?


----------



## pnoon

SR Mike said:


> a little!? Yeah, OK.
> 
> I would like to meet up with everyone again, but since this Thursday is V-Day, is there going to be a change in days or a big couples gathering...?


I don't think there will be a couples gathering. And Thursday is out (for me anyway). Now, whether or not we move it to Tue. or Wed. is still up in the air.


----------



## SR Mike

Cool, I am working on plans for Thursday with the wife. Any other day this week will work for me.


----------



## SD Beerman

I'll have to pass this week but let's plan on next week.:ss


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Jeez, you guys are putting your wives/girlfriends before your cigar smoking buddies?  That's what flowers are for! :r


----------



## SDmate

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Jeez, you guys are putting your wives/girlfriends before your cigar smoking buddies?  That's what flowers are for! :r


I'm game if you are Eric..:gn:mn:r


----------



## galaga

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Jeez, you guys are putting your wives/girlfriends before your cigar smoking buddies?  That's what flowers are for! :r


Says he "whom we haven't seen for half a month"


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> I'm game if you are Eric..:gn:mn:r


Be careful Eric, I'm not sure if it was Mate or Larry that picked up our "Guest Visitor" at the Callahan herf.


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Be careful Eric, I'm not sure if it was Mate or Larry that picked up our "Guest Visitor" at the Callahan herf.


I think our guest S.H.I.Ter from Florida invited himself:r 
yeah when heard the words *FREE BEER* he just pulled up a chair & had another 5 pints:al:al:al:al:al
Pete then gave him the RyJ Belvedere & it became a night of old IBM stories:ss:ss:ss


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> I think our guest S.H.I.Ter from Florida invited himself:r
> yeah when heard the words *FREE BEER* he just pulled up a chair & had another 5 pints:al:al:al:al:al
> Pete then gave him the RyJ Belvedere & it became a night of old IBM stories:ss:ss:ss


So your saying it was Larry?!:r
Hey I was smoking down at the cold end of the tables with Bob.

I guess as long as he heard a b and not an r.......


----------



## SR Mike

Good thing I stepped out sooner rather than later :tu


----------



## SD Beerman

galaga said:


> So your saying it was Larry?!:r
> Hey I was smoking down at the cold end of the tables with Bob.
> 
> I guess as long as he heard a b and not an r.......


That's why I left. He was looking googoo eyes at Mate:dr


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> That's why I left. He was looking googoo eyes at Mate:dr


Not to worry. Mate prefers wool.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Was just reading through the thread and wondered if there was any prerequisets for attending a SHIT herf......like maybe an AARP card or Hair Club for Men membership or arguile socks?


----------



## pnoon

Kayak_Rat said:


> Was just reading through the thread and wondered if there was any prerequisets for attending a SHIT herf......like maybe an AARP card or Hair Club for Men membership or arguile socks?


:tg :tg :tg


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

galaga said:


> Says he "whom we haven't seen for half a month"


Looks like I won't be at the next few. Hope to catch one or two next month...



Kayak_Rat said:


> Was just reading through the thread and wondered if there was any prerequisets for attending a SHIT herf......like maybe an AARP card or Hair Club for Men membership or arguile socks?


:r :r A few of us have waivers.:ss


----------



## SD Beerman

Sorry to hear that Eric. You'll never be considered a guest herfer.:ss


----------



## SR Mike

Kayak_Rat said:


> Was just reading through the thread and wondered if there was any prerequisets for attending a SHIT herf......like maybe an AARP card or Hair Club for Men membership or arguile socks?


I was stopped and questioned at the door before I could join them. Good I am an AARP card carrying member.


----------



## galaga

SR Mike said:


> I was stopped and questioned at the door before I could join them. Good I am an AARP card carrying member.


Mike, don't take no guff from the kiddies, he'll be quiet as a clam if you give him a zebco and put him in the corner.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

galaga said:


> Mike, don't take no guff from the kiddies, he'll be quiet as a clam if you give him a zebco and put him in the corner.


:r:r:r

Any of you big city fellers know where to get a fake AARP card or maybe a Denny's Super Customer card?


----------



## pnoon

Kayak_Rat said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> Any of you big city fellers know where to get a fake AARP card or maybe a Denny's Super Customer card?


Ya know, if ever the day comes when you show up to one of our herfs, we'll likely beat you to death with our canes.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

SDmate said:


> yeah it's a bit of a bugger that you can't make it to San Diego
> I checked for a cheap plane ticket, it's gotta be cheap it's only 100+miles right?...$670 non stop $480 with a stop in Phoenix... WTF!!!!:chk..:hn..
> H3ll a limo would be cheaper ..$225 each way ..:z
> Next time..:tu


They say hindsight is a great thing...........When I got to LA and booked "the grand tour of LA" they had a transport only option to any of their tours. They do the San Diego Zoo and Sea World, so i could have jumped the bus from my hotel and come down which would have been a whole lot less of a hassle than the bus/train thing.

Thought I would let you know just in case you have people in the same boat as me.......wanting to herf with you guys but in the wrong city.

Anyway - I am sure I will see you guys in Auckland next February for the MMHIV!!!! BYO condom!:r


----------



## SR Mike

galaga said:


> Mike, don't take no guff from the kiddies, he'll be quiet as a clam if you give him a zebco and put him in the corner.


I tried to persuade him I was older then I look, but he refused to believe my AARP card was legitimate. In the end I just gave them a puzzle and they let me go.


----------



## pnoon

This week is at my place - as long as the weather cooperates. Should it take a turn for the worse, we will change the location to either Callahan's or indoors at Excalibur.

Smoking lamp will be lit at 6:30pm.


----------



## SD Beerman

Keep us up to date. :tu


----------



## pnoon

60% chance of rain tonight.


----------



## King James

Hope it clears up for you fellas.... at least its not a chance of snow (and single digit temps!)


----------



## SDmate

still a 30% chance of rain 
wind chill is a freezing 47*


----------



## King James

SDmate said:


> wind chill is a freezing 47*


I'd be wearing shorts and a t-shirt if it was 47* haha


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I'd be wearing shorts and a t-shirt if it was 47* haha


I'm pretty sure you would wear that if it was below freezing


----------



## SDmate

*CRS...* where the fluck are we at this week:ss


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> *CRS...* where the fluck are we at this week:ss


Beer Bob's....but I bet he forgot already. How was the race?!


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Beer Bob's....but I bet he forgot already. How was the race?!


BeerBob's eh!... thought so thanks for the prompt

the race?.. let's see, sat for 6hrs in the wind & rain waiting for it to start:al:al
sat in the stands for 3 1/2 hrs to watch 80+ laps
at 6:30pm & in rain delay we all said screw it & went home 
lost my wallet in the rain while packing up to leave, didn't notice till we left the track 
luckily the guys next to us found it & gave it to friends who were still waiting to leave
Nascar races at California speedway are fun
it's either cold & rainy or 112*:hn


----------



## zemekone

i hate when races finish under a yellow flag...

ill be a lil late tonight like a week late... so whos hosting next week?

sorry about the thread jack...


----------



## SDmate

zemekone said:


> i hate when races finish under a yellow flag...
> 
> ill be a lil late tonight like a week late...* so whos hosting next week?*
> 
> sorry about the thread jack...


h3ll I have a hard enough time with who's hosting this week, let alone next week..LoL


----------



## galaga

zemekone said:


> i hate when races finish under a yellow flag...
> 
> ill be a lil late tonight like a week late... so whos hosting next week?
> 
> sorry about the thread jack...


We're gonna get both you youngsters an AARP card.......me.


----------



## SR Mike

Cool I will be there!, I need an address though.


----------



## SDmate

see ya at 6:30pm mate:tu


----------



## SD Beerman

O.K. Herf at my house this week. That way I won't have to leave at 8pm... Got a fresh keg of Nut Brown and some Glenlivet 21 yr old. :ss:al


----------



## SD Beerman

O.K. My house this week that way I can stay past 8. Got a fresh keg of nut brown...............:al


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> O.K. Herf at my house this week. That way I won't have to leave at 8pm... Got a fresh keg of Nut Brown and some Glenlivet 21 yr old. :ss:al


I'll be there. :tu


----------



## SR Mike

I'll be there, I need an address please.


----------



## SD Beerman

pnoon said:


> I'll be there. :tu


need directions?


----------



## SDmate

:bn..I can't make it tonight guys
going to the LA Kings game at the Staples center with Rachel tonight


----------



## King James

Have a great time tonight fellas. Won't be too long before the weather is warm enough where I too can have a smoke outside again!


----------



## zemekone

im in...


----------



## galaga

zemekone said:


> im in...


Well don't pull out too soon.........


----------



## zemekone

galaga said:


> Well don't pull out too soon.........


dirty *old* man! :r


----------



## Papichulo

Anyone up to herfing on Sunday? I get in at 1300 hours. I will be staying at the Towne and Country hotel.


----------



## BigVito

Papichulo said:


> Anyone up to herfing on Sunday? I get in at 1300 hours. I will be staying at the Towne and Country hotel.


you avoid the Tundra :r enjoy SD Bro:tu


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

SD Beerman said:


> O.K. My house this week that way I can stay past 8. Got a fresh keg of nut brown...............:al


Not sure if I remember how to get there! :r


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> dirty *old* man! :r


Never pick on the SoCal S.H.I.T. Herf cook. That is bad karma. :r


----------



## galaga

Papichulo said:


> Anyone up to herfing on Sunday? I get in at 1300 hours. I will be staying at the Towne and Country hotel.


How long are you in town? I need to go up to Irvine on Sunday....


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> Never pick on the SoCal S.H.I.T. Herf cook. That is bad karma. :r


I already know Gerry likes Lace, maybe arsenic too?


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> I already know Gerry likes Lace, maybe arsenic too?


Just leave that out of the Koream BBQ when I am in town again. Does the toilet have one of those fancy heated seats yet? And, no, I don't mean poon sat on it first...


----------



## Papichulo

galaga said:


> How long are you in town? I need to go up to Irvine on Sunday....


Well, I am leave bright and early Wed., but they have my nights locked up. Therefore, Sunday is my only night. Do have any recommendations near the Towne and Country Center Hotel?


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> Just leave that out of the Koream BBQ when I am in town again. Does the toilet have one of those fancy heated seats yet? And, no, I don't mean poon sat on it first...


That's the only way your gonna get a heated seat....I did, however, put a clothespin on the towel rack


----------



## SR Mike

Papichulo, I am up for a herf, I don't have much going on tomorrow.


----------



## Papichulo

SR Mike said:


> Papichulo, I am up for a herf, I don't have much going on tomorrow.


Is there somewhere to go near the hotel?

Town and Country
500 Hotel Cir N
San Diego, CA 92108
(619) 291-5550


----------



## galaga

Papichulo said:


> Is there somewhere to go near the hotel?
> 
> Town and Country
> 500 Hotel Cir N
> San Diego, CA 92108
> (619) 291-5550


Did you guys ever get together?


----------



## SR Mike

We sure did, we went to old town, grabbed some grub then hung out at Churchill's. We had a great time, y'all missed out. Brent, great times bro!


----------



## galaga

SR Mike said:


> We sure did, we went to old town, grabbed some grub then hung out at Churchill's. We had a great time, y'all missed out. Brent, great times bro!


WTrepresent!


----------



## galaga

Rumor has it, there will be a guest SHITer this week. All the way from Ala-dam-bama. My place.


----------



## Papichulo

galaga said:


> Rumor has it, there will be a guest SHITer this week. All the way from Ala-dam-bama. My place.


I had a great time with Mike. I really wish I could have hung out with the rest of the crew. Maybe next time. Mike is an awesome BOTL.


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Rumor has it, there will be a guest SHITer this week. All the way from Ala-dam-bama. My place.


:tu


----------



## SR Mike

I will be there!


----------



## galaga

B/c of time factors, we be starting early tonight. Say 5 at my place, maybe to go to Callahan's:tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Anybody up for a guest from the far east (US) in a few weeks?


----------



## pnoon

Sauer Grapes said:


> Anybody up for a guest from the far east (US) in a few weeks?


We love guest SHITers. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

pnoon said:


> We love guest SHITers. :tu


Too bad you were up in OC when I came over. Gerry was MIA too. HOpefully next time.


----------



## heatmiser

Count me in for this Thursday!!!


----------



## SDmate

heatmiser said:


> Count me in for this Thursday!!!



fresh meat...:ss


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> fresh meat...:ss


Looks like another Callahan's herf! Do ya think the St. Patty's day party is over yet?


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Looks like another Callahan's herf! Do ya think the St. Patty's day party is over yet?


 leftover green beer...:al:al


----------



## SR Mike

I can mix up a toxic cocktail if needed...


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Looks like another Callahan's herf! Do ya think the St. Patty's day party is over yet?


If we're at Callahan's, I'll send the other new San Diego gorillas a PM.
Let me know, Rick.


----------



## gwc4sc

I'm ready to meet the SHITer's what time at callahan's ??


----------



## SDmate

gwc4sc said:


> I'm ready to meet the SHITer's what time at callahan's ??


we usually meet at 6:30pm, but wait for Rick to confirm the time & place

There's a rumor that there will be another guest S.H.I.Ter this week:tu


----------



## gwc4sc

Sounds good. I'll wait for Rick


----------



## galaga

6:30 it is -- New crew this week. :tu


----------



## Foz

I just put my wife and child on a plane for Atlanta, so I'll see you there tomorrow.


----------



## SDmate

sounds like there's gonna be a big crew at tomorrows S.H.I.T..:tu


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> sounds like there's gonna be a big crew at tomorrows S.H.I.T..:tu


Nothin' like a big SHIT!


----------



## SR Mike

Great!! Nothing like a big crew to herf with. See ya'll at Callahan's tomorrow!


----------



## BigVito

you guys ever herf on rooftop?


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

SDmate said:


> sounds like there's gonna be a big crew at tomorrows S.H.I.T..:tu


You guys have fun, and take it easy on the guest S.H.I.T.ers! I'll see you guys on April 3rd. :ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh

GOAT LOCKER said:


> You guys have fun, and take it easy on the guest S.H.I.T.ers! *I'll see you guys on April 3rd.* :ss


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## SDmate

reserved our usual tables out on the patio..:al:ss


----------



## BigVito

I guess the answer is no.


----------



## SDmate

BigVito said:


> I guess the answer is no.


well I don't think Larry would let us up on the roof at Callahan's to drink & smoke cigars,
it would be too hard for the waitresses to get beer to us without spillage :al:al


----------



## BigVito

SDmate said:


> well I don't think Larry would let us up on the roof at Callahan's to drink & smoke cigars,
> it would be too hard for the waitresses to get beer to us without spillage :al:al


:r:r beers on the house.


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> reserved our usual tables out on the patio..:al:ss


I'm ready!
I'll be heading up early (5:30-6:00pm) for some dinner. So if anyone has a hankering to start earlier than 6:30, I'll be there.


----------



## King James

Have a great herf tonight fellas. Smoke one for me as I get to enjoy 20* temps and 4-8 inches of snow tomorrow


----------



## Bigwaved

Have fun, old guys. Kick the new guy from the O.C...He is the bald one with the cool ring tone. :r


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> Have fun, old guys. Kick the new guy from the O.C...He is the bald one with the cool ring tone. :r


Oh. A wise guy, eh? :gn

We had a great time. Smoked some stinky old smokes with tireiron and the rest of the San Diego crew.


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> Have fun, old guys. Kick the new guy from the O.C...He is the bald one with the cool ring tone. :r


:r
He must have pissed off his O.C. homies b/c his phone didn't ring all night.


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> :r
> He must have pissed off his O.C. homies b/c his phone didn't ring all night.


Tru dat.
But then there are nights when the phone rings all night long.


----------



## SR Mike

Hey guys, I gotta problem. On the way home last night my Suburban broke down. Looks like it may be a while before I can meet up with y'all, it may be a month or two until I have the money to get her fixed. I get to carpool with whoever I can just to get to work and back, she is my only means of transportation.


----------



## galaga

SR Mike said:


> Hey guys, I gotta problem. On the way home last night my Suburban broke down. Looks like it may be a while before I can meet up with y'all, it may be a month or two until I have the money to get her fixed. I get to carpool with whoever I can just to get to work and back, she is my only means of transportation.


Sorry buddy. We'll keep a seat warm for you. Hope you can get it up and running again soon.


----------



## SDmate

SR Mike said:


> Hey guys, I gotta problem. On the way home last night my Suburban broke down. Looks like it may be a while before I can meet up with y'all, it may be a month or two until I have the money to get her fixed. I get to carpool with whoever I can just to get to work and back, she is my only means of transportation.


dang mate that sucks..


----------



## pnoon

Special Saturday edition of the SHIT herf today 3:00pm - my place.

MoTheMan will be the honorable guest SHITer.


----------



## SR Mike

Have fun!


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Special Saturday edition of the SHIT herf today 3:00pm - my place.
> 
> MoTheMan will be the honorable guest SHITer.



I may even be well enough to light one up today..


----------



## tireiron

Hey guys, I was good to meet up with you all. Hopefully we can do it again soon. Let me know if you ever make it to Virginia.


Dave


----------



## pnoon

tireiron said:


> Hey guys, I was good to meet up with you all. Hopefully we can do it again soon. Let me know if you ever make it to Virginia.
> 
> Dave


:tu
The pleasure was ours, my friend.
If I ever get out that way, you can count on me looking you up.


----------



## SR Mike

May is coming up really quick for me, so I will be letting you know.

Okay S.H.I.T.ers, keep your fingers crossed for me, I may be able to get another car next Wednesday. I am not sure what, but a buddy of mine who owns a used care dealership is going to try and help me out. Not being able to S.H.I.T. with y'all this week is a bummer.


----------



## pnoon

SR Mike said:


> May is coming up really quick for me, so I will be letting you know.
> 
> Okay S.H.I.T.ers, keep your fingers crossed for me, I may be able to get another car next Wednesday. I am not sure what, but a buddy of mine who owns a used care dealership is going to try and help me out. Not being able to S.H.I.T. with y'all this week is a bummer.


Hope you can make it, Mike. Being without wheels really sucks.
FYI - we're at Bob's this week.


----------



## SR Mike

pnoon said:


> Hope you can make it, Mike. Being without wheels really sucks.


That is an understatement, being that I live 14 miles from work. I am stuck on other people's work schedule. I was just shot down today when I asked for a ride from a coworker who offered in the past because we are not that far from each other (I learned a lot about that person today). I cannot even run my errands like buying dog and cat food, luckily I have someone who will help me out tomorrow.

All because some A-hole cannot strap down his freakin load!!! I have had more problems with cars in San Diego then I did anywhere else, what is up with people here? I had my car's brake lines ruined, hit and runs, losers dropping loads, this is the fourth car I have lost due to other drivers since I have been in San Diego. I used to drive from Sacramento to San Diego weekly with my previous job, something about being here does not agree with me.

So. Cali, great weather, but too many stupid people. Okay, I am done venting, sorry folks.


----------



## galaga

BeerBob's joint. Now supporting a new, less smoke decor.:ss


----------



## EvanS

sniff


----------



## galaga

EvanS said:


> sniff


 Please don't cry......

This is a written invitation for Ev's to attend his first SHIT herf.*Please RSVP for directions (and stop in Manhatten Beach and pick up gorob23)

* which is held the first Tuesday of every week --


----------



## EvanS

galaga said:


> Please don't cry......
> 
> This is a written invitation for Ev's to attend his first SHIT herf.*Please RSVP for directions (and stop in Manhatten Beach and pick up gorob23)
> 
> * which is held the first *Tuesday* of every week --


I knew it would go something like this.....


----------



## galaga




----------



## SDmate

rumor has it we're startin' the night at 6:30pm whether BeerBobs home from the Blarney Stone or not...:al:ss


----------



## King James

smoke some good S.H.I.T. for me tonight fellas. More snow again here on this lovely cold Thursday


----------



## SDmate

King James said:


> smoke some good S.H.I.T. for me tonight fellas. More snow again here on this lovely cold Thursday


it's cold here too 71* right now, but it's going down into the high 50's tonight..


----------



## King James

SDmate said:


> it's cold here too 71* right now, but it's going down into the high 50's tonight..


poor poor S.H.I.T. herfers. I wish we could reach low 50's at the highest point of the day lol


----------



## Puffin Fresh

See you guys next week.

Is there any chance that next week's SHIThole is on the north side of the city? I'm hoping to have one or two gorillas come down from OC to join us.


----------



## SR Mike

Boy this stinks, I am missing out. I miss herfing with ya guys already. S.H.I.T. night and no car


----------



## zemekone

what happen mike?


----------



## Foz

Sorry I couldn't make it out tonight gents. The combination of working late, getting sick and having to pack for a trip tomorrow kept me at home. I hope you had a great night and I look forward to herfing with you all again.

Foz


----------



## pnoon

Sauer Grapes said:


> See you guys next week.
> 
> Is there any chance that next week's SHIThole is on the north side of the city? I'm hoping to have one or two gorillas come down from OC to join us.


Looks like it will be at my place next week. Stay tuned for confirmation. 
North side of the city for sure.
Who are you talking to from the OC?


Foz said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it out tonight gents. The combination of working late, getting sick and having to pack for a trip tomorrow kept me at home. I hope you had a great night and I look forward to herfing with you all again.
> 
> Foz


Missed you tonight, Chris. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## DonWeb

SDmate said:


> it's cold here too 71* right now, but it's going down into the high 50's tonight..


i miss herfin' with you guys. (ok it might be the weather)


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> i miss herfin' with you guys. (ok it might be the weather)


This coldness has me eying Florida once my finances is squared


----------



## Puffin Fresh

pnoon said:


> North side of the city for sure.
> Who are you talking to from the OC?


I think jovenhut will be able to make it and bazookajoe is a maybe. That is of course if you guys don't mind then joining.


----------



## SR Mike

zemekone said:


> what happen mike?


My Suburban broke down, the engine is shot (240,000 miles), so I am gonna have to buy another car. Hopefully before next Thursday.


----------



## pnoon

Sauer Grapes said:


> I think jovenhut will be able to make it and bazookajoe is a maybe. That is of course if you guys don't mind then joining.


No problem. I will send them a PM.


----------



## BigVito

what do you guys think about visiting the Barker ranch?


----------



## SR Mike

BigVito said:


> what do you guys think about visiting the Barker ranch?


That is a ways out from San Diego, that is up near Death valley.


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> Looks like it will be at my place next week. Stay tuned for confirmation.


My place for sure. 6:30pm.



Sauer Grapes said:


> I think jovenhut will be able to make it and bazookajoe is a maybe. That is of course if you guys don't mind then joining.


Guest SHITers include Sauer Grapes and jovenhut. Possibly bazookajoe, too.
:tu


----------



## BigVito

SR Mike said:


> That is a ways out from San Diego, that is up near Death valley.


Sorry, I didn't realize that. A guy at another site piqued my interest in it. I'm in Wi so it is a far trip for me too.  I'm starting to look into ghost towns and stuff like that.


----------



## SR Mike

BigVito said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize that. A guy at another site piqued my interest in it. I'm in Wi so it is a far trip for me too.  I'm starting to look into ghost towns and stuff like that.


Ghost towns are really cool, I have been to a few, one of my favorites was up in Idaho. The most commercial has to be the Calico Ghost Town here in California.


----------



## BigVito

SR Mike said:


> Ghost towns are really cool, I have been to a few, one of my favorites was up in Idaho. The most commercial has to be the Calico Ghost Town here in California.


very cool Mike, we have some here in Wi according to the ghosttown website. but the ones in other states sound better. If you get a chance check the forum out on the website.:tu


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> My place for sure. 6:30pm.
> 
> Guest SHITers include Sauer Grapes and jovenhut. Possibly bazookajoe, too.
> :tu


BUGGER!!!....:mn
gonna have to miss this one guys








taking Rachel to another Kings game


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> BUGGER!!!....:mn
> gonna have to miss this one guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking Rachel to another Kings game


You need to rearrange your priorities. 
:hn


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> You need to rearrange your priorities.
> :hn


yep yer right there, I'm still trying to figure out how she became a Kings fan...:chk


----------



## zemekone

SDmate said:


> yep yer right there, I'm still trying to figure out how she became a Kings fan...:chk


the kings have a younger squad this year, so prolly cuter too... we all know cute hocker players are good  thats y tom is so good!


----------



## pnoon

Looks like a major SHIT going down this week. 

Looks like me, Rick (galaga), Larry (SD Beerman), Bob (Beerbob), Mike (SR Mike), David (Sauer Grapes) and Bruce (jovenhut).

Eric (GOAT LOCKER), Gerry (zemekone), Chris (Foz), and David (bazookajoe) are maybes.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Looks like a major SHIT going down this week.
> 
> Looks like me, Rick (galaga), Larry (SD Beerman), Bob (Beerbob), Mike (SR Mike), David (Sauer Grapes) and Bruce (jovenhut).
> 
> Eric (GOAT LOCKER), Gerry (zemekone), Chris (Foz), and David (bazookajoe) are maybes.


all I've got to look forward to is a 3hr+.. 112 mile drive up to the Staples Center:hn


----------



## icehog3

zemekone said:


> the kings have a younger squad this year, so prolly cuter too... we all know cute hocker players are good  thats y tom is so good!


Yer makin' me blush, Gerry.  :r


----------



## SR Mike

SDmate said:


> all I've got to look forward to is a 3hr+.. 112 mile drive up to the Staples Center:hn


That should be a blast.:r

I am so happy I moved out of that armpit.


----------



## SD Beerman

I'll be there........:tu


----------



## pnoon

With a larger than usual crowd expected, I'm going to order up some pizzas.

Come hungry, fellas.


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> With a larger than usual crowd expected, I'm going to order up some pizzas.
> 
> Come hungry, fellas.


Somebody call Rob and not invite him :tu


----------



## EvanS

pnoon said:


> ...pizzas...


I'll get to the Staybridge Suites and follow my nose from there


----------



## galaga

EvanS said:


> I'll get to the Staybridge Suites and follow my nose from there


Oh, that's right. You're Rob's ride and you ain't showing either. :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

SD Beerman said:


> I'll be there........:tu


I wanna be there...Is it June yet?? :ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh

one day.


----------



## pnoon

I have a feeling this SHIT is gonna be a good one.


----------



## SR Mike

I should be there.


----------



## heatmiser

I live in Rancho Bernardo and would love to join you guys tonight. Let me know...


----------



## pnoon

heatmiser said:


> I live in Rancho Bernardo and would love to join you guys tonight. Let me know...


PM sent


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> PM sent


Ditto to both of you....PM sent.


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Ditto to both of you....PM sent.


Right back at ya


----------



## SDmate

ok I got out of going to the King's game so.......:ss:al:ss:al

with the large turn out looks like I better get to Peter's place now & grab 1 of the comfy chairs :ss


----------



## King James

Have a great time tonight. I'd say hope the weather is nice, but that's probably a given!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

I may run a half hour late or so. I am 100% in though.


----------



## SDmate

King James said:


> Have a great time tonight. I'd say hope the weather is nice, but that's probably a given!


it's going to be freakin' cold tonight going down into the mid 50's around 9pm


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> it's going to be freakin' cold tonight going down into the mid 50's around 9pm


I hope I don't run out of propane. 
If I do, we can always start a fire in the fire pit.


----------



## pnoon

Sauer Grapes said:


> I may run a half hour late or so. I am 100% in though.


What time do you expect to be here?

I should be ready to roll by 5:30pm . (Got that, Steve? )


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> What time do you expect to be here?
> 
> I should be ready to roll by 5:30pm . (Got that, Steve? )


I'll be ready to roll at 5:30


----------



## King James

SDmate said:


> it's going to be freakin' cold tonight going down into the mid 50's around 9pm


haha, you guys would think I was crazy sitting there comfy in shorts and a t-shirt lol


----------



## pnoon

Pizzas are coming at 6:00pm.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Pizzas are coming at 6:00pm.


:dr:dr


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> Pizzas are coming at 6:00pm.


yummmm. Have a great time tonight fellas :ss


----------



## pnoon

King James said:


> yummmm. Have a great time tonight fellas :ss


As my good friend Gerry (zemekone) says, "Never been to a bad herf. Some are better than others. But they're all good." When you can hang out with good friends, smoke good cigars, and eat and drink well, life doesn't get much better.


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> As my good friend Gerry (zemekone) says, "Never been to a bad herf. Some are better than others. But they're all good." When you can hang out with good friends, smoke good cigars, and eat and drink well, life doesn't get much better.


Too true, Peter


----------



## pnoon

Another great SHIT herf.
All 7 SHITers were there (pnoon, BeerBob, SDmate, SD Beerman, galaga, GOAT LOCKER, and SR Mike) as well as two guest SHITers. David (Sauer Grapes) and Bruce (jovenhut) are long time gorillas who finally made it out here to herf with us. (Are you listening, Ian?) Thanks guys. It was great to finally meet you both. We'll keep an empty chair for ya any time you wish to return - even if we have to kick Bob out of his.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

thanks for hosting Peter! It was a great time and I am glad I finally got to meet all of you guys.


----------



## pnoon

Sauer Grapes said:


> thanks for hosting Peter! It was a great time and I am glad I finally got to meet all of you guys.


The pleasure was ours, David. Glad to finally meet you, too. Come back any time.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

pnoon said:


> Another great SHIT herf.


Great to meet David and Bruce and see the rest of the crew. As much as I've been absent, I'm surprised you didn't list ME as a guest! Thanks to all for great smokes, beverages and company!


----------



## SR Mike

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Great to meet David and Bruce and see the rest of the crew. As much as I've been absent, I'm surprised you didn't list ME as a guest! Thanks to all for great smokes, beverages and company!


Well, now that I have been to two herfs with you around, I don't think you can be a guest S.H.I.T.er maybe we can make you an honorary wannbe S.H.I.T.er while you are out playing in the water. You know the saying, being on a boat S.H.I.T.ing near water is like...


----------



## jovenhut

I had a great time and felt honored you guys invited me. Everyone were great BOTL's and very generous with gifts. I really enjoyed the ISOM pass arounds. I took a few puffs of some REAL nice cubans. Peter you were a great host and the whole S.H.I.T crew was awesome! I will try to make another as it was a Grand time. 

Dave it was cool to finally meet up with my Anejo brother. Good times all around


bruce


----------



## pnoon

jovenhut said:


> I had a great time and felt honored you guys invited me. Everyone were great BOTL's and very generous with gifts. I really enjoyed the ISOM pass arounds. I took a few puffs of some REAL nice cubans. Peter you were a great host and the whole S.H.I.T crew was awesome! I will try to make another as it was a Grand time.
> 
> Dave it was cool to finally meet up with my Anejo brother. Good times all around
> 
> bruce


Glad you enjoyed yourself, Bruce. It was great to finally meet you. You're welcome to join us any time. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe

Sounds like a great time, sorry I couldn't make it. Didn't find out until I got home from work that my wife wasn't having a good day and I had to get one of my girls to a softball tournament. As David knows, it's just the way it is right now for us - gotta take care of my family. I do hope to meet you guys someday.


----------



## pnoon

bazookajoe said:


> Sounds like a great time, sorry I couldn't make it. Didn't find out until I got home from work that my wife wasn't having a good day and I had to get one of my girls to a softball tournament. As David knows, it's just the way it is right now for us - gotta take care of my family. I do hope to meet you guys someday.


Family most certainly comes first. Sorry you couldn't make it but know that you have an open invitation to attend. Just shoot one of us SHITers a PM.


----------



## bazookajoe

pnoon said:


> Family most certainly comes first. Sorry you couldn't make it but know that you have an open invitation to attend. Just shoot one of us SHITers a PM.


Thanks Peter.

.


----------



## SD Beerman

It was great to meet Dave and Bruce, always looking forward to Thursday Nights.


----------



## SDmate

It's my place this week guys 6:30pm start time

usual parking disclaimer applies..:ss:ss

**NOTE**
:mn THIS IS A COMBO DEAL: HERF + VONNIES PAMPERED CHEF PARTY SO COME PREPARED...*$$$$* :chk:bn


----------



## SD Beerman

SDmate said:


> It's my place this week guys 6:30pm start time
> 
> usual parking disclaimer applies..:ss:ss
> 
> **NOTE**
> :mn THIS IS A COMBO DEAL: HERF + VONNIES PAMPERED CHEF PARTY SO COME PREPARED...*$$$$* :chk:bn


thanks for inviting my ex wife........:tu


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> thanks for inviting my ex wife........:tu


ouch.


----------



## zemekone

SD Beerman said:


> thanks for inviting my ex wife........:tu





pnoon said:


> ouch.


at least something today made me smile...


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> thanks for inviting my ex wife........:tu


no worries mate..:tu


----------



## SR Mike

SDmate said:


> It's my place this week guys 6:30pm start time
> 
> usual parking disclaimer applies..:ss:ss
> 
> **NOTE**
> :mn THIS IS A COMBO DEAL: HERF + VONNIES PAMPERED CHEF PARTY SO COME PREPARED...*$$$$* :chk:bn


I need an address if that is all right with Rick, unless a Dodger fan is not allowed...

So something new to me, what is the pampered chef party?


----------



## SD Beerman

zemekone said:


> at least something today made me smile...


I'm always trying to make you smile, can you say Lancero........:ss


----------



## pnoon

SR Mike said:


> I need an address if that is all right with Rick, unless a Dodger fan is not allowed...
> 
> So something new to me, what is the pampered chef party?


Mike,
Rick doesn't get a vote. Shoot a PM to Steve (SDmate). (God, forgive me for helping a Dodger fan. )
Pampered Chef is a company that sells high quality kitchen merchandise thru in home "parties" - much like Tupperware used to do. Some of the wives will be there for the indoor activities while we're outside herfing.


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> It's my place this week guys 6:30pm start time


Is it 6:30 yet? I'm ready to herf!


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Is it 6:30 yet? I'm ready to herf!


no. get back to work


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> Is it 6:30 yet? I'm ready to herf!


Bump.


----------



## King James

Have a good one tonight fellas... once again I am jealous of your weather this Thursday.... no snow, but 40* and rainy here


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Have a good one tonight fellas... once again I am jealous of your weather this Thursday.... no snow, but 40* and rainy here


:tpd: 36 here though


----------



## gorob23

SR Mike said:


> I need an address if that is all right with Rick, unless a Dodger fan is not allowed...
> 
> So something new to me, what is the pampered chef party?


Just go they never invite me I have to sneak in when nobody is guarding the gate :tu

Rob :w


----------



## SDmate

gorob23 said:


> Just go they never invite me I have to sneak in when nobody is guarding the gate :tu
> 
> Rob :w


after the last two nights of baseball we don't allow Giants fans at the S.H.I.T :bn


----------



## SDmate

The bar is open & the smoking lamp lit :al :ss


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> The bar is open & the smoking lamp lit :al :ss


:tu
Good deal. See you in about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## SD Beerman

My place this week, 6:00- 6:300-ish...All Welcome..


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> My place this week, 6:00- 6:300-ish...All Welcome..


I'm only comin' if yer got nut brown on tap:al:al


----------



## SD Beerman

SDmate said:


> I'm only comin' if yer got nut brown on tap:al:al


Sierra Nevada gave me a keg of E.S.B. Free beer is always good......


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> Sierra Nevada gave me a keg of E.S.B. Free beer is always good......


:al:al:al


----------



## SD Beerman

SDmate said:


> :al:al:al


I thought you'd see it my way.


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> I thought you'd see it my way.


I was looking forward to some nut brown, Callahan's didn't have any friday when I was in there:chk

free beer always tastes the best :al:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

One day closer to SoCal S.H.I.T.!!! :ss


----------



## SD Beerman

Bigwaved said:


> One day closer to SoCal S.H.I.T.!!! :ss


When are you going to be here? before the Socal herf.


----------



## Bigwaved

SD Beerman said:


> When are you going to be here? before the Socal herf.


I will be flying in the Wednesday before...whenever it is. Find the Shore herf on that day and you will find me!!


----------



## SD Beerman

Come down on Thursday, I'll put you up.


----------



## Bigwaved

SD Beerman said:


> Come down on Thursday, I'll put you up.


You have a deal!!! As mirror boy would say, I am in there like swimwear. :r


----------



## heatmiser

No business travel for me this week! I would love to join you guys you fellow San Diegans this Thursday if possible...


----------



## SR Mike

heatmiser said:


> No business travel for me this week! I would love to join you guys you fellow San Diegans this Thursday if possible...


You are always welcome!


----------



## heatmiser

Cool! You guys going to Callahan's?


----------



## pnoon

bump - I need a cigar. Is it 6:00- 6:30-ish yet?


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> bump - I need a cigar. Is it 6:00- 6:30-ish yet?


:tpd:
and a beer too:al:al


----------



## King James

Have fun tonight fellas.... actually hit 70 here yesterday and is 60 out today. Almost catching you guys.... haha


----------



## SDmate

King James said:


> Have fun tonight fellas.... actually hit 70 here yesterday and is 60 out today. Almost catching you guys.... haha


actually the last 3 days have been cold high 60s-low 70s
but today is a beaut, low 80s & just in time for a good S.H.I.T.:ss


----------



## King James

SDmate said:


> actually the last 3 days have been cold high 60s-low 70s
> but today is a beaut, low 80s & just in time for a good S.H.I.T.:ss


wow, we might have beat you guys yesterday, 74 was the high here. Glad weather got better out there in time for some herfin!


----------



## King James

Close to herf time! have fun!.... I will join you fellas for a S.H.I.T. herf someday


----------



## SDmate

King James said:


> Close to herf time! have fun!.... I will join you fellas for a S.H.I.T. herf someday


packing the otterbox right now, then headin out on the long 1/2 mile drive to Larry's place:ss


----------



## King James

SDmate said:


> packing the otterbox right now, then headin out on the long 1/2 mile drive to Larry's place:ss


such a nice night and not walking it? course there maybe a little too warm for the walk. Hope tonight is a good one for ya


----------



## The Professor

King James said:


> such a nice night and not walking it? course there maybe a little too warm for the walk. Hope tonight is a good one for ya


don't you know? people don't walk in SoCal.


----------



## galaga

The Professor said:


> don't you know? people don't walk in SoCal.


Geez, look what the cat drug in, where's Taffy when you need her.............


----------



## King James

we need some S.H.I.T. herf pics.. haven't seen any in awhile.. dangit!


----------



## pnoon

King James said:


> we need some S.H.I.T. herf pics.. haven't seen any in awhile.. dangit!


Deal. But don't you wanna be IN them?

BTW - you cant come unless you bring Sam with you.


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> Deal. But don't you wanna be IN them?
> 
> BTW - you cant come unless you bring Sam with you.


I, or should I say Sam and I, will be in them someday. And don't worry, she wouldn't let me go unless she was tagging along too. But in the meantime lets see some pics!


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I, or should I say Sam and I, will be in them someday. And don't worry, she wouldn't let me go unless she was tagging along too. But in the meantime lets see some pics!


:r tagging along


----------



## heatmiser

I hooked up with SR Mike last night at Callahan's before he headed over to Larry's house for the S.H.I.T. herf. Mike is the first Club Stogie member I have met in person. I had a great time and look forward to meeting the rest of you guys soon. I am in town next Thursday so if you want to get together at Callahan's, let me know...


----------



## pnoon

heatmiser said:


> I hooked up with SR Mike last night at Callahan's before he headed over to Larry's house for the S.H.I.T. herf. Mike is the first Club Stogie member I have met in person. I had a great time and look forward to meeting the rest of you guys soon. I am in town next Thursday so if you want to get together at Callahan's, let me know...


The plan for next week is to meet at Callahan's. Unfortunately, I will be out of town next week. Keep an eye on the thread for start time. But I would guess guys will show up around 6:00-6:30pm.


----------



## heatmiser

Thanks Peter! The earliest I can make it on Thursday would be around 6:30pm with 7pm more realistic. It just depends when my daughters softball game ends. Looking forward to meeting you guys next week!!!


----------



## jaycarla

Ok, I will be monitoring this thread now. Will be staying in Carlsbad and working in Oceanside for a couple weeks starting 4/28. Will go home over the weekend though so that might take me out of the running for any herf.

Look forward to hooking up any night though if weeknights work for anyone.:tu


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> The plan for next week is to meet at Callahan's. *Unfortunately, I will be out of town next week.* Keep an eye on the thread for start time. But I would guess guys will show up around 6:00-6:30pm.


part timer :ss


----------



## SD Beerman

Every Thursday night.


----------



## SDmate

Like Peter posted earlier, this week we're at Callahan's on Mira Mesa Blvd 6:30pm start time
last one there buys the beer:al:al

NOTE****
Padres fans only... sorry Mike

J/K
PMs sent


----------



## SDmate

so far Beatnikbandit & heatmiser are ready to take the plunge into the S.H.I.T...:ss


----------



## pnoon

Don't forget to take pics of the initiation.


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> Don't forget to take pics of the initiation.


:tpd: we need pics!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

So I should be around May 8th... problem is I most likely won't have a car this time around. I'll find out for sure in a week give or take. If not, I don't mind taking the trolly if it goes anywhere near the location.


----------



## SDmate

Sauer Grapes said:


> So I should be around May 8th... problem is I most likely won't have a car this time around. I'll find out for sure in a week give or take. If not, I don't mind taking the trolly if it goes anywhere near the location.


I wish the trolley came this far but it doesn't

you can take the train from the Santa fe station to Sorrento Valley which is 3 miles from us
I don't know how late it runs though

EDIT***
checked it's only a commuter train & it stops running at 7pm


----------



## SR Mike

Sauer Grapes said:


> So I should be around May 8th... problem is I most likely won't have a car this time around. I'll find out for sure in a week give or take. If not, I don't mind taking the trolly if it goes anywhere near the location.


I can give you a ride. Let me know where you will be.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

SR Mike said:


> I can give you a ride. Let me know where you will be.


Thanks man! Hopefully I don't have to bother you with it, but I'll let you know. I may just rent a car on my dime for that day. I'll be staying near the airport, but I can always take the commuter train to the station near you guys out there and then figure it out for the way back.


----------



## pnoon

Sauer Grapes said:


> Thanks man! Hopefully I don't have to bother you with it, but I'll let you know. I may just rent a car on my dime for that day. I'll be staying near the airport, but I can always take the commuter train to the station near you guys out there and then figure it out for the way back.


We'll work it out one way or another. Your return visit to the SHIT herf is secure. :tu


----------



## heatmiser

A family emergency has come up that is going to put me in Phoenix for at least a few days. Unfortunately I will not be able to meet up with everyone this week. Have fun and hope to see you all next Thursday...


----------



## SDmate

heatmiser said:


> A family emergency has come up that is going to put me in Phoenix for at least a few days. Unfortunately I will not be able to meet up with everyone this week. Have fun and hope to see you all next Thursday...


sorry to hear that mate, hope all goes well & my thoughts & prayers are with you


----------



## stig

Dear S.H.I.T. HERFer's, one of your members has chosen to visit the East Coast for a bit of a trip back home. We are now holding him hostage and unless you send us all of your stogies we will be forced to send him back next week. You have 7 days to comply.


----------



## SDmate

stig said:


> Dear S.H.I.T. HERFer's, one of your members has chosen to visit the East Coast for a bit of a trip back home. We are now holding him hostage and unless you send us all of your stogies we will be forced to send him back next week. You have 7 days to comply.


:r...


----------



## galaga

stig said:


> Dear S.H.I.T. HERFer's, one of your members has chosen to visit the East Coast for a bit of a trip back home. We are now holding him hostage and unless you send us all of your stogies we will be forced to send him back next week. You have 7 days to comply.


:r

Dear CT herfers;

California is closed -- send him to Florida


----------



## stig

galaga said:


> :r
> 
> Dear CT herfers;
> 
> California is closed -- send him to Florida


Can't do that, the shipping label that I printed down from the post office web site already says California on it. We can compromize though, just send us your old sticks, you can keep all the shiny new ones.


----------



## SR Mike

stig said:


> Can't do that, the shipping label that I printed down from the post office web site already says California on it. We can compromize though, just send us your old sticks, you can keep all the shiny new ones.


Since you are _already_ shipping him back, why should we accept your offer?


----------



## SR Mike

heatmiser said:


> A family emergency has come up that is going to put me in Phoenix for at least a few days. Unfortunately I will not be able to meet up with everyone this week. Have fun and hope to see you all next Thursday...


Bummer bro, keep it easy and we will see you later.


----------



## pnoon

stig said:


> Dear S.H.I.T. HERFer's, one of your members has chosen to visit the East Coast for a bit of a trip back home. We are now holding him hostage and unless you send us all of your stogies we will be forced to send him back next week. You have 7 days to comply.





galaga said:


> :r
> 
> Dear CT herfers;
> 
> California is closed -- send him to Florida





stig said:


> Can't do that, the shipping label that I printed down from the post office web site already says California on it. We can compromize though, just send us your old sticks, you can keep all the shiny new ones.


I can just feel the love.


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> I can just feel the love.


you can come live in WI, Peter :tu :r


----------



## galaga

stig said:


> Can't do that, the shipping label that I printed down from the post office web site already says California on it. We can compromize though, just send us your old sticks, you can keep all the shiny new ones.


I'll send you a sharpie so you can cross it out. :tu

Since heatmiser can't make it this week, we'll can meet at my place and save Callahan's for another time. THX for letting us know and I hope you can make it next week. 6:30 PM


----------



## heatmiser

Have fun tonight guys! I will be in town next Thursday so hopefully we can all meet at Callahan's then.


----------



## galaga

OK, there might be another change of plans. Beatnikbandit said he wanted to get together with us tonight, so if he does, we will go back to Callahan's. Hope to see you then.


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> OK, there might be another change of plans. Beatnikbandit said he wanted to get together with us tonight, so if he does, we will go back to Callahan's. Hope to see you then.


T-5hrs till Callahan's:tu


----------



## Deem

Have fun gents. Who needs Peter anyway
A belated thank you for the good times down there recently.
Great food, booze, and even better company.

Rob, you really missed out:tg


----------



## King James

have a good one tonight. Don't forget the pics :tu


----------



## SDmate

is it 6:30pm yet.....:ss


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Can I still come, even though we already had my official farewell S.H.I.T? Who has the S.H.I.T. Rules & Bylaws? :chk:ss


----------



## SDmate

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Can I still come, even though we already had my official farewell S.H.I.T? Who has the S.H.I.T. Rules & Bylaws? :chk:ss


who said we can't have 2 S.H.I.Tty farewells for ya master chief


----------



## SDmate

This week we're at my place 6pm start
usual parking disclaimer applies

NOTE***
This is master chiefs last S.H.I.T before he ships out
so come join us in giving Eric his 3rd S.H.I.Tty farewell :al:al:ss:ss


----------



## SDmate

rumor has it there'll be a special guest S.H.I.Ter this week


----------



## King James

SDmate said:


> rumor has it there'll be a special guest S.H.I.Ter this week


nice! and Peter, loved the MoB shirt at the CT herf :tu


----------



## SD Beerman

Eric's namesake wants to join us Mate. Is that O.K.?


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> Eric's namesake wants to join us Mate. Is that O.K.?


no worries mate:tu


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> rumor has it there'll be a special guest S.H.I.Ter this week


Eric (GOAT LOCKER) and I don't count. :fu


King James said:


> nice! and Peter, loved the MoB shirt at the CT herf :tu


Gotta represent.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Eric (GOAT LOCKER) and I don't count. :fu


no, this is a true guest S.H.I.Ter not just a part timer ......:tu


----------



## Foz

My wife is going out of town tomorrow, so it looks like I'll finally make it to one of Eric's going away HERFs. See you all on Thursday.

Chris


----------



## SDmate

Foz said:


> My wife is going out of town tomorrow, so it looks like I'll finally make it to one of Eric's going away HERFs. See you all on Thursday.
> 
> Chris


:tu...... it's gonna be a full house of :mn this week..:ss


----------



## SD Beerman

You need anything? Got some wacky beers and some Murphys.


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> You need anything? Got some wacky beers and some Murphys.


I've got 
Newcastle
Fosters
High Life
so murphys sounds good...:dr
just how wacky are the others...:al


----------



## stig

Well our demands weren't met so Pnoon is has been shipped back to the left coast. 

I warned you.


----------



## pnoon

stig said:


> Well our demands weren't met so Pnoon is has been shipped back to the left coast.
> 
> I warned you.


And I will SHIT tonight whether they want me or not. 
Either way, Matt, when I SHIT, I will think of you.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> And I will SHIT tonight whether they want me or not.
> Either way, Matt, when I SHIT, I will think of you.


Have a nice SHIT, old man. :tu  6 more months and I'll be SHITting with the lot of ya!


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> Have a nice SHIT, old man. :tu  6 more months and I'll be SHITting with the lot of ya!


In the meantime, go find your own stall to SHIT in.


----------



## SDmate

The Professor said:


> Have a nice SHIT, old man. :tu  * 6 more months and I'll be SHITting with the lot of ya!*


ok I musta missed that memo


----------



## stig

pnoon said:


> And I will SHIT tonight whether they want me or not.
> Either way, Matt, when I SHIT, I will think of you.


:r:r


----------



## King James

Buried in the library all day today. Smoke a good one for me fellas, hell week (finals) is upon me.


----------



## SD Beerman

There will be a lot of poo flying around. I can smell it already....:mn


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> There will be a lot of poo flying around. I can smell it already....:mn


----------



## SD Beerman

SDmate said:


> I've got
> Newcastle
> Fosters
> High Life
> so murphys sounds good...:dr
> just how wacky are the others...:al


A couple of belgians, som dbls and tripels, and a few new things in the market. I could bring some of our World Beer Cup award winning double IPa. or some of our Peep Show. ( beer made with peeps)


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> A couple of belgians, som dbls and tripels, and a few new things in the market. I could bring some of our World Beer Cup *award winning double IPa*. or some of our Peep Show. ( beer made with peeps)


That gets MY vote!!!!


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> A couple of belgians, som dbls and tripels, and a few new things in the market. I could bring some of our World Beer Cup *award winning double IPa.* or some of our Peep Show. ( beer made with peeps)





pnoon said:


> That gets MY vote!!!!


Freakin' hop head :al


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> Freakin' hop head :al


:r
That's me.


----------



## galaga

YOUSE GUYS -- have fun and enjoy the braigetorial symphony









*braigetorius symphonus in mid-perfomance*


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> YOUSE GUYS -- have fun and enjoy the braigetorial symphony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *braigetorius symphonus in mid-perfomance*


Pete yer phone's ringin'


----------



## The Professor

SDmate said:


> ok I musta missed that memo


I've got a conference out in SD in November. I'll be coming a few days early to take a SHIT and (hopefully) Deck herf in the OC. :tu


----------



## SDmate

The Professor said:


> I've got a conference out in SD in November. I'll be coming a few days early to take a SHIT and (hopefully) Deck herf in the OC. :tu


:tu


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> I've got a conference out in SD in November. I'll be coming a few days early to take a SHIT and (hopefully) Deck herf in the OC. :tu


Hell with the Deck. Tell Zorob to get his lazy arse down to San Diego.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Hell with the Deck. Tell Zorob to get his lazy arse down to San Diego.


Don't worry ... I'll do both. A big SHIT is a certainty, though ... so long as y'all are willing.


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> Don't worry ... I'll do both. A big SHIT is a certainty, though ... so long as y'all are willing.


Willing? Are you kidding? SHITers LOVE fresh meat!


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Willing? Are you kidding? SHITers LOVE fresh meat!


Awesome ... though I'm probably a bit more rancid than fresh.  :chk


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Willing? Are you kidding? SHITers LOVE fresh meat!


:tpd:


----------



## SD Beerman

SDmate said:


> :tpd:


It keeps us regular.


----------



## jaycarla

I am at the airport in SD now and heading home, next week though I don't leave until Friday. Any details for next weeks herf?


----------



## SDmate

jaycarla said:


> I am at the airport in SD now and heading home, next week though I don't leave until Friday. Any details for next weeks herf?


we'll know after tonight, on who's hosting & or where we will be
so stay tuned to this thread:ss


----------



## SDmate

smoking lamp is now on:tu
so git yer ar$e$ over here:ss


----------



## SD Beerman

SDmate said:


> smoking lamp is now on:tu
> so git yer ar$e$ over here:ss


Eric and I will be over about 6


----------



## jaycarla

SDmate said:


> we'll know after tonight, on who's hosting & or where we will be
> so stay tuned to this thread:ss


Will do thanks! Have fun tonight also!!!


----------



## WillyGT

Hey guys! I had fun yesterday :ss, nice relaxing time :tu. Conversation, smokes, beers, :dr

It was a long time since Ive seen some of you guys, and some new guys I hadn't met in person. I had a great time! :tu You know me, I really dont talk that much, yet... hahaha, but I really enjoyed the time!

I really need to get this going, and start herfing more often!Ill try to become a regular :cb

Thanks for the invite and hospitality Steve and everyone for the generosity!


----------



## pnoon

WillyGT said:


> Hey guys! I had fun yesterday :ss, nice relaxing time :tu. Conversation, smokes, beers, :dr
> 
> It was a long time since Ive seen some of you guys, and some new guys I hadn't met in person. I had a great time! :tu You know me, I really dont talk that much, yet... hahaha, but I really enjoyed the time!
> 
> I really need to get this going, and start herfing more often!Ill try to become a regular :cb
> 
> Thanks for the invite and hospitality Steve and everyone for the generosity!


It was a pleasure to see you again, Carlos. You are welcome to join us anytime. We herf almost every Thursday.


----------



## heatmiser

Thanks for hosting last night's herf Steve! I had a great time meeting the SD crew and am looking forward to hanging out with you guys on Thursdays when I'm in town. The doctor has always told me it's healthy to have regular S.H.I.T.s


----------



## pnoon

heatmiser said:


> Thanks for hosting last night's herf Steve! I had a great time meeting the SD crew and am looking forward to hanging out with you guys on Thursdays when I'm in town. The doctor has always told me it's healthy to have regular S.H.I.T.s


It was great to finally meet you, Jeff. Join us any time.

One of these days, Steve will let you use the indoor facilities.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> It was great to finally meet you, Jeff. Join us any time.
> 
> One of these days, Steve will let you use the indoor facilities.


 ..:bn


----------



## King James

SDmate said:


> ..:bn


:tpd: Did you forget pics again this week, Peter?! :r


----------



## SDmate

King James said:


> :tpd: Did you forget pics again this week, Peter?! :r


OH no he took pics ....well just 1 actually.....maybe NSFW though :r


----------



## stig

galaga said:


> YOUSE GUYS -- have fun and enjoy the braigetorial symphony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *braigetorius symphonus in mid-perfomance*


Looks like the baked bean poster boy.


----------



## SD Beerman

It was a good time and wishing Eric a safe and seedy trip.:tu


----------



## SR Mike

SDmate said:


> ..:bn


I must have left a little too early.


----------



## jaycarla

Ok, I am ready to roll for Thursday. Should I be worried that it is Monday and it is quiet as to time/location?

Signed the curious herfer.


----------



## SDmate

This week we're at BeerBob's place 
6:30 pm start time:al:al:ss:ss


----------



## jaycarla

Ok, Steve got me all squared away, looking forward to meeting the S.H.I.T. heads Thursday.


----------



## pnoon

jaycarla said:


> Ok, Steve got me all squared away, looking forward to meeting the S.H.I.T. heads Thursday.


*FRESH MEAT !!!! *

 Looking forward to meeting you as well.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Happy birthday Peter. 

Can someone pm me the address to beerbob's place in case I can make it?

Thanks!


----------



## pnoon

Sauer Grapes said:


> Happy birthday Peter.
> 
> Can someone pm me the address to beerbob's place in case I can make it?
> 
> Thanks!


I will call you later this afternoon. Just to be sure, PM me your cell #.


----------



## SD Beerman

pnoon said:


> I will call you later this afternoon. Just to be sure, PM me your cell #.


Why does Steve always talk of this fresh meat, NZ sheep on the brain I guess. It gets that vegamite taste out doesn't it Mate?:chk


----------



## SDmate

wear ya woolies tomorrow guys, it gonna be a cold one


----------



## jaycarla

SDmate said:


> wear ya woolies tomorrow guys, it gonna be a cold one


Come on, this is like summer!!!!


----------



## SDmate

jaycarla said:


> Come on, this is like summer!!!!


:gnMay gray sucks!! low to mid60s just doesn't cut it around here as being summer
then we get June gloom:chk
July should be warm though:r


----------



## jaycarla

A little "liquid heat" and a few stogies will take care of it.


----------



## galaga

Ain't gonna make it tonight fellas, smoke a goodun.

Eagle scout ceremony for a friend of ours...


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Ain't gonna make it tonight fellas, smoke a goodun.


WTF!!!!!!??????????


----------



## SDmate

***NOTICE***

TONIGHTS HERF WILL BE AT CALLAHAN'S 6pm START
don't go to Bob's he won't be home..
​


----------



## King James

exams are over tomorrow for me and then its summer... smoke one to celebrate since I'll be busy studying!


----------



## jaycarla

Well, I took my first S.H.I.T. yesterday. Can't thank all the guys enough. They know how to treat a visitor and that is a fact. 

Nevermind the fact that I was getting a smoke in my face to take home every 15 minutes it seemed, but the smokes that were passed around were nuts. 

I actually tasted a cigar from the year I graduated (1991)

Really looking forward to getting back the first week of June. Great guys and a great night, thanks again for everything.


----------



## pnoon

jaycarla said:


> Well, I took my first S.H.I.T. yesterday. Can't thank all the guys enough. They know how to treat a visitor and that is a fact.
> 
> Nevermind the fact that I was getting a smoke in my face to take home every 15 minutes it seemed, but the smokes that were passed around were nuts.
> 
> I actually tasted a cigar from the year I graduated (1991)
> 
> Really looking forward to getting back the first week of June. Great guys and a great night, thanks again for everything.


Our pleasure, Jay.
Look forward to your return.


----------



## Beatnikbandit

SDmate said:


> ***NOTICE***
> 
> TONIGHTS HERF WILL BE AT CALLAHAN'S 6pm START
> don't go to Bob's he won't be home..
> ​


Was going to be my first SHIT but I missed the post and a pm so now I'm all backed up. I'm looking forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## SDmate

jaycarla said:


> Well, I took my first S.H.I.T. yesterday. Can't thank all the guys enough. They know how to treat a visitor and that is a fact.
> 
> Nevermind the fact that I was getting a smoke in my face to take home every 15 minutes it seemed, but the smokes that were passed around were nuts.
> 
> I actually tasted a cigar from the year I graduated (1991)
> 
> Really looking forward to getting back the first week of June. Great guys and a great night, thanks again for everything.


great herfin' with ya mate, you are now a S.H.I.Ter :tu
see you in June mate..


----------



## LasciviousXXX

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! XXX is *FINALLY* coming to a S.H.I.T. HERF......... in person!!! :bl :bl

That's right you bastages you heard correct. I am actually going to join you awesome LLG's for a drink and a smoke on Thurs. June 26th before the SoCal HERF. Itinerary is being finalized tomorrow but count on adding one more short guy to the mix :tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

Gents,

Is this S.H.I.T. herf located close to San Diego? My girlfriend is trying to plan a vacation in the SD area in early August. It'd be great if I could find some gorillas out that way.


----------



## SDmate

LasciviousXXX said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! XXX is *FINALLY* coming to a S.H.I.T. HERF......... in person!!! :bl :bl
> 
> That's right you bastages you heard correct. I am actually going to join you awesome LLG's for a drink and a smoke on Thurs. June 26th before the SoCal HERF. Itinerary is being finalized tomorrow but count on adding one more short guy to the mix :tu


:r this isn't the first time I've heard this
so I'll believe it when I see it with my own eyes...


----------



## SDmate

jmcrawf1 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Is this S.H.I.T. herf located close to San Diego? My girlfriend is trying to plan a vacation in the SD area in early August. It'd be great if I could find some gorillas out that way.



FRESH MEAT!!!!:ss


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! XXX is *FINALLY* coming to a S.H.I.T. HERF......... in person!!! :bl :bl
> 
> That's right you bastages you heard correct. I am actually going to join you awesome LLG's for *a drink *and a smoke on Thurs. June 26th before the SoCal HERF. Itinerary is being finalized tomorrow but count on adding one more short guy to the mix :tu


*A* drink? You gotta be kidding me, my vertically challenged brother. 


jmcrawf1 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Is this S.H.I.T. herf located close to San Diego? My girlfriend is trying to plan a vacation in the SD area in early August. It'd be great if I could find some gorillas out that way.


The SHIT herf is in San Diego. We are approx. 15 miles from downtown San Diego. Check out zip code 92126.


----------



## jmcrawf1

SDmate said:


> FRESH MEAT!!!!:ss


:mn:mn



pnoon said:


> The SHIT herf is in San Diego. We are approx. 15 miles from downtown San Diego. Check out zip code 92126.


Thank you Peter :tu:tu


----------



## SDmate

jmcrawf1 said:


> Thank you Peter :tu:tu


You thank him now but just you wait......:chk


----------



## DonWeb

During the MoB Herf yesterday talked about Steve -- since he's from the other hemisphere.

Question: does your toilet flush clockwise or counter-clockwise? If it's different, is it due to the planet's rotation, or vegemite?


----------



## SDmate

DonWeb said:


> During the MoB Herf yesterday talked about Steve -- since he's from the other hemisphere.
> 
> Question: does your toilet flush clockwise or counter-clockwise? If it's different, is it due to the planet's rotation, or vegemite?


well according to snopes this myth is FALSE... so it must be the vegemite that causes the dunny water to go down clockwise..:tu


----------



## King James

SDmate said:


> well according to snopes this myth is FALSE... so it must be the vegemite that causes the dunny water to go down clockwise..:tu


snopes lies! let me go on believing they flush different ways :r


----------



## Puffin Fresh

A belated post thanking you all for another great SHIT herf! I hope to make it back again, but as of now there are no plans to be in SoCal again for a while. I may have to just make it there on my own dime for once!

Special thanks to pnoon for the ride from the hotel as I was car-less this time.


----------



## pnoon

Sauer Grapes said:


> A belated post thanking you all for another great SHIT herf! I hope to make it back again, but as of now there are no plans to be in SoCal again for a while. I may have to just make it there on my own dime for once!
> 
> Special thanks to pnoon for the ride from the hotel as I was car-less this time.


My pleasure, David. 
We'll keep a seat open for ya.


----------



## galaga

Who's turn, Bob, me, or ...?


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Who's turn, Bob, me, or ...?


If you were there last week you'd know part timer .....:ss

j/k coz I don't know either:hn


----------



## galaga

My turn.....


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> My pleasure, David.
> We'll keep a seat open for ya.


And now, you know why there will be an empty seat next to p'oon..........


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> My turn.....


'bout time....:ss


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> 'bout time....:ss


Just for that crack, I'm putting you to work roasting...........


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Just for that crack, I'm putting you to work roasting...........


 I'll work for :hc:dr


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> I'll work for :hc:dr


but you'll take my cigars for free? 
bastage.


----------



## heatmiser

Won't be joining you fellow S.H.I.T.ers this Thursday. It's my daughters end of season softball party. Have a great time and I'll catch you guys next week. Happy herfing!!! :tu


----------



## SD Beerman

My place next week. P.M. if you need directions.:tu


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> My place next week. P.M. if you need directions.:tu


PM sent.


----------



## SD Beerman

pnoon said:


> PM sent.


Turn right out the door, right at the corner, right at the next corner, 1/2 block, cross the street 4th house on the right. We can come and get you if you give me a quarter for gas.


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> Turn right out the door, right at the corner, right at the next corner, 1/2 block, cross the street 4th house on the right. We can come and get you if you give me a quarter for gas.


:r
I'll give you fiddy cents to drive me home. :al :al :al


----------



## SD Beerman

Better watch those comments with that avatar.:hn


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> :r
> I'll give you fiddy cents to drive me home. :al :al :al


I'll drive ya home for a cigar outta yer coolidor:ss


----------



## SD Beerman

SDmate said:


> I'll drive ya home for a cigar outta yer coolidor:ss


It may remind him of home and all those hours spent with sheep.

Oh Mate I got you that 18 yr old.


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> Oh Mate I got you that 18 yr old.


:dr:tu


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> It may remind him of home and all those hours spent with sheep.
> 
> Oh Mate I got you that 18 yr old.





SDmate said:


> :dr:tu


I told you he liked older sheep.


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> Oh Mate I got you that 18 yr old.





SDmate said:


> :dr:tu





pnoon said:


> I told you he liked older sheep.


keep yer mind outta the sheep paddock Pete
It's 18 yr old Jameson that Larry's got for me


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> :r
> I'll give you fiddy cents to drive me home. :al :al :al


The wife goes away for the week-end and what happens.....

Larry might be easy, but he ain't cheap, ya better up the offer.....


----------



## pnoon

Looks like I'm gonna have to bring the "red bag"


----------



## pnoon

Hey Larry.
What time will you be lighting the smoking lamp? 
I'm ready for a cigar. :ss


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Hey Larry.
> What time will you be lighting the smoking lamp?
> I'm ready for a cigar. :ss


it's a 5:30 pm start for the celtics game Pete..:ss


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> it's a 5:30 pm start for the celtics game Pete..:ss


Cool. :tu


----------



## SD Beerman

pnoon said:


> Cool. :tu


We can watch the game and get an early start.


----------



## Deem

SD Beerman said:


> We can watch the game and get an early start.


Have fun gents.......a late start for NoSHIT tonite :ss


----------



## SDmate

WTF!!!!!... No rain for a month & 15min before the herf it starts freakin raining....
wrap up warm guys it's gonna be another cold 1


----------



## pnoon

My place this week.

5/29 - 6:00pm

See you then. 

:al :ss :r


----------



## SD Beerman

I've got open house up the street, I may be a little late.:ss


----------



## SR Mike

Back from Virginia, I gotta tell y'all, it is a gorgeous place. Everything is green, but way too many freakin un-named streets, holy crap! As I was trying to find our hotel from the airport, I asked a cop for directions and he had no idea where he was at!

Any way, I will be there tomorrow night.


----------



## heatmiser

I should be able to make it tonight but will most likely be a little late...


----------



## pnoon

heatmiser said:


> I should be able to make it tonight but will most likely be a little late...




Starting at 6:00pm


----------



## Deem

Can't make it guys but will be at the NOSHIT abit north


----------



## pnoon

Deem said:


> Can't make it guys but will be at the NOSHIT abit north


Makes me wish I could be in two places at once.


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> Starting at 6:00pm


Screw that. 
The smoking lamp is now lit. :ss :al


----------



## SDmate

:tu


----------



## jaycarla

I land in SD Monday, would like to hook up and S.H.I.T. on Thursday. Can I come out and play?????


----------



## pnoon

jaycarla said:


> I land in SD Monday, would like to hook up and S.H.I.T. on Thursday. Can I come out and play?????


Of course. We'll be at Bob's. 6:30pm. I'll PM you address/directions. It's a stones throw from Callahan's.


----------



## jaycarla

pnoon said:


> Of course. We'll be at Bob's. 6:30pm. I'll PM you address/directions. It's a stones throw from Callahan's.


:chk


----------



## SD Beerman

It'll be good to see you again.:ss


----------



## jaycarla

SD Beerman said:


> It'll be good to see you again.:ss


No Wings! Damn!!!!

I was going to man up and let the high heat kick me in the jimmy! Guess it is for the best though, I wouldn't be able to taste any cigar if I ate those fricking things. I think you should call that blend the Fear Factor Sauce.

Really, that high heat is just stupid hot, and I fancy myself a spicy kinda guy.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## DennisP

Hello everyone. Figured I'd stop by and introduce myself. I will be moving to Mira Mesa in 3-4 weeks and hope to stop by a herf sometime. Was just in the area over the weekend looking for housing, wow that is not a fun thing in SD. I think i remember many of you are in the Mira Mesa area, I should be pretty close to Parkdale/Mira Mesa intersection.

I look forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## SDmate

DennisP said:


> Hello everyone. Figured I'd stop by and introduce myself. I will be moving to Mira Mesa in 3-4 weeks and hope to stop by a herf sometime. Was just in the area over the weekend looking for housing, wow that is not a fun thing in SD. I think i remember many of you are in the Mira Mesa area, I should be pretty close to Parkdale/Mira Mesa intersection.
> 
> I look forward to meeting you guys.


Holy S.H.I.T fresh meat!!:ss

BTW I live just off Parkdale by Challenger middle school, the rest of the S.H.I.T crew live within a 3 mile radius of me


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> Holy S.H.I.T fresh meat!!:ss
> 
> BTW I live just off Parkdale by Challenger middle school, the rest of the S.H.I.T crew live within a 3 mile radius of me


You always did get klicks and miles confused, bloody kiwi's.


----------



## SR Mike

3 miles? Who you kidding?


----------



## DonWeb

pnoon said:


> This guy is offering to come pick you up in his private plane!! If it were me, my response would be "What time do you want me to be there?" and "What color thong should I wear?"


You Cali guys are such party animals. :tu


----------



## pnoon

I'm ready for a good S.H.I.T.
6:30 can't come soon enough.


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> I'm ready for a good S.H.I.T.
> 6:30 can't come soon enough.


It's 6:30pm somewhere. Right?


----------



## heatmiser

Great time tonight again guys! Thanks for hosting Bob! Go Padres!


----------



## pnoon

heatmiser said:


> Great time tonight again guys! Thanks for hosting Bob! Go Padres!


:tpd:

Another great herf in the books.


----------



## jaycarla

Yip, another great time and GREAT cigars. Thanks for hosting Bob.

GO PADRES!!!!!!!

Remember, it is all about the:


----------



## heatmiser

Nice call with the Chicklets Jay! That was some funny S.H.I.T. :ss


----------



## SDmate

leaving early sucks ya miss all the funny chit
on a good note the skunk was gone from the garage by the time I got home


----------



## jaycarla

The bad news is I don't get to goto Savannah, the good news is I have to go back to San Diego next week instead. I think I will call it a wash.

Was going to mail a couple things, but now I get to just pack them!!


----------



## pnoon

jaycarla said:


> The bad news is I don't get to goto Savannah, the good news is I have to go back to San Diego next week instead. I think I will call it a wash.
> 
> Was going to mail a couple things, but now I get to just pack them!!


Glad to have you back. :tu


----------



## SDmate

my place this week 6pm start time

usual parking disclaimer applies...


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> my place this week 6pm start time
> 
> usual parking disclaimer applies...


AWOL-------BaseBall dinner. Good thing you're hosting.


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> my place this week 6pm start time
> 
> usual parking disclaimer applies...


Is it 6pm yet? :ss


----------



## jaycarla

Work function tonight I can't shake out of. 

CRAP!

Will be down at the end of July or early August though. Have fun tonight boys!


----------



## SDmate

jaycarla said:


> Work function tonight I can't shake out of.
> 
> CRAP!
> 
> Will be down at the end of July or early August though. Have fun tonight boys!


BUGGER!!!!!!


----------



## pnoon

jaycarla said:


> Work function tonight I can't shake out of.
> 
> CRAP!
> 
> Will be down at the end of July or early August though. Have fun tonight boys!


That's too bad, Jay. We'll smoke one or two for ya tonite.


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> my place this week 6pm start time
> 
> usual parking disclaimer applies...





pnoon said:


> Is it 6pm yet? :ss


tick . . . tick . . . tick . . .


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> tick . . . tick . . . tick . . .


smoking lamp is on Pete come on over...:ss


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> smoking lamp is on Pete come on over...:ss


I'll be by in 45 min or so.


----------



## DennisP

Thought I'd stop in and say hi to everyone. I'll be arriving in SD 2 weeks from today. I look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Bigwaved

keep my seat warm :ss


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> keep my seat warm :ss


Do you really want me to do that?


----------



## vstrommark

pnoon said:


> Do you really want me to do that?


la la la la ... pull my finger :r


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Do you really want me to do that?


if it keeps beerbob from takin' it, yeah :r

Can't wait to herf with you again guys.


----------



## Bigwaved

vstrommark said:


> la la la la ... pull my finger :r


it doesn't work like that with poon...all you have to do is give him a call


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> if it keeps beerbob from takin' it, yeah :r
> 
> Can't wait to herf with you again guys.


Likewise.


Bigwaved said:


> it doesn't work like that with poon...all you have to do is give him a call


Hello?


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Likewise.
> 
> Hello?


holiday ringtones rock


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> holiday ringtones rock


:r

What "holiday" would that be?


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> :r
> 
> What "holiday" would that be?


----------



## vstrommark

Bigwaved said:


>


NOW I recognize your aftershave :ss


----------



## galaga

My place Thursday, 6:30.

If you've been to a SHIT, go and join the SHIT group.


----------



## SD Beerman

First Herf of July, Thursday, my house 6:30ish. Let's send Robert off real good........:ss


----------



## DonWeb

Heads up this time around. We're planning on invading the left coast around Thanksgiving time.

No sneak visits this time. I'm boldly striding where angels fear to tread (into the S.H.I.T.):tu

(depending on which day you guys will herf.)


----------



## pnoon

DonWeb said:


> Heads up this time around. We're planning on invading the left coast around Thanksgiving time.
> 
> No sneak visits this time. I'm boldly striding where angels fear to tread (into the S.H.I.T.):tu
> 
> (depending on which day you guys will herf.)


Name the day (as long as it ends in "y"). 
We'll be ready for ya.


----------



## smokin5

Not as exciting as the Don's visit, I'm sure, but I WILL be out for what is becoming my annual jihad to S.H.I.T.ville on Thursday, July 17. Name the place & give me directions & I'll be there! 
No, the correct directions, wiseazz!!:ss


----------



## SD Beerman

Don't ask Pete if he's had a few. Looking forward to meeting you.:cb

Dave, I'll keep your seat warm.

Mark, Taffy will keep your seat warm.


----------



## Bigwaved

SD Beerman said:


> Don't ask Pete if he's had a few. Looking forward to meeting you.:cb
> 
> _*Dave, I'll keep your seat warm.*_
> 
> Mark, Taffy will keep your seat warm.


Yeah, baby! Make sure Bob leaves me some of the Blue with the cube. :tu


----------



## DennisP

Hey guys, I'm new in town and would love to join you tonight if that's OK with everyone. If someone can PM me details that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## SDmate

DennisP said:


> Hey guys, I'm new in town and would love to join you tonight if that's OK with everyone. If someone can PM me details that would be great. Thanks!


Fresh meat!!!!:ss


----------



## King James

SDmate said:


> Fresh meat!!!!:ss


haha! take care of him and have a good herf tonight fellas! I do have some family that lives out there so hopefully me and Sam can make it out there for a week in the next year or so


----------



## vstrommark

SD Beerman said:


> Mark, Taffy will keep your seat warm.


I am NOT a dog person!  :r


----------



## DennisP

Thanks for welcoming me on Thursday, I had a great time. I look forward to attending more often when I get back from my training.


----------



## heatmiser

Count me in for this Thursday! :tu


----------



## pnoon

heatmiser said:


> Count me in for this Thursday! :tu


:tu

My place this week. 6:00pm start time.


----------



## SD Beerman

How was the real big smokeout you just got back from?:cb


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> How was the real big smokeout you just got back from?:cb


Great weekend. Good friends. Good food. Good wine.
No cigars.


----------



## SDmate

:ssis it 6pm yet!!!!!!:ss


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> :ssis it 6pm yet!!!!!!:ss


Gotta eat dinner. After which, the smoking lamp will be lit (~5:30-6:00pm).

Stay tuned.


----------



## pnoon

*The beer is cold and the smoking lamp is lit. *
:al :ss


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> *The beer is cold and the smoking lamp is lit. *
> :al :ss


be right over....:ss


----------



## SD Beerman

Beerbob's this Thursday.:tu


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> Beerbob's this Thursday.:tu


have fun while I'm away...


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> have fun while I'm away...


Time to smoke the good $hit.


----------



## smokin5

Looking forward to seeing some of you again & meeting new friends. And not just because SDMate won't be there.
I'll be the designated guest/drunk.:ss


----------



## galaga

smokin5 said:


> Looking forward to seeing some of you again & meeting new friends. And not just because SDMate won't be there.
> I'll be the designated guest/drunk.:ss


Sorry to say I'll miss your visit. Don't let Jeff get too carried away with his cleaning up the office stories......:chk


----------



## smokin5

Well, that just sucks rocks.
SDMate & you won't be there?
I just hope there's enough booze to get through this.


----------



## pnoon

smokin5 said:


> Well, that just sucks rocks.
> SDMate & you won't be there?
> I just hope there's enough booze to get through this.


What are the rest of us? Chopped liver? 

The SHIT herf this week will still have yours truly along with SD Beerman, Beerbob, SR Mike, and heatmiser.


----------



## smokin5

pnoon said:


> What are the rest of us? Chopped liver?
> 
> The SHIT herf this week will still have yours truly along with SD Beerman, Beerbob, SR Mike, and heatmiser.


Like I said.....:ss

Just yankin' yer collective chains, Boss.
Am looking forward to this Thursday with bells on!
Otterbox is packed with little surprizees for all, you betcha.


----------



## pnoon

smokin5 said:


> Like I said.....:ss
> 
> Just yankin' yer collective chains, Boss.
> Am looking forward to this Thursday with bells on!
> Otterbox is packed with little surprizees for all, you betcha.


Looking forward to it as well.


----------



## SR Mike

As usual, I will be there if my car makes it.


----------



## heatmiser

Heatmiser must drop out this week. We are going beach camping in San Elijo. Have a few Nubs for me Peter. :hn


----------



## pnoon

heatmiser said:


> Heatmiser must drop out this week. We are going beach camping in San Elijo. Have a few Nubs for me Peter. :hn


I'll save the Nubs for you, Buddy. Sorry you won't be there.


----------



## gorob23

pnoon said:


> Time to smoke the good $hit.


:rwhere you gonna get it! Yours is almost as bad as mine :tpd:

Rob:bn


----------



## smokin5

Geez Louise!!!
T'm used to women finding an excuse to leave when I show up somewhere, but you guys? Go figure...:ss


----------



## jaycarla

pnoon said:


> Time to smoke the good $hit.


Sounds like a good time for the red bag.:dr


----------



## shemp

where and when for tonights SHIT. I live in alpine, but maybe i can make it.

clark


----------



## pnoon

shemp said:


> where and when for tonights SHIT. I live in alpine, but maybe i can make it.
> 
> clark


Clark - I sent you a PM.


----------



## SD Beerman

pnoon said:


> Clark - I sent you a PM.


He's new....:hn


----------



## smokin5

Returned safely to AZ tonight & back in touch with the 'net.
Thanks again for a splendid evening on 7/17 - truly the highlight of my San Diego visit. We'll do it again next year, if not sooner.:tu


----------



## pnoon

smokin5 said:


> Returned safely to AZ tonight & back in touch with the 'net.
> Thanks again for a splendid evening on 7/17 - truly the highlight of my San Diego visit. We'll do it again next year, if not sooner.:tu


The pleasure was ours, Eric. It was good to see you.


----------



## SR Mike

Eric, it was great meeting you, hope to to herf with ya again!


----------



## heatmiser

Heat's back from beach camping and ready to herf with the SDCrew this Thursday. Not sure why I'm talking in third person...:al


----------



## pnoon

heatmiser said:


> Heat's back from beach camping and ready to herf with the SDCrew this Thursday. Not sure why I'm talking in third person...:al


Neither are we. 
Hope to see you at Larry's this week.
Stay tuned for time and confirmation.


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Neither are we.
> Hope to see you at Larry's this week.
> Stay tuned for time and confirmation.


After he got his office cleaned up he's Rick James' bitch.....

I'm another no show this week so your gonna have to wait till next week for more smack talk from me Jeffie.....:ss


----------



## zackly

*origin of S.H.I.T.*

In the 16th and 17th centuries, everything had to be transported by ship and it was also before commercial fertilizer's invention, so large shipments of manure were common. It was shipped dry, because in dry form it weighed a lot less than when wet, but once water (at sea) hit it, it not only became heavier, but the process of fermentation began again, of which a by product is methane gas. As the stuff was stored below decks in bundles you can see what could (and did) happen. Methane began to build up below decks and the first time someone came below at night with a lantern, BOOOOM! Several ships were destroyed in this manner before it was determined just what was happening.

After that, the bundles of manure were always stamped with the term "Ship High In Transit" on them, which meant for the sailors to stow it high enough off the lower decks so that any water that came into the hold would not touch this volatile cargo and start the production of methane. Thus evolved the term "S.H.I.T ", (Ship High In Transport) which has come down through the centuries and is in use to this very day.

You probably did not know the true history of this word. Neither did I. I had always thought it was a "golf" term.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: origin of S.H.I.T.*



zackly said:


> You probably did not know the true history of this word. Neither did I. I had always thought it was a "golf" term.


You probably did not know that your explanation of the word shit is :BS
http://www.snopes.com/language/acronyms/shit.asp

So don't post any more $hit in the SHIT thread unless you know your $hit.


----------



## SD Beerman

smokin5 said:


> Returned safely to AZ tonight & back in touch with the 'net.
> Thanks again for a splendid evening on 7/17 - truly the highlight of my San Diego visit. We'll do it again next year, if not sooner.:tu


Eric, glad to meet you. Keep the nicotine and the music flowing.:ss


----------



## SD Beerman

*Re: origin of S.H.I.T.*



pnoon said:


> You probably did not know that your explanation of the word shit is :BS
> http://www.snopes.com/language/acronyms/shit.asp
> 
> So don't post any more $hit in the SHIT thread unless you know your $hit.


Computer geeks have way too much time on their hands.


----------



## SD Beerman

Oh yeah, my house 6:30.......:tu


----------



## heatmiser

galaga said:


> After he got his office cleaned up he's Rick James' bitch.....
> 
> I'm another no show this week so your gonna have to wait till next week for more smack talk from me Jeffie.....:ss


Oh yes, the office ordeal. It was an early morning adventure for me. Lucky for me, I didn't have to dig through the trash cans. Looking forward to catching more S.H.I.T. from you next week. :tu


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> Oh yeah, my house 6:30.......:tu


Almost time to SHIT.


----------



## heatmiser

pnoon said:


> Almost time to SHIT.


The coffee taking affect there Peter? See you in a few...


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Hola, SoCal S.H.I.T.ers....

I'm in the area from August 3rd (Sunday Morning) to August 7th (Thursday morning)

Yeah, yeah, I know that the "T." stands for Thursday, but if you guys are meeting up earlier in the week, I'd love to extend some PSHC hospitality... and I'm easier on the eyes than tw3nty is!!! 

I'm staying in Anaheim (ughhhh) for the week, and have availability most nights (I'm at a conference during the day). Have car, will travel.

Hope to hear what's going on that week, and would like to meet as many gorillas as I can while I'm in the neighborhood.

PM me if you need further details on my travels. Have GPS, will travel!

Ted


----------



## heatmiser

We'll be taking the SHIT herf to RB this week at my casa. Got some Tawny Port for us to try with our smokes. Looking forward to hanging with you guys tomorrow!


----------



## SDmate

wooohooo!!!.... roadtrip :tu


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> wooohooo!!!.... roadtrip :tu


Yessir.
Coordination still needs to take place. Jeff has mentioned a 6pm start time but that may be a bit optimistic. We need to get a head count and driver(s).


----------



## heatmiser

pnoon said:


> Yessir.
> Coordination still needs to take place. Jeff has mentioned a 6pm start time but that may be a bit optimistic. We need to get a head count and driver(s).


I'll be out back at 6pm so show up whenever. No TV but I got some tunes....


----------



## pnoon

heatmiser said:


> I'll be out back at 6pm so show up whenever. No TV but I got some tunes....


I ain't comin' over to watch TV.  
As soon as we can coordinate and mobilize the troops, we'll be there. :tu


----------



## shemp

Thanks for the invitation S.H.I.T.ers, from heatmiser (via Srmike). I wont be able to meet up with you this thursday, but am looking forward to meeting with you soon.

clark

858-309-2102 cell


----------



## galaga

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Hola, SoCal S.H.I.T.ers....
> 
> I'm in the area from August 3rd (Sunday Morning) to August 7th (Thursday morning)
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know that the "T." stands for Thursday, but if you guys are meeting up earlier in the week, I'd love to extend some PSHC hospitality... and I'm easier on the eyes than tw3nty is!!!
> 
> I'm staying in Anaheim (ughhhh) for the week, and have availability most nights (I'm at a conference during the day). Have car, will travel.
> 
> Hope to hear what's going on that week, and would like to meet as many gorillas as I can while I'm in the neighborhood.
> 
> PM me if you need further details on my travels. Have GPS, will travel!
> 
> Ted


Let me know if you like Tuesday or Wednesday better. The fact that you know tw3nty -- we'll over look that.


----------



## galaga

galaga said:


> Let me know if you like Tuesday or Wednesday better. The fact that you know tw3nty -- we'll over look that.


So, how's about Wednesday at my place this week...haven't seen you fellas in a long time. :tu:ss


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> So, how's about Wednesday at my place this week...haven't seen you fellas in a long time. :tu:ss


Ted just texted me. Either Tue or Wed is fine with him. He can get down here sooner on Wed. so looks like Wednesday is the day. What time, Old Man?


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Ted just texted me. Either Tue or Wed is fine with him. He can get down here sooner on Wed. so looks like Wednesday is the day. What time, Old Man?


Can you get your Butt Plug in by 6, whupper snapper? But if ted show's up early I can give him the tw3nty treatment...


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Can you get your Butt Plug in by 6, whupper snapper? But if ted show's up early I can give him the tw3nty treatment...


You're funny for a "guest SHITter". 
I'll coordinate with Ted and tell him 6:00pm.


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> You're funny for a "guest SHITter".
> I'll coordinate with Ted and tell him 6:00pm.


:r and you're a great secretary, thx.

Well except you don't look so good in pumps...


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> :r and your a great secretary, thx.
> 
> Well except you don't look so good in pumps...


Just don't forget me on Secretary's Day. 

Check your PMs.


----------



## heatmiser

Wednesday works for me. See you guys around 6:30pm. Oh, and please don't wear pumps Peter. That's Larry's job.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

galaga said:


> Can you get your Butt Plug in by 6, whupper snapper? But if ted show's up early I can give him the tw3nty treatment...


I saw tw3nty this weekend and can confirm that he still has trouble sitting, and mostly talks in small whimpers now (the latter of which is a blessing).

Maybe the conference will run late. Make that *PLEASE* let the conference run late.

You SoCal boys.... you wacky, crazy SoCal boys...


----------



## SD Beerman

heatmiser said:


> Wednesday works for me. See you guys around 6:30pm. Oh, and please don't wear pumps Peter. That's Larry's job.


I resemble that remark:cb


----------



## jaycarla

Hope the S.H.I.T. boys are all doing well. Wish something would go wrong at the San Diego location so I could make another one.

San Diego summer herf, hard to beat.


----------



## pnoon

jaycarla said:


> Hope the S.H.I.T. boys are all doing well. Wish something would go wrong at the San Diego location so I could make another one.
> 
> San Diego summer herf, hard to beat.


So true, Jay.

Let us know if there is something we can do to make something "go wrong"


----------



## SR Mike

As of now, I am sure if I will be able to make it tonight.


----------



## SR Mike

SR Mike said:


> As of now, I am sure if I will be able to make it tonight.


Wow, what wonderful grammar. Anywhoits, I will not be around tonight.


----------



## pnoon

SR Mike said:


> Wow, what wonderful grammar. Anywhoits, I will not be around tonight.


Sorry to hear that.
Hope all is well.


----------



## SDmate

is it 6pm yet!!!!:ss


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> is it 6pm yet!!!!:ss


You might want to call Beerbob and tell him we're at Rick's tonight. 
Unless you think he might log in and see this. 

Ya might want to buzz Larry, too.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> You might want to call Beerbob and tell him we're at Rick's tonight.
> Unless you think he might log in and see this.
> 
> Ya might want to buzz Larry, too.


will do..


----------



## Tw3nty

galaga said:


> Let me know if you like Tuesday or Wednesday better. The fact that you know tw3nty -- we'll over look that.


Man, the jabs never end with rick. Probably my favorite old guy in the world and he always is busting on me. For such a soft, old looking guy, you are grumpy. 

Take care of Ted. he is a good guy. I miss you guys. might have to fly in again just hang with the crew.


----------



## galaga

Tw3nty said:


> Man, the jabs never end with rick. Probably my favorite old guy in the world and he always is busting on me. For such a soft, old looking guy, you are grumpy.
> 
> Take care of Ted. he is a good guy. I miss you guys. might have to fly in again just hang with the crew.


Will give him the bidness -- hell, you'll probably be talking to him just as much if not more than we will.


----------



## galaga

Smoking lamp is lit................


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Smoking lamp is lit................


----------



## Bigwaved

Greg, is that you?


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

To all the crazy S.H.I.T.ers I met tonight,

Many thanks for letting an out-of-towner feel truly welcomed... 

Take care of my SoCar boys at the Shack!

Ted


----------



## galaga

tedrodgerscpa said:


> To all the crazy S.H.I.T.ers I met tonight,
> 
> Many thanks for letting an out-of-towner feel truly welcomed...
> 
> Take care of my SoCar boys at the Shack!
> 
> Ted


anytime jeff.....


----------



## shemp

:rCRAP! i missed the S.H.I.T....now i'll be all bound up for a week...


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

galaga said:


> anytime jeff.....


Alzheimers is a bitch, isn't?

Seriously, though... when you're the host, you can continue to call me Jeff...

Best,

jeffrodgerscpa


----------



## heatmiser

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Alzheimers is a bitch, isn't?
> 
> Seriously, though... when you're the host, you can continue to call me Jeff...
> 
> Best,
> 
> jeffrodgerscpa


Just make sure to watch out for those doggie doors...


----------



## Bigwaved

The official avatar of this thread:


----------



## SDmate

Bigwaved said:


> The official avatar of this thread:


:r:r..... where did you dig up that picture of Rick


----------



## SD Beerman

Bigwaved said:


> The official avatar of this thread:


It's on his Driver's License.


----------



## galaga

Now you know why I wear a beard......:ss

What a bunchamagillas


----------



## SDmate

This Thursday we're at my place 6pm

usual parking disclaimer applies:ss


----------



## heatmiser

I'm out of town this week. Have fun!!!


----------



## SR Mike

Small crew this week. I will be there, that is unless work decides I need to stick around for another 16 hour day.


----------



## SD Beerman

I may make it but I will be late if I do.


----------



## pnoon

So. How was the SHIT herf last week? And where are we at this week?


----------



## EvanS

Hey I hear Booker might be coming in for the week after. Finally, a good reason to come down again!! :r

j/k, but that will be my next chance to make it as I am in Reno this week.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> So. How was the SHIT herf last week?


it was a good one Pete,you missed herfing with MarkinCA.



pnoon said:


> where are we at this week?


good question... either Larry, Bob's or your place.....


----------



## heatmiser

I'm out again this week. Damn work thing keeps getting in the way!!! :hn


----------



## pnoon

heatmiser said:


> I'm out again this week. Damn work thing keeps getting in the way!!! :hn


Looks like Rick, Jeff and Bob are out.
Steve and I are in.
Larry and Mike ???????

Could be a small herf this week.


----------



## SR Mike

I will be there, we just need a place and time.


----------



## SD Beerman

I'm available.:cb


----------



## DETROITPHA357

EvanS said:


> Hey *I hear Booker might be coming in for the week *after. Finally, a good reason to come down again!!.


This is true. I'll be in Palms Springs CA this Saturday to next Saturday. Plan r2make it that way Thrusday unless something else comes up



SR Mike said:


> I will be there, we just need a place and time.


Me2:tpd:


----------



## SD Beerman

Easier for me to host next week.:ss


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> Easier for me to host next week.:ss


I'll host this week (tomorrow). Let's say 6:00pm.


----------



## heatmiser

Are we on for this week? I have clearance, Clarence. I can host as well...


----------



## EvanS

Please let me know where we're at this week, with address, as I'd like to make it down there to see y'all. If OBD responds to this, could someone I trust also please confirm the address? :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

EvanS said:


> Please could someone I trust also please confirm the address? :r


Oh boy should I be scard of you guys I live to far 2b running home.

PS: Why didnt any1tell about Highway 74 Man coming from San D I took it cause the GPS said so well didnt know I was looking for a 1.5hr drive through the mountains on a 2lane highway. Boy was it scary:hn I would have liked to do it in the daytime so I could see more of the sites but hey we made it home safe. Hope to see you guys soon:tu

Peter thxs for the help getting me into downtown:tu


----------



## pnoon

EvanS said:


> Please let me know where we're at this week, with address, as I'd like to make it down there to see y'all. If OBD responds to this, could someone I trust also please confirm the address? :r


Great news, Evan.
PM sent


----------



## galaga

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh boy should I be scard of you guys I live to far 2b running home.
> 
> PS: Why didnt any1tell about Highway 74 Man coming from San D I took it cause the GPS said so well didnt know I was looking for a 1.5hr drive through the mountains on a 2lane highway. Boy was it scary:hn I would have liked to do it in the daytime so I could see more of the sites but hey we made it home safe. Hope to see you guys soon:tu
> 
> Peter thxs for the help getting me into downtown:tu


Hey Book, be careful on 74  You should see it in the fog and/or snow --



EvanS said:


> Please let me know where we're at this week, with address, as I'd like to make it down there to see y'all. If OBD responds to this, could someone I trust also please confirm the address? :r


Isn't it at Larry's? Still remember how to get there?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

galaga said:


> Hey Book, be careful on 74  You should see it in the fog and/or snow --


I would have straight lost it, freaked out like a chicken:chk:chk:chk I was going take it back there but with what u just said nevermeind:hn im taking the safe route


----------



## galaga

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I would have straight lost it, freaked out like a chicken:chk:chk:chk I was going take it back there but with what u just said nevermeind:hn im taking the safe route


If you get a chance to drive it in the day, you should. It is a pretty drive. There's only snow/fog in the winter.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

galaga said:


> If you get a chance to drive it in the day, you should. It is a pretty drive. There's only snow/fog in the winter.


Well if I get my balls back I'll do it. I told the fam I was going to make the trip just for the sites. It seems beautiful at night so I'm sure it's wonderful in the daylite..

Nevertheless either way I travel the sites are beautiful here in CA. The mountains are big big big and I cant stop taking pic's of them. The hills are wonderful which all are making my stay here one of the best vacations so far:tu To put a cherry on the top I get a chance to herf with the SHIT Crew:chk Boy what more can I ask for


----------



## SR Mike

We are gonna have to pull out the extra chairs this week. 

:ss


----------



## EvanS

galaga said:


> Isn't it at Larry's? Still remember how to get there?


Of course - I never forget how to get to a HERF spot



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Boy what more can I ask for


Ya don't even need to ask...I'll be there


----------



## galaga

EvanS said:


> Of course - I never forget how to get to a HERF spot
> ........


S.H.I.T.!

See ya soon Mr. Acrobat


----------



## SD Beerman

My house this week, any time after 5:00 is good with me, I'll even feed you guys if you're hungry.:ss


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> My house this week, any time after 5:00 is good with me, I'll even feed you guys if you're hungry.:ss


:dr :dr :al :ss :r


----------



## SDmate

SD Beerman said:


> My house this week, any time after 5:00 is good with me, I'll even feed you guys if you're hungry.:ss


:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

SD Beerman said:


> My house this week, any time after 5:00 is good with me, I'll even feed you guys if you're hungry.:ss


Yeahhh I'm hungry, I haven't eaten sense I left home
FYI: I cant eat fish.


----------



## Bigwaved

Have you guys. Don't let booker near your keyboards...they will have too many keys on them. You don't want to scare him away.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bigwaved said:


> Have you guys. Don't let booker near your keyboards...they will have too many keys on them. You don't want to scare him away.


Hey stop saying those things about me. It's hard enough2find any CS members2herf with me anymore.


----------



## EvanS

Bigwaved said:


> Have you guys. Don't let booker near your keyboards...they will have too many keys on them. You don't want to scare him away.


That's mean Dave, just downright mean. I think Booker does great, considering he only posts from his phone.


----------



## SR Mike

EvanS said:


> That's mean Dave, just downright mean. I think Booker does great, considering he only posts from his phone.


Wow! that is pretty damn good, he sure as hell has impressed me, over 9,000 posts from a phone keypad. You gotta admit that is talent.


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> My house this week, any time after 5:00 is good with me, I'll even feed you guys if you're hungry.:ss


Is it 5:00 yet?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

EvanS said:


> That's mean Dave, just downright mean. I think Booker does great, considering he only posts from his phone.


:tg:r



SR Mike said:


> Wow! that is pretty damn good, he sure as hell has impressed me, over 9,000 posts from a phone keypad. *You gotta admit that is talent*.


I have alot of talents but I cant post any of them here, most are connected to the 800 web sites:bn



pnoon said:


> Is it 5:00 yet?


Not yet but im waiting:chk:chk:chk

I might be a few mins late, I have a unfortunate stop2make


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Im enroute fellas, its herf time.:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Can some1 PM me the directions from palm springs. I'm on highway 10 east bound


----------



## SDmate

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Can some1 PM me the directions from palm springs. I'm on highway 10 east bound


EAST???.... no I think you need to go west


----------



## Bigwaved

SDmate said:


> EAST???.... no I think you need to go west


where is iGerry when you don't need him? :r


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> EAST???.... no I think you need to go west


:tpd:

10 west to
60 west to
215 south ends at 
15 south into San Diego

skip the B&M Booker and just drop by. We'll take care of ya.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

SDmate said:


> EAST???.... no I think you need to go west


Funny thats what I did

Sorry fellas im not going to be able to make the herf. I drove almost 2hrs the wrong way (thxs2my GPS, and not signal in the mountains) now headed back home im going to stop off somewhere and grab a few smokes and see if a few drinks can make this a better evening. Again sorry for the no show as I really wish I could make it but the drive now will kill me  and to think I've been waiting all week for a chance to herf with you guys

Maybe somewhere else some other time. Yall please some a good1for me as I lick my wounds.

Pnoon I finally got your vm, thxs but I didnt have a signal at the time.

Here's to a wonderful vacation:hn

edit: Sorry for being rude fellas. Have a good herf and thxs for the invite. Hope I can make another one someday


----------



## Old Sailor

And you talk about me getting lost!! Sorry Book, had to say it.:ss


----------



## galaga

Sorry you missed the SHIT Booker. We missed you....








BAD!

GOOD

Next time follow the big orange ball

ps How was Arizona?


----------



## EvanS

Thanks for the great HERF guys. As always, great cigars, great spread and mostly a GREAT crew. Nice talking with you Mike, as we didn't get a chance previously. Larry, thanks for letting me back into your home  Peter, Steve, Jeff, OBD and CB - a pleasure as always.

Booker, Booker, Booker. Ya know Christopher Columbus once sailed west to end up east and all he found was the new world. You, on the other hand, drove east trying to get west...


...and discovered Arizona!! Please triple check your flight before you board the plane tomorrow. I don't think that even the great pnoon or galaga would be able to guide you home from Taiwan

Great to see all of you again


----------



## SD Beerman

galaga said:


> Sorry you missed the SHIT Booker. We missed you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD!
> 
> GOOD
> 
> Next time follow the big orange ball
> 
> ps How was Arizona?


:r:r:r You are 1 funny guy Rick.


----------



## SD Beerman

EvanS said:


> Thanks for the great HERF guys. As always, great cigars, great spread and mostly a GREAT crew. Nice talking with you Mike, as we didn't get a chance previously. Larry, thanks for letting me back into your home  Peter, Steve, Jeff, OBD and CB - a pleasure as always.
> 
> Booker, Booker, Booker. Ya know Christopher Columbus once sailed west to end up east and all he found was the new world. You, on the other hand, drove east trying to get west...
> 
> ...and discovered Arizona!! Please triple check your flight before you board the plane tomorrow. I don't think that even the great pnoon or galaga would be able to guide you home from Taiwan
> 
> Great to see all of you again


Evan always a pleasure thx for the wine and smokes.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Oh boyyyy flight over booked by a lot. Sooo there's no more flights out of AZ until tomorrow morning 8a which will get us home 4p. I hope the hotel there putting us in is a nice1. 

Ps. I will be replying 2the wise cracks later when I get settled


----------



## Old Sailor

Book got LOST??? asked Dragonman for directions didn't ya!:r:chk:chk


----------



## EvanS

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh boyyyy flight over booked by a lot. Sooo there's no more flights out of AZ until tomorrow morning 8a which will get us home 4p. I hope the hotel there putting us in is a nice1.
> 
> Ps. I will be replying 2the wise cracks later when I get settled


Maybe you should have stayed in Arizona....you know, when you first arrived there Thursday night

:r


----------



## galaga

I don't think he made it home yet.......


----------



## SD Beerman

Where's Booker????


----------



## EvanS

The term "hiding in shame" springs to mind.

Hope all is well and he got on the right flight, cuz I doubt he had his passport with him


----------



## SR Mike

I am not sure if I will be able to make it tonight, the wife is working late and needs the car.


----------



## pnoon

I spoke with Bob.

His place tonight. 6:30pm.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> I spoke with Bob.
> 
> His place tonight. 6:30pm.


***NOTICE***
new start time of *5:30pm *:ss


----------



## heatmiser

Flying in from Minneapolis tonight around 7:30pm. Will try to stop by on my way home. Hopefully you guys will still be going...


----------



## SDmate

heatmiser said:


> Flying in from Minneapolis tonight around 7:30pm. Will try to stop by on my way home. Hopefully you guys will still be going...


:tu


----------



## SR Mike

It looks like I will be there, I got the car tonight. Unless I get that call I have been waiting for since this morning...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

galaga said:


> I don't think he made it home yet.......


OH boy the jokes are rolling, I made it home Sunday allmost has another layover but we made it



SD Beerman said:


> Where's Booker????


Im here im here, see right here:tg



EvanS said:


> The term "hiding in shame" springs to mind.
> 
> Hope all is well and he got on the right flight, cuz I doubt he had his passport with him


No passport just some bad smokes

Ps: I got the smokes today fellas (pic below) thxs for the smokes but I really wish I would have been able to make that one. It was a few people attending I wanted to meet and see again but im sure I'll catch u guys in the future.:tu


----------



## pnoon

DETROITPHA357 said:


> OH boy the jokes are rolling, I made it home Sunday allmost has another layover but we made it
> 
> Im here im here, see right here:tg
> 
> No passport just some bad smokes
> 
> Ps: I got the smokes today fellas (pic below) thxs for the smokes but I really wish I would have been able to make that one. It was a few people attending I wanted to meet and see again but im sure I'll catch u guys in the future.:tu


We hope you enjoy those, Booker. All jokes aside, we were bummed you didn't make it. Judging from your impression of San Diego, I have a feeling you will be back.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

pnoon said:


> Judging from your impression of San Diego, I have a feeling you will be back.


Oh no question, thats a understatement. You guys will see me again and maybe again San Diego is a very very beautiful place, the both of us (leslie) want to come back and spen out time there instead of visiting. Maybe next time she will have something to do while I hang with the boys.

Again thxs for the smokes boys:chk


----------



## jaycarla

Hope all the boys are doing good.

Never forget.................


----------



## SD Beerman

Glad you made it home OK, enjoy the smokes:ss


----------



## galaga

My turn fellas, around 6 (PM):tu


----------



## heatmiser

I'll be there! Should I go through the side gate or the doggy door? Oh, one other question. If I'm coming from Palm Springs, how far should I go on the 10 East before I hit San Diego?


----------



## galaga

heatmiser said:


> I'll be there! Should I go through the side gate or the doggy door? Oh, one other question. If I'm coming from Palm Springs, how far should I go on the 10 East before I hit San Diego?


:r

Go through the side gate, wouldn't want you stuck in the doggie door. Is this a trick question? Another "incident" makes its way into SHIT lore....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

heatmiser said:


> I'll be there! Should I go through the side gate or the doggy door? Oh, one other question. If I'm coming from Palm Springs, how far should I go on the 10 East before I hit San Diego?


:tg:r:r


----------



## SR Mike

I am not sure if I will be able to make it, once again the wife has the car and is working late. I find it funny that the only day they have her working late just happens to be on Thursday.:hn


----------



## galaga

SR Mike said:


> I am not sure if I will be able to make it, once again the wife has the car and is working late. I find it funny that the only day they have her working late just happens to be on Thursday.:hn


"Yes Dear" sending a message?


----------



## SDmate

my place this week, start time is 6pm :al:ss


----------



## SR Mike

galaga said:


> "Yes Dear" sending a message?


Oh hardy har har mister "I have to go to Merced"

:sl


----------



## MarkinCA

SR Mike said:


> Oh hardy har har mister "I have to go to Merced"
> 
> :sl


Always an excuse here


----------



## SR Mike

The wife is getting off work early today, so I will be there.


----------



## heatmiser

Thanks again for hosting Steve! See you guys next Thursday at my house...


----------



## SD Beerman

where is your place again??????


North or South on 15?


----------



## heatmiser

PM sent to you Larry! Let's plan on kicking things off at 6pm. Taking the back roads via Black Mountain Rd may be easiest that time of day...


----------



## SR Mike

I will be there. May I carpool with one of ya up to Jeff's?


----------



## DonWeb

Glad to see that you guys are still gettin' after it.

Best wishes to ya.


----------



## The Professor

Wednesday, November 19th. :tu :ss


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

The Professor said:


> Wednesday, November 19th. :tu :ss


:tu :ss


----------



## galaga

The Professor said:


> Wednesday, November 19th. :tu :ss





GOAT LOCKER said:


> :tu :ss


You two too? Sounds like a SHIW


----------



## pnoon

SR Mike said:


> I will be there. May I carpool with one of ya up to Jeff's?


Sure. Meet at my place 5:30pm


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> Wednesday, November 19th. :tu :ss





galaga said:


> You two too? Sounds like a SHIW


Don't know about Eric but I spoke with Darrel by phone.
Wed. Nov. 19 at my place.


----------



## SR Mike

pnoon said:


> Sure. Meet at my place 5:30pm


Thanks, see you then.


----------



## DonWeb

pnoon said:


> Sure. Meet at my place 5:30pm


Wednesday, the 19th @ 5:30pm - at Peter's place..... hmmmmmm.

I wonder?


----------



## pnoon

DonWeb said:


> Wednesday, the 19th @ 5:30pm - at Peter's place..... hmmmmmm.
> 
> I wonder?


We've got a seat for you, Tony. :tu

11/19


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

pnoon said:


> Don't know about Eric but I spoke with Darrel by phone.
> Wed. Nov. 19 at my place.


Barring unforeseen events or familial obligations, I'm in. :cb


----------



## SR Mike

Very cool, it will be good to see you again Eric, we will have to get together and do some shooting too.


----------



## pnoon

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Barring unforeseen events or familial obligations, I'm in. :cb


----------



## heatmiser

almost time!


----------



## MarkinCA

Hey, you guys have a great get together this evening. Next time I'm down that way, I'll see if I can hook-up at your next S.H.I.T:ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

The Professor said:


> Wednesday, November 19th. :tu :ss


I feel like there's something I need to warn him about...

Nope, can't remember :tu


----------



## galaga

tedrodgerscpa said:


> I feel like there's something I need to warn him about...
> 
> Nope, can't remember :tu


:r :tu

THX for the old Old OverHolt Jeff


----------



## SD Beerman

Jeff what else did we drink?


----------



## heatmiser

SD Beerman said:


> Jeff what else did we drink?


I think it would be easier to list what we didn't drink... :al


----------



## pnoon

heatmiser said:


> I think it would be easier to list what we didn't drink... :al


We did sample some nice stuff.

Clyneliesh (sp), Black Bottle, Highland Park 18, Old Old Overholt.

I may have missed one or two.

:al


----------



## heatmiser

pnoon said:


> We did sample some nice stuff.
> 
> Clyneliesh (sp), Black Bottle, Highland Park 18, Old Old Overholt.
> 
> I may have missed one or two.
> 
> :al


And some Four Roses Single Barrel. Great time you guys (as always)!!!


----------



## pnoon

heatmiser said:


> And some Four Roses Single Barrel. Great time you guys (as always)!!!


Thanks for your hospitality, Jeff.

(What hotel am I in? :r)


----------



## heatmiser

pnoon said:


> What hotel am I in?


I LOVE IT!!!! :r


----------



## pnoon

This Thursday is my place.

*5:00pm start. MLB playoffs.*

Bratwurst and burgers. Come hungry.

And the usual selection of cigars, beer and spirits.


----------



## Dr. Dan

Mmmmm .... Bratwurst..... :tu


----------



## heatmiser

Looking forward to it Peter!!!!


----------



## heatmiser

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? :z

I am so HUNGRY!!!! :dr


----------



## SDmate

heatmiser said:


> Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? :z
> 
> I am so HUNGRY!!!! :dr


:tpd:


----------



## pnoon

Brats are simmering in beer and onions - to be finished on the grill.
Beer is on ice.

Time to bring out the cigars and television and we'll be good to go. 
~30 minutes.


:ss :al


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Brats are simmering in beer and onions - to be finished on the grill.
> Beer is on ice.
> 
> Time to bring out the cigars and television and we'll be good to go.
> ~30 minutes.
> 
> :ss :al


:tu as soon as I have wheels I'll be there:z


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> :tu as soon as I have wheels I'll be there:z


Any time.

The smoking/eating/drinking lamp is lit.


----------



## SDmate

SDmate said:


> :tu as soon as I have wheels I'll be there:z


uh oh.....looks like I'm walkin :hn


----------



## MarkinCA

So, I guess you all are gonna be watchin' the VP debate tonight while herfin' huh


----------



## heatmiser

Thanks Peter for hosting a great evening! Those brat's were awesome! It was great meeting your buddy Dale. Looking forward to next week at Larry's.


----------



## pnoon

heatmiser said:


> Thanks Peter for hosting a great evening! Those brat's were awesome! It was great meeting your buddy Dale. Looking forward to next week at Larry's.


My pleasure, Jeff.
The brats did turn out good. :dr

Dale is a good man who I had no doubt would fit in well with the SHIT herfers.


----------



## EvanS

Hey gang - for once I got what (in my business anyway) would be considered advance notice of travel plans. So I will be in SD this week at the Holiday Inn Select on Miramar & I-15. Problem is Wednesday will be my only free evening, as I am working Tuesday night and then need to be on top of Mt Laguna at about 0400 Friday morning.

I know it's already late notice and therefore would come up shy of really asking for a date change...but I'd at least like to put it out there for anyone that might like to get together on Wednesday anyway. I certainly understand if there's no takers, but it can't hurt to ask. Looking forward to seeing you (someone, anyone) this Wednesday. 

Otherwise have your usual great HERF, ok?


----------



## galaga

EvanS said:


> Hey gang - for once I got what (in my business anyway) would be considered advance notice of travel plans. So I will be in SD this week at the Holiday Inn Select on Miramar & I-15. Problem is Wednesday will be my only free evening, as I am working Tuesday night and then need to be on top of Mt Laguna at about 0400 Friday morning.
> 
> I know it's already late notice and therefore would come up shy of really asking for a date change...but I'd at least like to put it out there for anyone that might like to get together on Wednesday anyway. I certainly understand if there's no takers, but it can't hurt to ask. Looking forward to seeing you (someone, anyone) this Wednesday.
> 
> Otherwise have your usual great HERF, ok?


I think Larry is up. If not Wednesday, you can come over to my place and we can roast up some Guatemalan. Looking forward to it Ev's.


----------



## pnoon

EvanS said:


> Hey gang - for once I got what (in my business anyway) would be considered advance notice of travel plans. So I will be in SD this week at the Holiday Inn Select on Miramar & I-15. Problem is Wednesday will be my only free evening, as I am working Tuesday night and then need to be on top of Mt Laguna at about 0400 Friday morning.
> 
> I know it's already late notice and therefore would come up shy of really asking for a date change...but I'd at least like to put it out there for anyone that might like to get together on Wednesday anyway. I certainly understand if there's no takers, but it can't hurt to ask. Looking forward to seeing you (someone, anyone) this Wednesday.
> 
> Otherwise have your usual great HERF, ok?





galaga said:


> I think Larry is up. If not Wednesday, you can come over to my place and we can roast up some Guatemalan. Looking forward to it Ev's.


We are at Larry's on Thursday.
I might be able to stop over your place on Wednesday, Rick. Even if it's just to give Evan some crap.


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> I think Larry is up. If not Wednesday, you can come over to my place and *we can roast up some Guatemalan.* Looking forward to it Ev's.


I take it you'll need me to turn the handle on the roaster eh Rick

what time is this roast of Guatemalans starting:ss


----------



## EvanS

SDmate said:


> I take it you'll need me to turn the handle on the roaster eh Rick
> 
> what time is this roast of Guatemalans starting:ss


Put the crank arm back on ice there Steve-o-Mate-ic...I am bringing power tools :tu as I am going nationwide with a coffee nincompoop roasting clinic :cf

Great!!! I am looking forward to seeing y'all again. Sorry about the "y'all" but I was in KS and MO for 4 days. 

I'll be in touch tomorrow Rick. THANKS!


----------



## MarkinCA

EvanS said:


> Great!!! I am looking forward to seeing y'all again. Sorry about the "y'all" but I was in KS and MO for 4 days.  THANKS!


OMG your're infected


----------



## SD Beerman

We can do wednesday if it works for the rest of youse guys.

I was watching My Cousin Vinnie.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

MarkinCA said:


> OMG your're infected


You dont know the half of it. astroglide and Carharts never looked better. Make sure he wears the colors Allen gave him.


----------



## galaga

SD Beerman said:


> We can do wednesday if it works for the rest of youse guys.
> 
> I was watching My Cousin Vinnie.


What was your cousin doing Larry? Up to you buddy, your call. 
I can bring my crank over to your house so we can keep Steve busy


Kayak_Rat said:


> You dont know the half of it. astroglide and Carharts never looked better. Make sure he wears the colors Allen gave him.


I fergot to warn you about this guy having a zipper in his waders Ev's


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> I can bring my crank over to your house so we can keep Steve busy


That's just wrong. :r


----------



## EvanS

pnoon said:


> That's just wrong. :r


wrong...rick...synonym

who can tell?

Hey are you guys still doing this SHIT thing in SD or has it moved to a more central location....like Palm Springs or maybe Arizona?


----------



## The Professor

DonWeb said:


> Wednesday, the 19th @ 5:30pm - at Peter's place..... hmmmmmm.
> 
> I wonder?


That'd be cool, bro. 


GOAT LOCKER said:


> Barring unforeseen events or familial obligations, I'm in. :cb


WOO-HOO!!!!!


----------



## SD Beerman

You guys want to do it Wednesday let me know.....


----------



## pnoon

Somebody make a decision.

















Please?


----------



## heatmiser

I can't do Wednesday this week as the wifey will be out of town. She mentioned something about staying at Mandalay Bay... :bn


----------



## pnoon

heatmiser said:


> I can't do Wednesday this week as the wifey will be out of town. She mentioned something about staying at Mandalay Bay... :bn


:r :r :r


----------



## EvanS

:r
didn't mean to send y'all into a tizzy at your age
:r

Again, I was just hoping to hook up with some or any of your guys while I am here. I sure understand if other things are happening. I am following the leader...once one is appointed

thanks for all of your consideration in any case


----------



## SR Mike

I cannot make it if the SHIT happens tonight, tomorrow is all my schedule will allow this week, unless my car breaks down, which I am hoping will get in the shop today.


----------



## SD Beerman

OK my house on Thursday, We'll see Evan at Rick's tonight. Only need to know what time Rick? Evan, be careful with any directions you get from these guys.

How's that!:cb


----------



## EvanS

Almost sounds like you all should stick with the Thursday schedule to keep things clean. To quote the immortal pnoon, "someone make a decision" :r

Rick, I'll call or text before the day's over to see what's up. Please, just make it easy on yourselves..

EDIT - ignore the above, I guess Larry and I were posting at the same time.
Sounds great. Larry, thanks for the advice


----------



## heatmiser

Have fun tonight guys! Catch you next time Evan!


----------



## galaga

The Professor said:


> That'd be cool, bro.
> 
> WOO-HOO!!!!!


Talk about temporally challenged!!!



EvanS said:


> :r
> didn't mean to send y'all into a tizzy at your age
> :r
> Pete gets into a tizzy easy at his age, don't worry 'bout it
> Again, I was just hoping to hook up with some or any of your guys while I am here. I sure understand if other things are happening. I am following the leader...once one is appointed
> 
> thanks for all of your consideration in any case


OK, my place around 5:30. That should give us time to let Steve turn a crank or two.



SD Beerman said:


> OK my house on Thursday, We'll see Evan at Rick's tonight. Only need to know what time Rick? Evan, be careful with any directions you get from these guys.


That's not fair Larry. You know it was the directions from his GPS that got Dan'l-Booker lost, not anything we told him. If you see CuabaBobba let him know, I'll try to remember to text him


----------



## EvanS

yeah Jeff - I look forward to next time!!!

pm me your address Rick


----------



## EvanS

Larry, Peter, Steve and even Rick, it was great to see you all. Thanks for taking the time to come and spend some time.

Nice chops Rick - thanks for dinner and the coffee. And thank you Larry for the moldy cigar 

I'm dying to see how those roasts come out for you Rick!! Stay real my friends!!


----------



## galaga

EvanS said:


> Larry, Peter, Steve and even Rick, it was great to see you all. Thanks for taking the time to come and spend some time.
> 
> Nice chops Rick - thanks for dinner and the coffee. And thank you Larry for the moldy cigar
> 
> I'm dying to see how those roasts come out for you Rick!! Stay real my friends!!


Nice "nincompoop roasting clinic". THX Evs. Good luck with your pork bellies


----------



## heatmiser

What time are we starting at Larry's tonight? I'm hanker for a hunk of cheese:


----------



## SDmate

heatmiser said:


> What time are we starting at Larry's tonight? I'm hanker for a hunk of cheese:


around 5:30pm


----------



## galaga

My turn fellas, 5:30. Come watch the game and have something to eat, pizza?


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> My turn fellas, 5:30. Come watch the game and have something to eat, pizza?


FOOOOD!!!!!:dr
count me in:ss


----------



## heatmiser

galaga said:


> My turn fellas, 5:30. Come watch the game and have something to eat, pizza?


I'm in!!!


----------



## galaga

heatmiser said:


> I'm in!!!


I thought you were at the Bellaggio???


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> My turn fellas, 5:30. Come watch the game and have something to eat, pizza?


I'll be there.


----------



## King James

still my dream to make a SHIT herf..... maybe next year


----------



## pnoon

King James said:


> still my dream to make a SHIT herf..... maybe next year


Any time, Jimmy. We'd even move the day for ya if we needed to.


----------



## SR Mike

galaga said:


> My turn fellas, 5:30. Come watch the game and have something to eat, pizza?


Cool, I'll be there. Any Guatemalan beans left over?


----------



## galaga

SR Mike said:


> Cool, I'll be there. Any Guatemalan beans left over?


Well sort of. They were mixed into a SH!T blend.


----------



## EvanS

SR Mike said:


> Cool, I'll be there. Any Guatemalan beans left over?


mmmm, boy oh boy those Guats were really good too!! Make sure Rick doesn't hold out on you...he's got some


----------



## galaga

EvanS said:


> mmmm, boy oh boy those Guats were really good too!! Make sure Rick doesn't hold out on you...he's got some


I've been meaning to talk to you about that. The Doi is great but the SHIT blend has just gotten oily today?! It was OK this morning and should be better Friday. I guess I should have roasted longer? But such a long time to develop? Wow!


----------



## SD Beerman

heatmiser said:


> I'm in!!!


Don't eat too many burritos before you get there.:tu


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> Don't eat too many burritos before you get there.:tu


That's MY job.


----------



## heatmiser

SD Beerman said:


> Don't eat too many burritos before you get there.:tu


What a mistake i made last week! Those sliders looked very tasty!


----------



## heatmiser

pnoon said:


> That's MY job.


Oh great! Peter's bringing his infamous cell phone with the unique ringer tonight....


----------

